# Greeky's Baby Steps



## greekblondechic (Jul 3, 2004)

Time for a new journal! I didn't quite make the goals I set forth in the last one.. Every time I try to do something like that, it never really works out.  I am just going to do MY best, and make BABY STEPS towards improving my body, health, and mind.  I can't change everything overnight, and I should stop wishing I could.  So here goesssss!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 3, 2004)

Today:

M1: 1/2c oat bran, tsp lite syrup, lc yogurt, coffee w/ milk
M2: ~4oz deli turkey, salad, mustard
M3: 1c oat bran, small bag soy crisps, a lot of cherries, sf popsicle, a few flakes of cereal
M4: chicken, salad, 2 sf fudgesicles, 1 small piece of sour candy (14cal)
M5: too much watermelon, coffee w/ milk


----------



## Monolith (Jul 3, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2004)

Baby steps is a great name hon, glad you started a new journal. The best thing is to just take things one day at a time, you will achieve all your goals, as long as you set your mind to it. I promise.


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2004)

What is oat bran and why dont you have any protein in meal 1???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2004)

Good luck Greeky!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 3, 2004)

good luck sweet greek(ie)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Monolith!  

TY Jillybilly! I am just gonna work slowly to get back to where I was.  Slow progress is better than no progress.  Over the past few years, I was slowly shrinking over time.  And even in the winter, I didn't add back much weight.. until I jacked up my calories too quickly on carb cycling.  So eventually my weight will come down and even out.
Oat bran is kinda like ground up oatmeal I guess.. I find 1/2c oat bran to be MORE filling and satisfying than 3/4c oatmeal, but I can only make it w/ cinnamon and splenda..it doesn't taste right w/ cocoa (well I only tried it once) I am addicted to it!!!!
The low carb yogurt has protein! http://hphood.com/products/products.detail.asp?id=594 Great stuff! and MUCH more filling/satisfying than the carb control yogurts!!! I find it nice and convenient, plus it's a cool food to eat on hot days.. egg whites r hot! and I just don't do the protein powders anymore (well for now)

Thanks rock! Come back in more often! 

Thanks lil bro.. that's an adorable smiley! 


Observations for today:  Undereating at meal 2 led to me overeating later in the day.  I seem to have a portion control problem when it comes to cherries and watermelon. Being too hungry also kept me from going to the gym (cuz it closes early and I needed to eat! GRR) So next time I will eat some more so I don't chicken out.  

Lately I am sooo tired.  I don't do anything and yet I am tired.  Fuzzy thinking, dizziness.  I hate that shit.  Why can't I just be normal and healthy? I didn't do anything Friday night except rent a movie, and tonight (Saturday) I stayed home when I could've went to a party.. that is SO unlike me.  Am I just lazy?  I dunno.. It's not that I dont WANT to do anything.. I don't have the energy to do the things I want to do! Yuck. Oh and bloated like a pregnant lady.. I am jiggling in new places


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 4, 2004)

I'll hang out in here with you Viv! I miss the old days  So why do you think your so tired and "fuzzy"? are you getting enough vitamins? Normally I'd think your not getting enough carbs but it looks like your carb intake is alright. Good luck!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 4, 2004)

well viv
Things i have learned through my expereince over past 7 months

1. Dr's are fucken idiots
2. Lacking any vitamin or mineral can through your whole body off track
3. knowing that caffine can block 50-75% absorption of several vitamins and minerals causing a deficency and a chain reaction.  IE.  600 mgs of caffine a day, on top of green tea blocks iron.  Iron is needed to produce thyroid hormones and technically athetes and women are prone to be amemic.  And if you are anemic and don;t know it you can tecnhically be hypothyroid and never even know it.  Do your self a favor and run your eating through usrda data base and see if you come out with 15 mgs of iron content.  By the way veggies only absorb about 10% so techincally they do not count.  and the iron that the drs suggest is not very absorbent and can cause severe Gi distress.  So I am going back to regular good old liver tabs and back to the basics.  

4. Dr's give medications just to appease you.  No matter what medications are given if nutrients are not ther to back things up then they are useless.

5. Dr's need to stop looking at sypmtoms and start treating causes.

No wonder women at work are cranky all the time complaining about "I can't lose weight" take look at how much coffee they drink, what they eat and wonder why they are feeling like shit.  They only put more stress on them selves and the more stress you have more you depelte your body of its minerals.  Now add exercise on top of that which also depletes your minerals even more.  Some time people just need to think out side the box.  This is why i have all my cleints get blood done before even working with them.  Just a simple CBC and metabolic, hormone tests can tell you alot of things.


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2004)

The yogurt looks sorta like the one I eat-Mine is sweetened with splenda, has 80cals, 13C, and 6P. Im glad your back Greeky.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 4, 2004)

Good luck with the new journal! I absolutely agree that "baby steps" is a great name, because that's what it takes. Little tiny steps on a daily basis.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey rock! Yeah.. this time I Can't blame it on the carbs.. I dunno what it is!

Jilly, mine has more protein and less carbs.. it's a pretty good protein source!

HAN, I am just gonna keep on tryin and I really don't know what else to do. I am still thinking of going to a holistic doc or something like that.

Hey monstar, long time no see baby boy ! Yeah, I am done expecting quick results. That works for some people here but not for me. 

Today:

M1: 1/2c oat bran, lc yogurt, coffee w/ milk, sf fudgesicle
M2: deli turkey, reduced carb granola bar
M3: 2/3 uturn bar, coffee w/ milk, a tiny bit of cheesecake
M4: chicken salad, 1/4c oat bran coffee w milk, 
M5: deli chicken, lc yogurt (im so hungry! WTF!)

the cheesecake was for this guy at work's bday. they gave me a small piece and i barely ate any of it, which i am happy about. i just picked at/scraped the sides. 

Greece won the Euro 2004 World Cup (Soccer)


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2004)

Good job for only eating a tiny bit of cheese cake. Last week I watched my co-workers eat cupcakes for a birthday, while I ate veggies. 

Glad you are done expecting quick results, we know It takes time hon, patitience is the key.  

How do you eat this oat bran? Is it like a dry cereal? WHy dont you try my p pancakes? I microwave the fruit and it turns all surpey-I also dont cook the pancakes all the way through, I like em kinda raw in the middle. I could eat these pancakes at every meal I sware!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 4, 2004)

Jilly, the oat bran is a hot cereal, u add water and cook in the microwave.. for like 2 and a half min, then i stir in cinnamon splenda and a tsp of lite syrup.. SOOO GOOD!

As for p pancakes, i dont usually have the patience to cook! lol!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 5, 2004)

Go Greeky, you can acheive whatever your heart desires


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2004)

baby steps is good, but you have to want the change.   Otherwise you won't be happy and life is way too short not to be happy.


----------



## sawheet (Jul 5, 2004)

Greeky, you are awesome no matter what!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 5, 2004)

Viv ,
i am just trying to educate you on things that possible may be holding you back from reaching your goal.  My personal / professional opinion why you are spinning your wheels is your mineral deficient and may be slightly anemic.  


Caffeine isn’t the only element in coffee that plays havoc with the body.  A study detailed. in the Tufts University Diet and Nutrition Letter shows that coffee can inhibit iron absorption by 39 percent, or as much as 87 percent when coffee or tea is consumed with or up to one hour after a meal.  (Drinking coffee or tea before the meal did not have the same effect.)


----------



## Stacey (Jul 5, 2004)

Love the new journal sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara (Jul 5, 2004)

Good Luck hon


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 5, 2004)

TY Rissy! LTNS!

NT.. r u suggesting that I don't want to change? 

Ty Sawheet!  

HAN, I have been getting dizzy a lot and my pre-med friend keeps saying I might be anemic too. 

Thanks Stacey. good to see u in here babe!

Hey Sara! Stop disappearing on us!

Todays meals were really weird due to working 10hrs..

M1: 3/4c oat bran, lc yogurt, coffee w. milk
M2: 1/3 uturn bar, coffee w. milk
M3: chicken salad w blue cheese dressing on side
M4: tiny tastes of desserts crumbs that got on my hands while cutting, more coffee w milk
M5: chicken salad w balsamic, coffee w/ halfhalf
Cheat: small (i mean small! not just a taste..but not big. piece of strw cheesecake w/ a dop (lol whats a dop) of whipped cream.  yesterday when I had cheesecake, I barely tried it.. so this was like a real cheat.  I am trying to incorporate planned small cheats instead of having unplanned binges.  I really wanted it, and it was very satisfying, I feel in control.  
M6: lc yogurt, watermelon, sf fudgesicle (im hungry.. i try to eat when i am hungry instead of trying to ignore it and then binging on bad foods later!)


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2004)

Nice job today lady!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2004)

Morning GBC!!

Good work Sweetie!  Keep it going!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 6, 2004)

Yum strawberry cheescake  I had some (small like you) Chocmint ice cream tonight


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Greece won the Euro 2004 World Cup (Soccer)


Im Portuguese and I have to say Greece deserved to win it, they played their hearts out.  Congrats

Hey Greeky glad to see a new journal started, best of luck to ya.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 6, 2004)

good morning greekie 
have a good day when you wake up


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

hi Greeky!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 7, 2004)

good morning everyone.. thanks db

update: trouble sleeping = no workouts

yesterdays meals = so so, too much coffee

PMSing. blah.  Ate two popsicles with sugar yesterday.  Bought one of those cute crocheted ponchos. 

M1: just over 3/4c oat bran w lite syrup, coffee w milk
M2:
M3:
M4:
M5:


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> NT.. r u suggesting that I don't want to change?


just saying, don't make yourself crazy with what you eat and how often you go to the gym if you don't have the 100% drive yet.  I (my very own lopsided opinion) think there is a difference of wanting to see changes and making the changes happen.  Making it happen is a royal pain in the butt ... and I think life is too short not to enjoy it on top of having to worry about physical looks.  As long as you eat healthy and get some form of exercise, things will fall into place for you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 7, 2004)

Thats my goal NT.  Every time I've tried to go at it full force, I made very slow progress as well and it was quite discouraging.  I wasn't allowed to eat anything, I was working out on empty, and going nowhere.  I've lost more weight having my cake and eating it too damnit! And eat I will!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> just saying, don't make yourself crazy with what you eat and how often you go to the gym if you don't have the 100% drive yet. I (my very own lopsided opinion) think there is a difference of wanting to see changes and making the changes happen. Making it happen is a royal pain in the butt ... and I think life is too short not to enjoy it on top of having to worry about physical looks. As long as you eat healthy and get some form of exercise, things will fall into place for you.


Great advice NT!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thats my goal NT. Every time I've tried to go at it full force, I made very slow progress as well and it was quite discouraging. I wasn't allowed to eat anything, I was working out on empty, and going nowhere. I've lost more weight having my cake and eating it too damnit! And eat I will!


then you do what works for you


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 7, 2004)

I am sooo hormonal right now


----------



## sawheet (Jul 7, 2004)

Good afternoon to a beautifull woman,  how are ya! !  cheer up!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 7, 2004)

How often do you pms?
it seems like every post you mention that


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 7, 2004)

1-2 weeks per month, and yeah you're right


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 7, 2004)

Lets see if i can remember everything i ate today

M1: 3/4c oat bran w lite syrup, coffee w milk
M2: 2 slices multigrain spread w sweetened condensed milk (omg good) reg popsicle, choc chip pancake
M3: big chicken ceasar salad (dressing on side) coffee w milk
M4: 1/2c oat bran w lite syrup, apple

Workout: short chest tri and bi workout + 40min cardio

M5: medium "light frappuccino" chicken, spinach


----------



## gr81 (Jul 7, 2004)

> Greece won the Euro 2004 World Cup (Soccer)


hey Greeky, sorry if this is whoring but I saw this and I thought it was interesting so I had to share. My younger brother was just in Greece the day they won the Euro cup and he said he got to riot in the streets with everyone and celebrate. Sounded pretty damm cool to me. He visited a number of places in Europe and he said that he liked Greece better than Rome and Paris and all that so hey, props to your country. I am jealous! now I wanna go visit.. lol. peace


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 7, 2004)

Whore away gr81! Yes the greeks went crazy.. and it's def a nice place to visit. You should really go sometime. 

Update on today: I worked out, went to barnes and noble, they were playing greek music there lol, bought dr phils book, and am typing w/ a hurt wrist damn weights

I feel somewhat better.  The light frappuccino is like an answer to my prayers..now if only they made them w sf syrup..


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2004)

Glad to hear you went to the gym sunshine, hope you are feelin better. Glad you got the book to. Please focus on the 1ST chapter,(_first of all_) right thinking. I think you will really enjoy this book. I highlighted TONNES of the book. I go back sometimes and just read the highlighted parts. Remember to complete the -and dont move forward till you have the key mastered.

How do they make the frap light??? No whip cream? I sware you're addicted to coffee!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Greeky!!  

I'm going to have to check this Dr. Phil book out- I hear such good reviews!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 8, 2004)

ncgirl  I only read the first 20 pages or so so far but so far I like it, plus it had such an impact on Jilly! I felt better after the gym yesterday, calmer.  I must go again today.  I had therapy, first time in a long time.. we are going to focus more on how to deal w/ my parents cuz thats the bigger issue now.  

Weight: 160 up from too much carbs and pms, should be ok next week

M1: 1/2c oat bran w lite syrup, large light frapp
M2: turkey spinach rc granola bar
M3: 2 sf creamsicles, lc yogurt, small bag soy crisps, small nectarine (Im hungry!) 
M4: nsa ice cream w/ sprinkles, handful almonds (why? probly cuz I was so upset earlier today and at therapy) Stupid..stupid. I think I had 3 serving not sure
M5: 

Jilly im not sure how they make the light frapps. probably use an artificial sweetener but they are sooo good!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 10, 2004)

I ate a LOT today.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I ate a LOT today.



me too, join the club.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 10, 2004)

Whatdya have? 

I started out good..

M1: 1/2c oat bran, lc yogurt, 2 sf creamsicles
M2: chicken, salad
M3: lg light frapp w/ whipped cream (i intended this)
M4: 1/2 trioplex bar, 1/2 big bag soy crisps, coffee w skim lc milk

(Workout: shoulders and back, 35min cardio) 
M6: rest of bar and soy crisps
M7: pork chops, salad
M8: medium light frapp w/ sf syrup and finished off bros lg light frap w reg syrup
M9: egg beaters, 2 slices wheat, 3 things of jelly

I think I had close to 3000calories today oh my goodness.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)

I started out good too.  After my workout it went all down hill (needed some comfort food, felt depression coming on):

turkey burger on RYE bread (that is good)
dried pineapple
granola bars
yogurt covered pretzles
1 hure blockheads burrito (have you ever had blockheads in Manhattan?)
1 pint of ben and jerry's half baked
little debbie cookies

I am still hungry.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 10, 2004)

no, i hardly ever go to the city.. mmmm ice cream we have that but i stayed away and instead pigged out on other stuff! loove dried fruit and granola bars! they have "low carb" granola bars..well reduced..lot less sugar and they are goood!!!!

hate rye bread  

i dunno what my excuse is..i guess greed and unusual hunger.  better eat light as hell tomorrow! i feel like a ton of bricks!

btw, maybe we can chat on the phone, u can help me out when im down and vice versa, hey we need some way to prevent pigouts.. and most of my friends just dont understand..

if u r hungry go eat some fibrous veggies..broccoli would do the trick. and drink water. i cant even go to bed when im supposed to cuz of all the food i just ate..blech!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)

Sure, we could chat on the phone...I also have instant messanger that I am frequently on, don't know if you are on it as well.

Fiberous veggies??  I jsut finished dieting for a competition....lol, the last thing I want is fiberous veggies.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 10, 2004)

I should retitle this journal "greeky's huge steps to getting fat"


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 10, 2004)

my aim name is the same as this except add a k at the end

greekblondechick


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)

oh cool...I'll add ya to my list


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2004)

I had pizza and 2 rice cakes. No good on the tummy


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Greeky, long time no talk  I like the name of this journal, baby steps is the way to do it 

I hope you had a great weekend


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

Monring Hun!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 14, 2004)

As many of you know, I haven't been posting much lately.  But I am going to get myself back on track.  I have to.  I feel depression coming back and I don't want to just sit back and let it take over my life as it has before.  I can't just "wait" for it to pass, cuz it won't without my doing something about it.  I don't like eating bad, I don't like not wanting to go out with friends, I don't like the body aches and pains, and I don't like being a sad person.  This feels like such a repeat of last summer, and the summer before.  My weight is ridiculously high, like I haven't seen it be in many years.  I WILL EAT CLEAN TODAY.  I threw out the junk I was snacking on yesterday. 

Hate being a woman. 

M1: 3/4c oats w/ lite syrup, lc yogurt, coffee w lc skim
M2:
M3:
M4:
M5:


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I can't just "wait" for it to pass, cuz it won't without my doing something about it.  I don't like eating bad, I don't like not wanting to go out with friends, I don't like the body aches and pains, and I don't like being a sad person.  This feels like such a repeat of last summer, and the summer before.  My weight is ridiculously high, like I haven't seen it be in many years.  :



If you really are that unhappy, *isnt that a good enough reason to want to change?*


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 14, 2004)

Yes, it's just hard to get out of that bad place when you are in it.


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

Trust me, I know. Ive been there too-and I still find my _mind_ wanting to slip back there-but I wont let my body. It is almost a daily struggle-once you break the bad habits its a lot easier. Hon, you have to want to change. Of course its easier to stay in the place that you are in-to get out of it is more of a challenge, of course cause its not the norm. Have you read the Dr Phil book yet? Start. The first few chapters you should really focus on. Life is what you make of it, I do believe that. Stop depriving you body of what it *could* become. ANd what you want of it. Believe in yourself. Negative thinking will get you nowhere.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks Jillian, that is why I am going to make myself eat clean.  Once you force it for a few days, it comes a lot easier and you start looking and feeler better very soon.  Can't wait


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Viv!! I'm the same way you are hun.  I eat when I'm bored, happy, sad, whatever.  I LOVE food.  I've gained back some of the weight I lost but, starting fresh today.  I use to just focus on the small picture because I wanted FAST results, but now I look at it like this.  If I eat clean for two months I'll loose between 8-16 pounds.  Two months isn't that long and 16 pounds- that's motivation.  Start today, do it with me   

Good Luck hun, and if you ever want to talk let me know, I'll PM you my number and vice-versa!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks ncgirl..that would be great! Yeah.. I need to find ways to deal with my emotions.. the other day my bosses made me cry at work and I didn't know how to possibly make myself feel better, kept thinking about ice cream and junk food!


----------



## Blieb (Jul 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yogurt covered pretzles
> 1 pint of ben and jerry's half baked
> little debbie cookies



OMG I can't visit this thread anymore!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thanks ncgirl..that would be great! Yeah.. I need to find ways to deal with my emotions.. the other day my bosses made me cry at work and I didn't know how to possibly make myself feel better, kept thinking about ice cream and junk food!



this probably isn't much help, but can you substitute some kind of activity for the food?  Do you have a hobby you like to do?  Is there something that makes you happy other than food?  When I'm having a bad day, I head for the pool hall.  Nothing like running a few tables to make me feel better.


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

GREAT suggestion Nt.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 14, 2004)

I looove dancing, but that's not a viable option..especially when I'm at work!  I need some things I can do like hobbies, when I'm free, and some ways of calming down in the moment, when I can't leave, example: at work. Thanks for the suggestion tho NT.

Blieb, hush or I will eat those things on cam


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

I am so out of the loop 

I have some reading to do.  I am going to follow along, and offer any support needed.  I know you can accomplish your goals, things take time


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 14, 2004)

It's ok Premi.. your computer was broken  I appreciate that you will follow along and support me! As I appreciate all the others  

M1: 3/4c oats w/ lite syrup, lc yogurt, coffee w lc skim
M2: tuna, salad, spinach
M3: 1/2c oat bran, lte syrup, lc yogurt, wheat germ, sf popsicle
M4: reduced carb granola bar

Nap, then LEGS.  I am gonna be sooo sore for going heavier than usual on leg press!

M5: lrg lite frapp, burger patty, salad

I managed.  I ate decent, I made myself go work out.  As long as I don't eat again before bed, I am all set.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 14, 2004)

This whole lifestyle revolves are the big SD. SELF DISICIPLINE.

Good job Greek. One day down. One day at a time.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2004)

Good Job today Greeky! Remember--Baby step


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Greeky honey 

Things are going in the right direction here  I'm glad  Jill and NT said some really good things and I agree with the *read the book* comment  You know I've been there, I've got pictures to prove it  It's not easy, but once you're on the right path you realise what life really *can* be if you *allow yourself to live it* 
Sweets, you can do it. Read the book, get rid of the food and you'll be healthy vibrant girl again


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2004)

You can do it Viv!!  Be strong and like YOU and Stacey said BABY STEPS!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2004)

I hope your night went well sweets. As you can see, there are a lot of people here who support you. Keep smilin' darlin, take things one days at a time. You can do it.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Viv!! Great job yesterday with the meals   !! Keep it girlie!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> It's ok Premi.. your computer was broken  I appreciate that you will follow along and support me! As I appreciate all the others
> 
> M1: 3/4c oats w/ lite syrup, lc yogurt, coffee w lc skim
> M2: tuna, salad, spinach
> ...



 ... this is what I'm talking about ... you ate much much better and hit the gym!! Like Cam said, one day down ... now you can work on today.  Don't worry about tomorrow and don't reflect on the past, work on today!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 15, 2004)

I am beginning to smile again  Still bloated but it should go away soon.

M1: 3/4c oat bran w lite syrup coffee w lc skim, half a poptart (<-booo!!) 
M2: light frap, pork chop
M3: red carb granola bar

Workout: 45 mins cardio  felt good! and some ball crunches
(note to self..still need to call foot doc)

M4: 1/2c oat bran (TBC)
M5:

MUST work out today.


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2004)

Do you make these fraps or buy them? Not really a quality meal. I find if I start eating 'clean' early in the day Im less likely to wanna screw it up later in the day. Just me!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

When GBC smiles, I smile 

PS: My computer is dead again!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks camaro.. I need to work on my SD! Cuz those little things everyday do add up!

Stacey, was so great talking to u on AIM.. u are so sweet! 

Jenny those are some inspiring words..thanks! Hope you and Justin are enjoying each others company (I'm sure you are!)

Yayy Sapphy, TY and sexy new avi.. girl you love to take sexy pics dontcha..

Jillian.. my night was good.. I wanted to eat, but I only had two sf popsicles and a couple tsp wheat germ..

Thanks ncgirl and I will be keeping up w. ur new journal!

 for me NT I am proud I am getting back slowly.. 

Jilly, I buy them.. they are soo good... I am hoping I just get sick of them soon! That or sick of paying $4 something for them every time! I do need to find a way to make protein frappuccinos at home yum!! 

Premi u r too cute! U make me smile too, and love those hot new pics.. but that sucks bout ur computer sweetheart  maybe its time for a new one?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

It is new :/  It got a virus that corrupted some file, not allowing me to login.  Atleast the place I got it from has a FREE lifetime service guarantee   Thanks for the compliment, and I already told you I want some of you


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 15, 2004)

I promise Ill take some when I start looking better


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey GBC!!

Ive been checking out your journal for awhile now! I just recently started one of my own!   

I love that you have yours titled baby steps, because I think thats what it takes at first. I am learning to change little thingd each and every day, and that is really helping me stay focused. its all in the mindset, I am quickly learning!

I just wanted to stop in and say hi and i think you sound like you are coming along fine!!

ps.. I LOVE iced caps and fraps!! sooo bad though.. I make my own with ff milk and just cappachino/coffee in a blender!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 16, 2004)

OOhh Vivian! peek-a-boo!  boy I sure have catching up to do with everyone!! I hate being away for so long!!  
Hows your summer going?? 
diet is looking improved girl, as with training too! I LOVE the approach, small steps at a time.. I know for you thats what it takes, and it appears that your doing great! Stick with it hun! I know you have it in you!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey ViV!  I know it was great talking to you on AIM also--we will have to do that more often!
Girl I can't believe you fork  out over $4bucks for those fraps--they must be good! Are they from Starbucks? You should treat yourself to one a week- that way you will have something to look forward to. Kinda like I love my chicken fajitas WITH good tortillas and guacomole- but I can only have that every other week.
Oh And the other days make them like Lakergirl said! Just a thought

Any plans for the weekend? I hope you get to go dancing 

Take care sweetie--Hit the gym today--or at least dance in your bedroom to the radio--that will burn calories and break a sweat and make ya feel good.. You could do some crazy dance moves, do some tae-bo kicks to the front, to the back, to the side..then stop and do squats with your bodyweight...and start it all over again--I promise you will work up a sweat!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 17, 2004)

lakergirl..thanks for visiting!  how do u blend the homeade fraps w/ ice and make them not separate.. i have the problem that the ice and liquid separate out..

Jen.. so happy to see u in my journal once again! Missed u!!!  I swear every time I try to do anything drastic it always backfires on me! So I will do my best to just take it slow..I'd rather get to where I want in a year or two than never at all!!!!!!!! 

StaceyWacey! Yeah they are from Starbucks and soooo expensive but I love them.. so I really need to make my own or something before I go broke as a joke  I am hoping I get sick of them soon   I do want to start doing more exercise at home.. you know just be more active all around because those things add up in the long term and long term stuff is what really dictates what kind of shape you will be in!

Thursday I actually ended up doing 45min cardio and I went dancing that night! My diet was pretty clean too! 

Yesterday(Friday)  pretty clean diet as well, except for a regular ice pop (coconut OMG) but my calories for the day were low, and I am sure I burned it off when I went.. DANCING!  

I swear, nothing makes me happier than a good night of dancing!




Ok well..maybe a good night of kissing


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 17, 2004)

GBC!    Hi!

for the iced caps/fraps, I put my milk in a blender, then put in ice (usually like 6 or 7 ice cubes) and then blend them all up, until its a bit frothy, then I just dump in my capp/frapp. I will either make it a bit before so its not too hot, or just dump in the mix with the same oamoutn of cold water right in the blender! I blend it for awhile, so its nice and frothy and sooo good! just makde sure you blend the ice with the milk first, to get it all mixed!    I hope it works and you like it, its a lot healthier than the store boughten ones, because the milk has no fat, and there isnt a crapload of sugar added!!

I wish I was out dancing!! glad you had a great night! and I agree with what stacey said, have your starbucks frapp like once a week or so, then its like a treat. I have a blueberry/yogurt/granola parfait every friday, and its sooo good! I wait for it the whole week! :bounce: 

have a good weekend!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 17, 2004)

I actually didnt have a frap today lol.

My eating was ok.  Actually had far too few calories most of the day which I pretty much compensated for at night.  I didn't binge, bc binging is more out of control but I did feel I turned to food for emotional reasons when I shouldnt have.  Fighting w my mom all day.. ugh.  At least overall my calories didnt end up too bad but I will try to eat more during the day.  

Also did chest/tris and 30min cardio today


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 18, 2004)

M1: 1 cup oats w lite syrup, lc yogurt, sf popsicle, coffee w milk
M2: pork souvlaki, coconut bar, a few reduced sugar cocoa puffs (wow this looks bad lol)
M3:
M4:
M5:


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Flex (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey Greekhotchick. How ya doin hun?

I hope everything's going well. I think your idea of babysteps isthe best way to achieve your goals. I have that same propblem also that i want my "ultimate goal" overnight. so i think to myself "i do this this and that and i still don't have what i want". so by making up small goals that you can achieve and tackling them one by one, i think will really benefit you in the long, ultimate goal....but of course you already knew that haha.

anyhows, hows everything else? i try to im ya once in a while but your turning into a gymrat like me. tlak to ya soon, hun............Aj


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey Greeky!   

I don't know how I missed your journal before. Anyway, Hi! Looks like you struggle with the same issues I do, and many of us here. Definitely read that Dr. Phil book. Then read it again and again until it sinks in. There is a lot of good information in there. I could relate to much of it. Keeping a journal is good too - these people will keep you on track!   

Good luck with all of your goals hon!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 18, 2004)

hey lil bro  

flex! u r sooo right, i am always like, i do all this and get nowhere and get frustrated, need to just do it and not think about it since i know the results will come slow.  just wish it wasnt that way  

welcome to my journal hikerchick! i dunno why i keep putting off reading it, i guess cuz i am out and about a lot..but thats no excuse..

meals sucked today and no workout

M1: 1 cup oats w lite syrup, lc yogurt, sf popsicle, coffee w milk
M2: pork souvlaki, coconut bar, a few reduced sugar cocoa puffs (wow this looks bad lol)
M3: light frapp, cheesecake bite thingie, small piece chocolate
M4: chicken salad w mango and dressign and peanuts (houlihans) coffee w milk

clothes shopping made me really, really upset


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 19, 2004)

Your meals weren't that bad Hun... but too much sugar!!!!!    AND where are your greens????  NO VEGGIES??????    Do I sound like your Mom now?    
I had a bad eating day too yesterday. Oh well     Today I am doing a low carb to repent.    
Try to eat clean today Hun!!! AND forget about yesterday!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> need to just do it and not think about it



exactly!


> i dunno why i keep putting off reading it, i guess cuz i am out and about a lot..but thats no excuse..


If this book may help, you should really try and read it Greeky.


> clothes shopping made me really, really upset


if shopping for clothes makes you upset, why do it?  Unless you really need clothes, don't do it.


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2004)

Sapphy and Nt are right. I* strongly* suggest more veggies, they are good for you, and fill ya up!

Try to stay away from the clothes shopping for a while too-it only seems to have a negative effect on you. Im bloating like crazy right now, would like to go shopping, but I know it would only piss me off. 

What is a coconut bar? Like a chocolate bar?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 19, 2004)

I usually eat more veggies.. All i ever eat is salad! 

I clothes shop because I need clothes, not because I want to..

the coconut bar is a ice pop thing

sorry for short replies, was at work over 12 hrs today

meals were fine, except TOO much coffee. no workout. working all day tomorrow too. only good thing, a friend's dad works for victorias secret and is going to see if he can help me get a job there (working on the corporate side..not in the stores) 

one word: DISCOUNT


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Viv!  You have a job?  Where do you work?  VS?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 19, 2004)

I work in a diner (hostess), my friends dad is a patternmaker for VS.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

How long have you been a hostess with the mostest?

That would be awesome if you got to work for VS.  I hope you get the job


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> one word: DISCOUNT



You are sooooooooooo cute!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 19, 2004)

premi, this place bout a month and a half, and ive worked in a diff diner two seperate times for several months each time

vs is a big successful company and lot of room for growth

jilly.. the discount is for a lot of other stores too. it would be soo great, btw thanks babygirl u r cute too


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Wohoo, discount is the way to go!  I hope you friends dad can hook you up, that would be great for ya  I'm planning on indulging in some Victoria's Secret underwear when I get there 

How did the eating go today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey Jenny! Eating was good..again main downfall was TOO MUCH COFFEE!!!!!! (w/ milk or half n half)

Oh and not enough protein!

M1: 3/4c oat bran w. lite syrup
M2: coffee w milk, a few almonds (approx 1/2 small bag ~90cal)
M3: chicken salad dressing on side coffee w milk 
M4: a few grapes coffee w milk
M5: same as M3
M6: 1/2c oat bran w lite syrup (damn i am so hungry)


----------



## Jenny (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey Greeky  Don't worry so much about the coffee  I drink coffee all the time  Focus on the diet now, you can work on the caffine addiction later


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey greeky!

Exciting stuff about VS. we dont even have any where I live!!    so buy lots and lots of cute stuff so I can live it through you! haha. we do have a la senza and I am in love with that store, along with the nike store, its quite a combination!   

as for the coffee.. yeah i know. im stuck on caffeine too.. I just cant quite give it up when I need my energy. Im the type who gets 6 hours of sleep if im lucky and my body is cooperating, I never get to sleep easily! oh well! coffee is my savior!! hehe!

have a good wednesday GBC


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 20, 2004)

Add: a lot of watermelon and a LOT of reduced sugar cocoa puffs.  i shouldve just went to bed


----------



## atherjen (Jul 21, 2004)

Just start fresh again this morning Viv!  Maybe today try for a bit more protein, it will help to keep you fuller and more satsified. How about snacking on raw veggies? make your own homemade dip w/cottage cheese, plain yogurt, spices, lemon, etc, etc. just a thought. 

Victoria Secret would be awesome!  I hope you get the job


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Viv!! Watermelon sounds yummy  !! Have a great day hun and good luck with the job


----------



## Stacey (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Greeky!!!  Oh wow that would be awesome if you got the job at VS!! Good Luck! I'm saying a prayer for you!!!!

man I bet you were tired after working that 12 hour day!!! Yuck!

Take care sweetie!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey ladies! thanks for the positive comments and not berating me for my slip up!

I hate when I pass up not-as-bad for u food bc I dont want to be eating say carbs at night, then I eat something much worse! I shouldve had an apple and veggies to fill me up or something! I was so hungry! GRR! Oh yeah and more protein!

I also hate how I never have energy to go to the gym in the morning anymore


----------



## atherjen (Jul 21, 2004)

are you getting enough sleep at night hun?


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey twiny twin twin!! Did you throw out those stupid coco puffs yet?  Its way easier to NOT eat em when they are not there!

As for the watermellon, its ok(its pretty much all water anywase)-Also, Jilly ate a WHOLE bunch of blueberries yesterday. I just cant seem to eat only 1? Dont know why.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! thanks for the positive comments and not berating me for my slip up!
> 
> I hate when I pass up not-as-bad for u food bc I dont want to be eating say carbs at night, then I eat something much worse! I shouldve had an apple and veggies to fill me up or something! I was so hungry! GRR! Oh yeah and more protein!
> 
> I also hate how I never have energy to go to the gym in the morning anymore




improving the meals during the day might help with your overall energy level.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 22, 2004)

Jenjen, no i dont get enough sleep but i am trying..now getting around 6 sometimes 7 which is a lot better than 4-5 

Jilly i cant throw it out cuz its my sisters breakfast. i dont want to deprive myself of fruits, and blueberries are soooo healthy for u.. 1, haha! i can eat a whole pack!

NT, I see what ur saying, but i think its moreso a sleep and my problems w my mom emotionally draining me and stuff, i will be ok 

Yesterdays meals were fine honestly dont remember them tho.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2004)

... I know your squabbles with you mom have much to do with your lack of sleep.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 22, 2004)

Nt, that is why I am happy me and my therapist are working on figuring out new ways to deal with her so that we have a better relationship.  I feel like at this point, we are basically fighting about nothing, except we both take out our bad days/frustrations out on each other and we have horrible communication patterns.  I know my self-esteem will also improve when my relationship with my parents improves.  

I went to wallymart  That place rocks!

M1: 3/4c oat bran w lite syrup, light frap
M2: pork chop, green beans
M3: 1/2 protein bar, 1/2c oat bran w lt syrp, 4 strawbrries, sf pop
M4: chicken ceasar salad. some of bro's choc cake, light frap, sf pop, watermelon

No workout again  Yesterdays workout was just some dancing.  

note to self: go to the frickin gym already!


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Lady!! I got your message, was out for dinner. Thanks!!

Meals look good today too.I eat way too many sf popsicles a day, but hey they are only 8 calories! Thats why I can justify 5 a day.

What did you buy from wallymart???


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

I hope that you and your mother get things worked out more smoothly in the near future  less stress for certain. 
is there any reason not enough sleep at night? busy or just cant sleep? 

oh and GO TO THE GYM!!  hehe dancing is awesome form of cardio though!! lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 23, 2004)

Jilly, I also ended up having a lollipop (bad) and a few pieces of steak (good) Overall, it wasn't so bad.  What kind of sf pops have only 8 cals? The lowest I've seen is 15 cals.

My weight is still high. 

From walmart all I got was makeup, self tanner (hopefuly it works) hair ties and a couple nail polishes. I spend too much money lately tho, the day before i bought a cuute black suit coat type thing, capris, and a dress and 2 pairs of shoes!

Jen.. I guess I don't sleep cuz I am too upset and I kinda wait til it subsides til I can go to sleep, and then I always end up waking up earlier than I'd like to. 

I will go today, I may just do weights tho.  Better than nothing..right?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 23, 2004)

going to the gym helps me on bad days ... and on those where I seem to lack energy, once I get to the gym and start lifting, I am ok - until I get home and sack out on the couch, but the workout was done. 

Like you asked in Jill's journal, just force yourself to go.  It's hard when you are having a bad day, or lack energy, but once it's over, you'll find yourself feeling much better.  You have a goal, now you just have to kick your a$$ and get going Miss Greeky.  Make a promise to yourself to go to gym one day when you're not feeling like it ... I think you'll be surprised at how much better you'll feel.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 23, 2004)

Trust me NT, I know it makes me feel better! I just need to do it!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 23, 2004)

ok then ... let's not read about anymore comments like "I should have" or "I really need to go ... " ... just go!

I know that underneath the selfesteem issues is a woman who is waiting to bust loose to show the world her inner and outer beauty.  

Welcome to the first day of NT's gym reminder ... and I will continue to remind you till you either get sick of me or you don't need the reminder because it's become part of your regular schedule.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 23, 2004)

Friday July 23rd
Greeky darlin' - go to the gym.


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2004)

There are days when I dont feel like going to train-I just do it anywase cause I know how great I'll feel when its done.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 23, 2004)

I went to the gym, yay! Except it was a big disappointment, boo!

10 mins into cardio my arches started acting up, so I limped over to the weights and did a quick shoulder workout.  

M1: 3/4c oat bran w lite syrup
M2: 1/2 of pouch of salmon over salad, apple
M3: will be rest of salad and probably coffee 
M4:
M5:


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 23, 2004)

good for you for going GBC! sucking it up and getting through my workouts on the bad days are always what makes me feel the best afterwrds!   

good job!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Viv!! At least you went and hey- 10 minutes is better than nothing!!     Are you going dancing this weekend?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks laker and ncgirl! Yeah I should be going dancing tonight and tomorrow night hopefully, lately I've been averaging 2-3x a week, which is also another reason I don't sleep enough..but it's something i LOVE to do.  Dancing also seems not to aggravate my arch pains, probably cuz I am sticking to low heels.

I had been trying to contact a foot doc around here but seems like they all only have answering machines and I don't wanna leave messages I wanna ask for how much it costs first.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

Have you ever tried those inserts for your shoes.  My mom's arch bothers her and it makes her ankles swell up and everything but those inserts really help her.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 23, 2004)

I have these in my sneakers: http://drscholls.com/product.aspx?prodid=33

It helped a little bit at first, now I think it may even be making things worse, but I don't really know.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

I thinks that's what she has too, but they help her.  You better go to the doctor then hun, don't want to mess around and hurt yourself.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

If I lived closer, I would give you a foot rub


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Viv!

Have fun dancing! I know what you mean about loving it, its my favorite thing in the world! I could dance for hours, and then have my legs feel like spaghetti afterwards!   have a great weekend!

one more thing.. not trying to interrupt your journal here, but does NT have a journal? hes always posting in everyones, just wondering!

hope the feet feel better gbc!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

NT has a journal.  You should bump it for him


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 23, 2004)

Andrea I will def call a doc soon, it may sound like just another excuse but it's another thing thats been getting in the way of my gym time, and I am getting sick of cutting cardio short! And I never run anymore  I miss running. Hopefully w/ the right supports I can run again! Keepin my fingers crossed.

Thanks Premi! 

Lakergirl too bad you are not nearby.. I looooove dancing!!!! It makes me so happy. 

I had no idea NT has a journal! It is definately nice of him to keep coming in and posting nice helpful comments.  I tend to get busy and only really post in my journal and Jilly's, and if I have extra time the others, I hope all the other IM'ers don't think I forgot about them tho!

Diet today: Not too bad

M1: 3/4c oat bran w lite syrup

Workout: 10min cardio, shoulders

M2: 3/4 of pouch of salmon over salad, apple, 1/4c oat bran w syrup
M3: coffee w milk, 1/2 protein bar
M4: chicken salad, 3 choc covered strawberries and 4 plain ones
M5: I will probably have more coffee later and I might have some alky too


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 23, 2004)

(Whats Your Opinon On My Advance Workout Program)  Can I Get Some Opinons In that Thread


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2004)

What is alky?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

Alcohol I think.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2004)

Good job on going to the gym!  Have you tried spinning?? It doesn't put much pressure on your joints, so it could be worth a shot! It burns a shitload of cals


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 24, 2004)

Deadly, sorry I am the wrong person to ask.

Jilly and Aggie, yes alky = alcohol, I ended up having two drinks last night and coffee w/ half n half, but I hope I burned it all off by dancing!

Thanks Jenny, I never seem to burn as many calories on the bike, but I might use it when I feel pains coming on.  One thing I definately noticed helps is if I feel like its goign to start hurting I put the ramp all the way down or only a lil bit of an incline.

M1: 1/2c oat bran w lt syrup, coffee w milk, few bites of choc chip pancake
M2: turkey, spinach, apple, 3 strawberries

<Going to the gym in a few minutes  >


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey Sparkles!!!

How have you been?  Sorry I haven't been in touch but I wanted to say, "hello"!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 24, 2004)

Sparkles.. thats so cute!  

HELLO! I am good, I'm making BABY STEPS! towards the person I want to become.  How are you hon? Still running around like a chicken with its head cut off????


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Sparkles.. thats so cute!
> 
> HELLO! I am good, I'm making BABY STEPS! towards the person I want to become.  How are you hon? Still running around like a chicken with its head cut off????



Well, I know that you will succeed in your goals!  I have to go to WPB tonight and hopefully, I should succeed.

Yes, still running around like a chicken's head cut off.  The Orlando thing was hectic and sleepless!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 25, 2004)

Rest of yesterday:

chest and bis, 45 min cardio

M3: 1/2c oat bran, lc yogurt, turkey
Later: 1 drink, and coffee w half n half

Today: 

M1: 1/2c oat bran, lc yogurt, coffee w lc skim
M2:
M3:
M4:
M5:

Made/making some important realizations.  Last night I realized I have to accept myself as I am now if I am EVER going to change, bc getting upset about it only makes me sabotage myself.  Yeah yeah, I knew that before, but I never really believed it, I am trying my best to accept myself as I am now.  Need to stop negative self-talk.

Another is I have to pay more attention to my mom (and sis) in positive ways so that they stop relying on such horribly negative ways.  I mainly try to avoid them because of how they make me feel, but it only makes them keep doing what theyre doing for attention.  I have to swallow my pride and my pain and make more of an effort, I can't change anyone but myself.

Now I need a hug


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Made/making some important realizations.  Last night I realized I have to accept myself as I am now if I am EVER going to change, bc getting upset about it only makes me sabotage myself.  Yeah yeah, I knew that before, but I never really believed it, I am trying my best to accept myself as I am now.  Need to stop negative self-talk.
> 
> Another is I have to pay more attention to my mom (and sis) in positive ways so that they stop relying on such horribly negative ways.  I mainly try to avoid them because of how they make me feel, but it only makes them keep doing what theyre doing for attention.  I have to swallow my pride and my pain and make more of an effort, I can't change anyone but myself.
> 
> Now I need a hug


Good stuff girl-digging deep is the only way to solve those issues-NO MORE NEGATIVE SELF TALK!!! (im assuming you are reading the book??) This post is great, Im sooooo happy you are staring to see things differently. ****HUGS**** to you girlie!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2004)

Great last post Greeky!!!! Sending you hug vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  

Ya Know, my sister is VERY negative to me--and only calls me names that hurt. But I ignore her, and I love her and I bug her with sending her cards in the mail, emails, and calling her cell phone. LoL. My hubby says I try to hard- that she's to mean to me. But I don't care- blood is blood- and I love her so much. 

Smile Sweetie your baby steps are getting to be a lot bigger steps there your taking.

I'm glad you had fun dancing


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

Where are you? You ok?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Greeky!  Hope your doing great sweetie!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Jilly and Stacey! TY sooo much! Actually Im not reading the book, those realizations I guess are coming from going to therapy and working out enough to finally bring my mood up enough to be able to change things 

I dont remember the rest of the days meals but they were fine, today wasnt too bad either.  I was at work all day! Sorry thats why I didnt post

Stacey u are sweet, thats tough to deal w/ a sis like that but good for u for loving her regardless.  

I didnt work out today or yesterday.  Tomorrow I MUST.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey honey! I'm glad your finding that about yourself from "within" you. Good Job.
Yeah- try and workout tomorrow so you don't get into a slump. I know its hard though if your pulling those long shifts At least do some jumping jacks and walking in place when you wake up in the mornings--to get ya going!!!

Yeah. my sis is a TOUGH cookie. But I can hang..lol. 

Have a great night honey--I'm about to go to bed..gotta try and start waking up earlier to get use to going to work


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

I missed yesterday ... damn!
Greeky ... let's get that workout in!   No excuses ... no I'll do it tomorrow ... TODAY!


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

Gym on the agenda today sweets???


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 27, 2004)

Poor Stacey, you will get used to working again in no time!

Nt, I was at work all day.  I left my house at 10:30am and came home at 11:30pm.  Yeah I could've worked out before but I didn't.  I am going later today.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

Greeky ...  ... you could have gone before. 
Like I said ... either you will get tired of me being in here asking if you've gone to the gym or you will go and I won't need to be here ...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Viv, how are you doing today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm ok, just tired, as usual, you?


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey twin-whats on the agenda today? No work for me!!!!!! YAY Going to look at furniture right away, then buying groceries. Shit we go for groceries 3X a week.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Im ok, thanks 

Just about to get ready for work.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 27, 2004)

Today i went with a friend to get her belly button pierced, then out to dinner and the bookstore.  Diet was fine.  On the way back it was raining really hard, and the streets were flooded.  Almost lost control of my car when I hit a huuuge puddle.  It made me really tense.  Was not going back out in that to go to the gym.  I couldn't come on here and report no workout tho.  I did some squats, lunges, pushups, and situps in my room.  Better than nothing right?


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

Yup-anything is better than nothing!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

yep ... what she said 

tomorrow I shall hound you some more


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 27, 2004)

heyhey gbc


----------



## atherjen (Jul 28, 2004)

your right that better than nothing!  every little thing counts girlie! 

Im glad that your ok and didnt hydroplane! that scare the beepers out of me!  

btw, BEAUTIFUL pic of you and your sister!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 28, 2004)

Morning pretty lady!! Nice pic!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 28, 2004)

Ty, hey NT, lil bro, JenJen and Jilly

I did hydroplane, but the water was deep enough that it was also going through my rims, it's really hard to explain but its very scary.

My sis is a cutie, she looks a lot like me  lol 

Diet: Ok, Workout: Nil

Yeah more excuses.  I generally dont workout on under 4hrs sleep.   

Will try to do SOMETHING later.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 28, 2004)

holy crap!!!
You look fking hot as hell!
nice!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey greeky!  I know-- I gotta get use to wakening up at 5:45am. Today I got up at 7am--wasn't toooo bad-- I crawled out of bed at 7:10am-- But hey-that was for the beach--haha. 

CUTE Pic of you and your sister!!! Your beautiful! I love your hair!!!!!!
BTW~ You have great skin


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks lil bro!

Thanks Stacey! BTW, I wish  

I had some cereal.  Didn't binge, but still mad at myself.  Thats what happens when you tell yourself, no oat bran carbs bad late at night and then eating whatever you can find to quiet your hunger.  GRR!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey Greeky! Just stop eating cereal  It's not harder than that! Just say "nope, won't help me" 

Love the new pic, you are so pretty


----------



## Flex (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Vivian,
how are you babycakes? havent talked to you in a while. you're not on IM too often when i jump on for a few minutes, must be sooooo popular  hope evertyhing's going well for ya.



p.s. BTW, What's wrong with cereal  
its only got a little carbs, and prob. some sugar. I eat it like its going out of style.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> *Workout: Nil*


 


			
				greekblondechic said:
			
		

> *Yeah more excuses.*  I generally dont workout on under 4hrs sleep.


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2004)

Aleast you didnt binge sweets, thats the most important thing! 

Whats the plan for today????? 

Dont deprive yourself of certain foods-remember, restricting foods make them MORE tempting....=more likely to binge. JMO


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2004)

Check this out!!!! Not bad at all!
http://www.starbucks.com/retail/nut...?selProducts=149&strAction=GETDEFAULT&x=9&y=5


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2004)

Sweetie don't worry about the cereal!!!! It's no big deal!!! 

Also-- you know don't worry if you don't work out everyday- so what. You need to make sure you do at least 3 times a week with some sweaty cardio sessions and weight sessions....if you do more thats great..but for now-with being busy at work stick to just 3 a week and you won't feel so bad....  and that should get NT to hush (kidding Nt)

Hugs to you~ have a great day


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks Jenny! It was bad to eat it, but I am definately eating more like a normal person these days as opposed to a binger! If nothing else, thats progress.  

Flex, cereal = sugar, but moreso it used to be a really bad trigger food for me.  I'm sorry I'm not on as much, I've been working and looking for a job. 

NT, please try being a little more motivational and a little less scolding.

Jilly yes I know!! Thats why I was having them all the time! But now I figured out how to make them at home with carb countdown milk (skim or 2%) ice instant coffee splenda and lite or sf syrup.. tastes practically the same, I never made such a good imitation before and its practically all protein!!!!!

Stacey, I know I feel better when I work out, I just wish I could control some other factors here.

My mom is officially psycho, I don't even want to get into details about what she did today.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2004)

ohhhhhhh that drink sounds Yummmmmmmmmmy!!! I will have to try it!! 

Sorry about your mom sweetie!!  Wish I had some advice to give you!


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2004)

Which flavor is best? French V, caramel, or java chip??? Im craviong one of these now!!!!! Or white chocolate? Java chip is the worst for you.

We dont have lc milk here.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry for sounding scolding Greeky. 

I see you posting in other journals and the advice is good, yet you don't follow your own advice.  You know what you need to do, yet don't do it.  I won't hassle you anymore about getting to the gym.  You know what needs to be done ... you just need to get after it and get it done.  Find some of your posts in other journals and re-read them ... you got the know how, just make it work.  

I wish you the best of luck Miss Greeky.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 29, 2004)

eat a cereal with no sugar 

try special k


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> eat a cereal with no sugar
> 
> try special k



there are much better choices than Special K out there.  the "official" serving size is 1 cup.  i think most people would eat more than that.  1 cup has 4 grams of sugar.  you could do much worse - but you can do better too.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2004)

Not a good source of carbs either.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 29, 2004)

Stacey.. me and my therapist are making good progress with trying to figure out ways I can improve my relationship with my mom.  We are going to train her (like a dog  ) by only responding to and rewarding the positive stuff she does and so she stops relying on all the negative stuff to get her feelings across and stuff.  I dunno if that makes any sense.  

My favorite is actually one they usually dont have, it's the toffee nut one (but not w/ the white creme base but with the coffee one) Second favorite is caramel.  I usually get it with sugar free vanilla or hazelnut tho to trim off some of the sugar.  As for lc milk, I haven't tried it with regular milk or skim, it might come out good? 

NT its totally OK, I love the support, just am over-sensitive sometimes and need more gentle cheering than that type of approach which works for some people but not for me.  Pls dont disappear on me  Oh and I replied to your PM 

LiL bro, I actually love oatmeal and oat bran, but stupid me was thinking oh, its too late to eat that and then I ended up eating something worse.  But should I just eat the dang oatmeal that late at night? I dunno..

Just curious nikegurl and Jodi, what are those good choices besides Fiber One? Maybe I can get my mom to switch to buying the good ones for my lil sis, so I dont have to worry if I do eat a little cereal here and there!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 29, 2004)

instead of Fiber 1... All Bran. lol Total isnt bad. Bran Flakes can pass... hmmmmm shredded wheat and the minis(not the frosted ones). Cheerios. 
There isnt much. There are those new Special K low carb and Total Protein, my mom eats them.... but to be quite honest, they are full of alot of artificial stuff.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

How about Uncle Sam's? There's a new one with berries now. It's not too bad tastewise for one of those "good for you" cereals.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2004)

would oats do it for you if you added 1/2 a baked apple and some cinnamon?  or maybe a little peanut butter


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2004)

I had a frap light!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can see how they can be addicting. First and last one for me!


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

http://www.organickingdom.com/ce159.html


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

http://www.enkueros.net/20430.html


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 29, 2004)

Oats do it for me fine, cereal is just a bad decision late nights usually..

What flavor did you get Jilly?

Diet: Fine, Workout: 1 hr cardio.  Go me!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2004)

Good job on workout and diet today


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks Jenny except I ended up eating a whole bag of cherries!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> LiL bro, I actually love oatmeal and oat bran, but stupid me was thinking oh, its too late to eat that and then I ended up eating something worse.  But should I just eat the dang oatmeal that late at night? I dunno..




lol your talking to the wrong guy, last night at 11:30 i had pb and j sandwich
with lots of pb and too much jelly as well


----------



## sara (Jul 30, 2004)

go with the PB and cottage cheese


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 30, 2004)

oh and gbc talk to me on yahoo mesenger, i got rid of aol shit, so now i can actually log on


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 30, 2004)

scratch that...it still wont login...its gay i hate it


----------



## Jill (Jul 31, 2004)

Do you still have that link to the self sabotage article??? Im not searching through 45 pages of your old journal!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 31, 2004)

http://www.bodybuilding-fitness.net/index.php/content/view/20/2/

My mom is acting really, really weird.  I don't know how I am going to deal with it, but she's being psycho.

Did 1 hr cardio this morning.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 31, 2004)

i think its time for a little tough love...


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for the link hot stuff

1H cardio, good stuff!!!  Now dont forget about the weights!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 1, 2004)

Turns out she's depressed, so I need to try to help her get through it, even though that's going to be hard on my part. 

Diet is still going ok.  I am not being strict, I am not worrying about my meals much.  I am sticking to mostly eating clean but nowhere near perfect and I allow a little bad stuff here and there.  It's good cuz I definately feel much more normal, and I haven't binged in a while now.  The problem is this kind of eating isn't the best for fat loss, and while I think I *might* be starting to get leaner, my scale and tape measure say otherwise.  What should I do? I'm afraid of what might happen if I get strict w/ diet.  I guess I can rely on my workouts to produce most of the results, which will be slow.  As long as I can see them, that's fine.. but I'm not.  I would love to lose a lot of weight quickly like Jilly did, but I'm not sure I'm ready for that kind of strict dieting yet.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2004)

I dont think I have lost 'alot' of weight that quick. I average 1.5-2 pound a week, which is safe.
I have been pretty strict though-I have never been this dedicated, simply because i want to achieve my goals. Now I have incorperated _some_ cheats, and I plan to have a few cheat meals every couple of weeks. I found over the last 8-10 months that If I dont eat clean, and simply rely of training to change my body, that does not work-thats just me though. Hon, I am in such a routine of eating certain foods, It pretty much is now a new habit I have made. I dont desire the cheats so much now, simply cause once you see results you dont want to take a step backwards.

Listen to your body. Dr.Phil says everyone has 5-7 impulses a day, its realy easy cause they pass in a few minutes for me now.

I wouldnt consider being strict ALL the time for you-just throw in the occasional cheat every so often.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 2, 2004)

For me 1.5-2 lbs a week would be very rapid weight loss.  I don't eat badly, I just don't worry about it like I used to, and a bite of cake here and there wont kill me. I don't have any desire to binge either it seems.  I dunno, I feel as if you are saying I don't want this bad enough.  I think it may be best right now to ride this out, this normal eating thing, for a while, until some other stuff going on in my life right now settles down a bit, I dunno.   

Had a loong day at work, I set my alarm so I could go workout before work and I just couldn't get up.  Cant work out before work tomorrow because I have to be there at 6, so I will definately work out after work.


----------



## Jill (Aug 2, 2004)

No no no dear-I hope I did not sound like I was saying 'you dont want it bad enough'. I believe everyone has goals-as you do. It takes time, vhanges dont happen overnight, we all know that.
Like I said above, cheats are fine-and like we 'know', when we *dont* deprive ourselves, most foods that were off limits are much less desirable. The main thing that you just said is that 'you don't have any desire to binge'. That itself is the best amount of progress you could ask for, dont you think???
Normal eating is a perfect goal to strive for, good stuff. Other issues in you life must be dealt with like you said too. Inside first.
Pm me darlin, if you like.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 2, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> For me 1.5-2 lbs a week would be very rapid weight loss. I don't eat badly, I just don't worry about it like I used to, and a bite of cake here and there wont kill me. I don't have any desire to binge either it seems. I dunno, I feel as if you are saying I don't want this bad enough. I think it may be best right now to ride this out, this normal eating thing, for a while, until some other stuff going on in my life right now settles down a bit, I dunno.
> 
> Had a loong day at work, I set my alarm so I could go workout before work and I just couldn't get up. Cant work out before work tomorrow because I have to be there at 6, so I will definately work out after work.


Hey, look at my photo.  I have lost weight extremely fast (10 pounds in one week) and have gained it back two fold.  I am Mr. Yo-Yo weight loss. 
Regarding binging, you are talking to Mr. Binge.  I learned something while reading and researching in the last two months.  Binging is a result of a dirty conscience.  The truth is that the reason you binge is because you feel bad for cheating.  We have been taught since we were little by dietitians, nutritionists and yes, for some, our parents, that cheating in a diet is REALLY BAD.  That's unfair, most people that are told this and believe it will tend to give up hard (binge) once they have cheated once.  
Who am I and why should I be giving this advice?  By looking at me you'd say: "who makes you an expert?".  Well, just look at me, I am Mr. Binge and Mr. Yo-Yo.  I have binged right into depression and size...
Cheat once in a while, hell, give yourself a prize once you reach a goal.  That's a good way of cheating.  Kinda saying a white lie to yourself...
Good luck and I hope I was able to explain myself well, sometimes I don't really do so well...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 3, 2004)

Greeky ... I read to cardio days in a row, very nice


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for the great PM Jilly and sorry about those weird late night text messages 

Guilty conscience makes a lot of sense fantasma!

Thanks NT! 

Ok, basically i got NO sleep last night. None. Tossed and turned for a few hours, got up at 330, worked at 6.  Very high carb/cal day.  Not really binging moreso bc I got up soo early and I was eating a lot of carby stuff at work like wheat toast to settle me sick tummy.  I had some rice pudding too, not a lot, guess the worst thing tho was my mom came home with ice cream, two kinds and i had some of both.  I hate that it was so good that I ate too much of it.  I am trying to figure out if this was a binge or overeating or what so I can understand why it happened etc.  I think one factor was that it was 3 hrs since my last meal, which was bad timing to dig into a new carton of ice cream.  I wish I had slept last night   I may go to the gym anyway, cuz I need to burn off some of this shit.


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

I think the no sleep thing may have something to do with overeating, IMO. I NEVER have trouble sleeping-hell if I closed my eyes for 5mins I probably doze off right now! 

Thanks for the texts, you are cute!

Dont sweat the bad stuff, just get back on track tomorrow! What kind of icecream was it???????


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey, don't sweat the ice cream.  Actually do sweat it at the gym 

Don't you know that it's Ok to eat ice cream when you feel like it?  As Jill said, you get back on track tomorrow and nothing ever happened.  No dirty conscience, no guilt...

Have a great day!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah, not sleeping probably had a lot to do with it, I always eat more carbs when I am tired.  I wish I could sleep that easy! I am thinking of getting a new mattress, bc I can't sleep and it sucks.  One kind was regular Twix flavor and one was carbsmart chocolate.  The problem is I want more right now...

Fantasma, I always feel like eating ice cream 

I took a nap and now I am MORE tired than before, this sucks.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 3, 2004)

*STAY AWAY FROM THE FREEZER*   

get some egg crates and lots of foam pads to put on your bed. mine is THICK.. the mattress sucks but with all that on it, its like heaven!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 4, 2004)

What kind of foam pads jen? Where can I get them from?

Egg crates, I'd have to eat a lot of eggs! 

My mattress is so bad, with a towel under my back and a pillow under my knees I still cant sleep.  

Going to do legs and maybe some cardio to burn off that ice cream.  I really can not have that stuff in the house, regardless of if it's low sugar or low carb or low fat.  I still eat too damned much of it.  

I am going dancing tonight 

I think one way to break this cycle of eating bad stuff when I dont intend to, is to plan my first planned cheat BEFORE a week ends. Cuz it usually happens about a week apart, but the way it happens I always feel guilty after.  Need to stop that.  Does anybody do maybe two smaller cheats a week instead maybe that will help too? Anybody?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 4, 2004)

WOOHOO Dancing!!!     

egg crates? LOL I meant the foamy kind!! HAHA and you can buy that and the foam pads at walmart, sears, any big department store.. quite cheap. 

a planned weekly cheat sounds better then emotional guilt from unplanned cheats


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 4, 2004)

Well, we went dancing but it was dead..so we didn't really get to dance 

I will look for those foam pads! I bet they are a lot cheaper than a new mattress but the problem is my bed practically sinks in in the middle and its not even that old.  I cant imagine how it must be for a really heavy person if I have this problem at a decent weight.  Will this help for that Im not so sure...

I had ice cream again today but the good thing is, I have now really decided even tho I *was* doing better, i still cant have ice cream in the house so it wont be bought again, and my overall calories were fine.  

Had a nice sweaty leg workout plus 15mins cardio.  Im gonna try something different, focusing a lot more on the weights and not worry too much about the cardio, add in a lot more weights exercises but still keep the reps high.


----------



## JoLin (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Greeky, I am new around here, but have been reading often your journal, I also have a few eating habits similar to yours, like love sweets and bad stuff, so I can relate to your issues  Lately I have been able to control them a little bit because I want my figure back though. Anyway, just stopped by to introduce myself and say HI!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 5, 2004)

Hello and welcome Jolin! 

It's kinda sad when all the new people tell you they have the same issues as you, I mean, damn I must have a lot of issues 

But seriously, yeah I guess it's good to see other people struggling with the same things you do, I know I definately found comfort in that when I came here and I know that I am working on it so I can overcome those issues!


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2004)

I think focusing on weights, and cardio is Great hott stuff!!! YOU NEED MUSCLE, to burn more fat on a daily basis. I once said I wouldnt mind loosing some muscle-I take that back now, considering how hard it is for a female to build muscle, geniticaly.

I have been doing higher reps, (10-15) lighter weights and focusing on FORM for the last month. My body is likeing it.

Get the new Opera mag this month, some great articles on weight loss and crap. Dont usually buy that mag, but the articles caught my eye!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2004)

Greeky ... cardio and weights   Nice!  Now make this a constant in your life and you're set. 

Go Greeky go!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 5, 2004)

I will look for it in stores Jilly.  I dont want to put on muscle, but I am hoping by simply adding in more exercises but keeping weights low, that I dont really add much if any.

Nt I did shoulders and 30 mins cardio today, only thing is I also ate too much


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey vivy whats up?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 5, 2004)

Not much lil bro.. chillin, you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 6, 2004)

I found a jar of peanut butter.  NOT good.


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I found a jar of peanut butter.  NOT good.


*DO NOT TOUCH IT!!!*

Or even smell it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 6, 2004)

I already more than touched it. haha

In other news, I went out for lunch, then proceeded to lose it in the bathroom. I don't want to go to work, but I don't think I can really call out sick, hopefully Ill feel better by 5


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Gosh Greeky, I hope you don't catch the stomach thing, it's going around...


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 6, 2004)

What I hate most when I get sick like that is the thoughts that start coming back..

"Oh yay you just got rid of all that food/calories.."


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> What I hate most when I get sick like that is the thoughts that start coming back..
> 
> "Oh yay you just got rid of all that food/calories.."


Greeky, don't even think about that....Try to do something so that the thoughts don't come and help you mess yourself up...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

I hope that you start to feel better.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I hope that you start to feel better.




same here


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> What I hate most when I get sick like that is the thoughts that start coming back..
> 
> "Oh yay you just got rid of all that food/calories.."



You do not want to go there Greeky and you know it! It takes years and years to get past that and it's NOT a way to live...


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks fantasma, premi, jenny and lil bro   I've never slipped back into that lately but I hate that the thought even crosses my mind.  

I feel somewhat better, food still feels like it wants to come up, but so far it's all staying down for today.  

I recorded my weight on a calendar, I am not going to stick to any kind of "plan"  I mean, I know what's clean eating and what's not. I am going to try this: Clean eating but no measuring/counting calories and try to avoid baby cheats here and there and instead have two real (but not big) ones a week.  I am thinking, having them closer together will help me at first and then I can slowly space them further apart.  What do you guys think?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Greeky,


You don't have to stick to planned meals.  People that look like me have to stick to planned meals.  As long as you know what you can or can eat, you'll be fine.
I don't think your cheating plan is a bad idea, as long as you keep working out.  If you do, you won't feel the gain.
I am on my way to NYC to spend the week with my wife (no kids ).  I know as a matter of fact that I WILL cheat.  I have come to terms with that ...sort of...
The important thing here is to recognize that you are going to cheat so that the binges don't come in.  In fact, if you feel the urge to eat a, dare I say it, snickers bar, eat it.  Don't punish yourself by waiting.  That will keep you from eating 5 of them plus ice cream, etc., a couple of days later.  I am sure that will help you out...


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 8, 2004)

I don't want to cheat today, but I am going to a huge BBQ/anniversary party, so I might.  

Went dancing last night, that was my cardio, lol.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I don't want to cheat today, but I am going to a huge BBQ/anniversary party, so I might.
> 
> Went dancing last night, that was my cardio, lol.


Hey, if you have to cheat, cheat, so that you won't feel badly after.  You get back on proverbial horse tomorrow and continue plugging away.  You are a strong young lady and I KNOW that you will be Ok.....


----------



## atherjen (Aug 8, 2004)

> I recorded my weight on a calendar, I am not going to stick to any kind of "plan" I mean, I know what's clean eating and what's not. I am going to try this: Clean eating but no measuring/counting calories and try to avoid baby cheats here and there and instead have two real (but not big) ones a week. I am thinking, having them closer together will help me at first and then I can slowly space them further apart. What do you guys think?



I think thats a GREAT plan!  and something that will not cause stress or going insane with preplanning. Should work nicely for you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 8, 2004)

The problem w/ cheating today is it's only prolonging the bad feelings (emotional and physical) that come with eating badly. 

In other news, yes I did cheat, I had cake and ice cream.  I feel so disgusting.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> The problem w/ cheating today is it's only prolonging the bad feelings (emotional and physical) that come with eating badly.
> 
> In other news, yes I did cheat, I had cake and ice cream. I feel so disgusting.




Ok, for the good news, you are hot.  You are a beautiful woman who I am sure finds it tough to not look good on a daily basis.
So you ate Ice cream.  Well, you picked the perfect time to do it.  On sunday....
You can start over tomorrow , nobody is or should reproach you...
I bet you that you weigh yourself tomorrow and you will weigh the same as today.  Try it, you'll see.  Also, you didn't binge.  You felt the need to eat ice cream and you did.  Tomorrow is another day full of beautiful things and wonderful opportunities.  Trust me, you'll be Ok.  I don't know you but have read your journal and you are resillient....Push on, I know you'll win this one


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 8, 2004)

By the way, YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!

I am pulling for you....


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> The problem w/ cheating today is it's only prolonging the bad feelings (emotional and physical) that come with eating badly.
> 
> In other news, yes I did cheat, I had cake and ice cream.  I feel so disgusting.



We both ate something bad. Guilt is not good. I will be back on track tomorrow, as should you. Every day is a new day.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 9, 2004)

I was good all day.  I had oatmeal, coffee w milk, whole wheat toast, chicken salads, and sugar free jello.  Til I got home.  My mom bought ice cream again, and I have this magnetic pull to it.  I know you all are tired of hearing this but I am upset


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Greeky, you had a good day...that's great.

I,for one, am not tired to read what you write. If you are upset, you have a right to be. Your mom isn't helping you out, and you should be upset, right? Nope, why would she have to sacrifice herself if you already look good?  That's the good part, you look good, stick to what you are doing, you'll be fine... 
Either way, "TELL YOUR MOM TO STOP BUYING ICE CREAM" 
I am sick, so I am going to sleep now....

Bye....


----------



## Jill (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey stranger! Icecream.....There is a good post by P-Funk in Monstars jounal. It is great


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 10, 2004)

and Jill's signature has another good quote!  

would it work for you to make your "cheats" non dessert at least in the beginning?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 10, 2004)

from Jodie's journal:


			
				greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Is it possible for someone to lose fat without cardio if their diet isn't very strict?



You know the answer to this question, right Greeky?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Greeky baby!!!

Hi CousOn.....I've missed you you little Undercover Brother.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 10, 2004)

thanks fantasma, thanks jilly, ur right it was a good post

nikegurl, do u mean as a way of making the cheats not mess me up mentally with cravings and give me time to get over them a little bit? that might be a good idea..

NT, while it sounded like a stupid question the reason I asked cuz there ARE people here who get leaner WITHOUT Cardio.. it wasnt that stupid of a question to ask..

Fitgirl! LTNS! 

I did 47min cardio, wanted to do an hour but i got too nauseous.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 10, 2004)

??


----------



## Jill (Aug 10, 2004)

Good work on the cardio girlie!!! Hows the eating going??? Where you been?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> NT, while it sounded like a stupid question the reason I asked cuz there ARE people here who get leaner WITHOUT Cardio.. it wasnt that stupid of a question to ask..



I didn't say it was a stupid question, I just think you know the answer.  There are people that lose fat without cardio - Jodie is a big believer in that.  What I guess I was questioning was the part after the cardio " ... if their diet isn't very strict".  Without watching what you're eating and not doing cardio, chances of losing weight without cardio or going to the gym are slim.  Diet is the key to losing weight.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Greeky!!

I think NT was just trying to help....    

I do not do any cardio at all, nada, nothing, just lift 4 days a week, BUT I am trying to gain mass, not fat, muscle.  I am sorta strict with my diet though, I try to eat High protein, medium carbs and low fat.  But again I am not trying to lose weight, so I will eat bagels and chocolate when I feel like it. 

 I think cardio is essential for you to lose weight, although I think you are gorgeous   and look great just the way you are.  Seriously.  You are a shapely blonde, lucky b*tch.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

hi greeky - on the cardio thing...I do think it helps fat loss quite a bit.  (but i also think many people go overboard with it)

in the past - I have dieted and gotten very lean while doing no cardio BUT i was incredbily strict with my diet.  i didn't have weekly cheats.  i didn't stray from my eating plan and i measured every single thing i ate.  

it's possible to drop fat without cardio but you can't expect great results if you don't do cardio and you aren't strict with your eating.  personally (even though i HATE cardio) i'd rather do some and be able to eat a few more calories while i cut.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks guys! That's the answers I was looking for.  I don't want to completely cut cardio out, but I sometimes feel like I have to do 45mins to an hour 5-6x a week to lose anything (both from past experience and what people say) and the fact is, that is quite a bit of cardio.

I actually got up this morning, got half dressed, and changed again.  My body said no cardio til at least you eat something today.  I will do some after weights later.  

mycat.. what?

Jilly.. Thanks baby girl! I was a little aggravated that I couldnt hold out.  I wish this nausea would pass, I guess whatever it was that I got that day I threw up everything still hasn't gone away.  At least I am not throwing up anymore tho, that always makes me upset.  And yes I am eating clean so far today, and I WILL EAT CLEAN the rest of the day.  It's just a matter of staying strong the first few days then it comes easy.  I am so unbelievably bloated. YUCK.  Oh I just reminded myself to drink water til it feels like my back teeth are floating (from Sapphy lolol) 

Thanks NT, like I said, that's what I was wondering about! 

Cyndi, seriously.. you are the lucky b*tch! I would kill to have your body! YOU are the lucky one.  Damnit! 

Nike-I used to measure everything out.. now I only measure out my oats b4 I cook them.  I don't want to measure because I know when I get too anal about stuff, it seems to backfire.  Right now I think I am ok w/o measuring my meats, but I can eyeball anyway.  Like my steak for lunch (big one) was prob 6oz, and DELICIOUS!   My prob isn't clean food portions so much as bad foods, it's the bad foods that are the problem.  NO ICE CREAM for me today


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

i think you're fine not measuring the food - it's just what i had to do to drop fat without cardio.    (and i don't think that was the best way for me to do it)

i also think you can do a lot less cardio than 45 minutes 5-6 times a week.  have you ever tried HIIT?  i think 3 sessions a week would be plenty!


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2004)

I think the problem you have is that you eat clean all day till night comes aorund. You need to figure out WHY you are sabotaging your day, at the END of the day. There are many things you can do. I think you should read the Dr.phil book already.

Oh, IMO like NT said diet is everything, cardio just helps.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

any chance it could be as simple as not eating enough calories during the day before slipping up at night?


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2004)

Maybe Ng Thats happened to me before.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> any chance it could be as simple as not eating enough calories during the day before slipping up at night?



no, you cant starve yourself all day just because you know your gonna gorge at night

all that does it make you catabolic during the day, and then at the end of the day you stuff yourself fat by slipping and also your metabolism has slowed down so much its 2x as bad

think about it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> mycat.. what?




am i officially un-adopted


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

myCAT - you misunderstood me.  i was asking if the reason she was eating bad stuff at night could be b/c she wasn't eating enough good food during the day.  i wasn't suggesting she cut back on her food during the day and pig out at night.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree Viv..make sure you are eating enough to satisfy you during the day. Maybe add more veggies to help fill you up as well if hunger is an issue. 
Are you bored at night? Bordem leads a lot of people to the kitchen in the evenings. Try and find something that you enjoy doing... even if its reading a good book  (like nerdy me) . 

Im with Hilary on the cardio.. why not cut it back to 3 HIIT sessions instead. You know the switch may even give your body a little shock!


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2004)

Guess what I had today.... A FRAP LIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> myCAT - you misunderstood me.  i was asking if the reason she was eating bad stuff at night could be b/c she wasn't eating enough good food during the day.  i wasn't suggesting she cut back on her food during the day and pig out at night.




ooooh....i must of read it really weird


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

i could have written it weird too


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 11, 2004)

Jilly! I wanted one of those today but I got a regular coffee instead..problem is I used half-n-half in it! 

Most of the time I eat enough during the day, and actually while binging at night was my only problem in the past, these days it was more of an all day bad eating thing. 

My only worry w/ HIIT is that sometimes higher intensity aggravates the damn arches so I tend to stick w. moderate intensity (Damn I miss running!) 

Boredom is def a problem, I read this really good tip in a magazine today.  It said if you have cravings give yourself a manicure.. your hands will be busy and you cant eat! lol! By the time you are done the cravings should be gone.. at my rate Id always have really nice nails 

yes mycat, you're un-adopted

Good news, I ate clean all day and I did chest/tri's and 45mins cardio. Go me!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Fantastic, you go girl


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks Premi! It felt good to get back on track! 

Even though I had a fight again today with my mom  She makes me so angry!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Glad that you are feeling better.  You have such an awesome smile, and it should be used all the time


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 12, 2004)

Glad you are back on track Viv!!!     

When you are older and married, you and your Mom will be the best of buds!!  I guarantee it!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks Premi *blushing*

I am very glad too Sapphy!!! It feels a lot better than eating badly, physically and mentally! W/ my mom, I suppose, but I am hoping we work things out BEFORE I get married, since I'll probably be living at home til then!

I went to Barnes and Noble yesterday and reading a bunch of fitness magazines also helped me want to be more active again, I am thinking about possibly starting to do yoga or pilates in the mornings.  I still don't have the energy to roll out of bed and do cardio, but that should come soon now that I am actually sleeping, yay.

I am also reading Dr Phil, but it's very slow reading cuz I don't want to miss anything.  Jilly when you read it, did you actually write down what he asked or did you just think of the answers in your head??


----------



## atherjen (Aug 12, 2004)

Viv- my mother and I used to have a VERY bad relationship... its still not the best, as she suffers from depressive streaks a lot and tends to take everything out on me. One thing that Ive learned is that no matter how hurt you are feeling inside or how mad she may make you... you must show your love back even when she doesnt. Dont yell, but learn to compromise, give hugs even if you dont want to or feel that she deserves it, say I love you when she least expects it. Fighting never solved problems so I figured that itd be best to shrug off the bad and aim for the good. It takes much time, much arguing and crying but trust me things will get better. YOU have got to be the strong one!  And I know you are. I wish the best with you and your mother hun. 

Pilates or yoga is great! Challenging yet it really gets your mind off things and in tune with your body. Even if you have time in the evening when you are bored you could give it a 20-30mins. 

Have you ever thought of keeping a journal? For those times that you are upset, or bored.. or craving food..  Sometimes the best things to do are to talk to people.. but thats not always possible so why not write your deepest feelings in a journal? Write down how your feeling and try to figure out why. For example if you have a craving for ice cream... "why do I want this? am I hungry? will this solve my problem? will I feel better after? or will I feel guilt and more anger with myself" 
I know it may sound silly but it really works.


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes I did all of the exercises in the book


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 12, 2004)

Jen, you are right, as soon as I started showing her I love her again, she stopped acting as psycho and went back to her normal, only neurotic self.  It's really hard to show you love someone when they make you more upset and angry than anyone else in the world, but I have to do it.  You are right when we as the daughters have to be the stronger person, as odd as that is.  Your mom sounds so similar to mine, they might be twins! 

Can anybody recommend what are good yoga and pilates tapes? I hear windsor pilates are best.. 

I have thought of having a private journal, yet I am much more a typer than a writer, so I need to find a good computer medium/website to type in all my stuff! 

Jilly, I am just reading it for now, but I will probably go back and write stuff down.. (or maybe type it out  )


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 13, 2004)

Yesterday: Ate clean, did back and biceps.  

I learned how to deadlift..damn that's a workout! Also learned this other thing I dunno, kinda looks like riding a harley lol.  Didn't have energy to do cardio after!

I came home yesterday and saw everybody w/ a bowl of ice cream, and I almost freaked, but luckily they finished it off and there was none left for me! 

Today: No workout as I'll be working all day, I need to figure out stuff I can do while standing behind the register that nobody would notice, maybe just squeezing diff muscles??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> yes mycat, you're un-adopted




coooooold-blooded, well i guess this is my last post in your journal then

seeing as how im no longer invited


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 13, 2004)

You made it apparant that you had no concern for my feelings.

Today's eating wasn't clean, I had mints and cookies because it got really busy and it was seriously the only thing I could grab and eat during dinner, but other than that I did ok.  SOOO tired, and damn I am feeling those deadlifts..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You made it apparant that you had no concern for my feelings.
> 
> Today's eating wasn't clean, I had mints and cookies because it got really busy and it was seriously the only thing I could grab and eat during dinner, but other than that I did ok.  SOOO tired, and damn I am feeling those deadlifts..




on the contrary!!!

You know i was kidding and you took offense to quickly

You set yourself up by asking for that thread

and we've said lots of worse things about other women on the board
who did not freak out and found it amusing all the same....


----------



## sara (Aug 13, 2004)

Greeky, Did you watch the Olympics?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 14, 2004)

> I learned how to deadlift..damn that's a workout! Also learned this other thing I dunno, kinda looks like riding a harley lol. Didn't have energy to do cardio after!



 RIGHT ON!!! but Im not sure what you are refering to by the harley things? LOL 

girlie... cookies and mints?  PLAN AHEAD!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 14, 2004)

I know, I know! I have been sticking to whole wheat toast w/ a dab of butter but I couldn't get that far from the register yesterday and the sad part is, I did end up eating more junk  Have to learn to start buying single-serve sugar free chocolate for cravings instead of going alternate routes..


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 14, 2004)

sara - no, i am not that interested in the olympics just hope they all go well

jen - the harley thing, u step on this... contraption, with two foot pad things, and there's a big long metal thing with handlebars that you pull up between your legs while you are kinda crouching, kinda leaning back, when the bar is up its like you're riding a harley lol, lemme see if i can find it on exrx

ok.its http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/LVBentOverRow.html


----------



## Jill (Aug 14, 2004)

I think you just mean a row. Harley? Silly girl Have a good eating day!! Im punsihing myself, super low carb day


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey greeky....

You seem to have been doing Ok while I've been out.  Keep up the good work....
I didn't binge in NYC, but was a bad boy.... .  However, I must have walked it all off....


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 14, 2004)

Today, eating was overall not bad, except i did have an kid's size cup of ice cream

no workout tho, i was gonna do legs but my back needed more recovery time, soooo sore!

I got picked up in the supermarket, while looking shitty, he's so my type too, big built guy, he's some powerlifter champ something or other  heheh


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Today, eating was overall not bad, except i did have an kid's size cup of ice cream
> 
> no workout tho, i was gonna do legs but my back needed more recovery time, soooo sore!
> 
> I got picked up in the supermarket, while looking shitty, he's so my type too, big built guy, he's some powerlifter champ something or other  heheh


It must have been your beautiful smile....Don't say I didn't tell you so


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 15, 2004)

And today I saw this guy from my gym (ive mentionned him before) when I went to starbucks and they said he was definately looking at me, but im not sure if he was checking me out or not! 

Ate very badly at a birthday BBQ


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 15, 2004)

I miss being 40-28-37, I wasn't happy then, but I looked a hell of a lot better


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 15, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I miss being 40-28-37, I wasn't happy then, but I looked a hell of a lot better


40-28-37? Those were your measurements????    

Hey, you should never be surprised that you are picking up guys in the supermarket, at the gym, walking around, tripping and falling , etc.
You are a beautiful woman and all you need to do is flash your winning smile and you are there......although I don't think the above measurements could hurt either


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2004)

Who was the hottie checking you out  Were you getting a frap at SB??? I ALMOST stopped for one today, then remembered my cheats friday. Dont stress the bbq, how bad could it have possibly been???


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes, thats the best measurements I've ever gotten down to fant, but I'd like to be 40-25-36 or something around there.  We'll see when I get there.

Jilly, this really cute guy, except for the bad highlights he got  I never talked to him tho, I wonder if he's gonna approach me, thats the one that looked at me as I stumbled on leg day  

I had a skim latte, I think they are better, well, somewhat.  I am gonna try to always use skim in coffee from now on, to cut some cals!

Today's bad food was a brownie, a slice of bday cake, and a LOT of cream puffs omg so good but so bad!!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2004)

Those sweets sound delish! I have a tiny jar of reg peanut butter in my pantry, fuck is it tempting.

Just checked out the starbuck site and the lates and fraps are pretty similar when it comes to cals etc... I like the fraps better.


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2004)

*Talk to the cutie already!*


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yes, thats the best measurements I've ever gotten down to fant, but I'd like to be 40-25-36 or something around there. We'll see when I get there.
> 
> Jilly, this really cute guy, except for the bad highlights he got  I never talked to him tho, I wonder if he's gonna approach me, thats the one that looked at me as I stumbled on leg day
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the little things.  They don't hurt you much.  You'll get to your desired "measurements", you'll see...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2004)

WOW!  GBC I didnt realize how buxom you are!  40 huh?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Today's bad food was a brownie, a slice of bday cake, and a LOT of cream puffs omg so good but so bad!!!





Time for you to start bringing healthly foods to work.  If you can eat junk while working, you can eat healthly while working.   All the little binges will catch up to you.


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Time for you to start bringing healthly foods to work.  If you can eat junk while working, you can eat healthly while working.   All the little binges will catch up to you.



She was at a BBQ NT


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 16, 2004)

I called the guy from the supermarket.. and it was either a wrong number or his girlfriend picked up, but I'll never know

My boobs aren't that big, I have a broad back, I'm big boned!

Yes NT, I was at a birthday party/BBQ. and I do try to bring healthy foods to work like a protein bar or almonds, if I have neither, I eat whole wheat toast but yes it is hard to resist the junk! they have a million desserts in a lit up case right in front!!!

Jilly, Miss my twinnie!


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

Prick...Men  

Admit it sis, you got a nice rack on you!! Im contemplating a boob job!  Steve said he'd pay half!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh la la, I'd say do a ton of research first, and talk to girls who had it done.. Also, I'm wondering how weight loss would affect it, it might move so maybe you should wait til you are closer to goal? No idea.. but if thats what you want go for it sweetums!

My boobs are only big because im fat,lol


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

I will do research first, lots of it. thanks for watching out for me

Do you work tomorrow??? Im doing am cardio at 5:45, how exciting. Thank god for  coffee, e & c!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 16, 2004)

Are you taking EC everyday??? I am only working 5-9, thank God, I hate 11-9!

I got a call from one place I put my resume in to, not a great job, not the right job, but it can be a right now job, which is all I really need at this point

See, in the morning when I try to workout, I dont use anything to try to wake me up, I really should, so that way I can get morning workouts in, but I kinda dont wanna take EC cuz it makes me more anxious and I crash horribly, and just caffiene I dunno if itll do anything..I may try EC again and see if maybe now that I sleep and dont go to school it might not be as bad.. cuz I hate that in the morning I dont have the energy and of course in the afternoon stuff always gets in the way.. I really want to be a morning workout person so that way I have no excuses!


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

I dont take ec everyday. Some days I just drink a coffee and take a caffeine pill, other days I have my coffee AND e&c. Just depends how I feel. I also eat my '1/2 raw' protein pancake, then go and do weights, THEN cardio. On my rest days (like tomorrow) I may have protein e&c, or just coffee and e&c, Ill see-then go do cardio and abs. I dont usually crash-although lately Ive been drinking 3 cups of coffee a day!


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

Try sending me an aim. jilli3014


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 16, 2004)

Did you sign off already?


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

Greeky, you have aol?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 16, 2004)

Not AOL, just AOL Instant Messenger (AIM) under the screenname GreekBlondeChick dont forget the K!!


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

AIM?? I'll try to add you in my list


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

She uses MSN too Sara.


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

Got it


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks for IMing me last night sara, sorry I was too tired to carry much of a conversation!

Doing a low carb day today, although I think if I do weights Ill have 1/2c oats after


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Doing a low carb day today, although I think if I do weights Ill have 1/2c oats after


Yes yes. Good idea! I had a 1/2 raw protein pancake with blueberries after my cardio and abbies!


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

I like them raw and batery in the middle.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks princess, I think doing low carb will help me break my sugar cravings.. except I have a nice big jar of crunchy peanut butter... which is acceptable during low carb


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

I threw the 1/2 eaten jar at my house in the garbage. First and last one in months.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 17, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Oh la la, I'd say do a ton of research first, and talk to girls who had it done.. Also, I'm wondering how weight loss would affect it, it might move so maybe you should wait til you are closer to goal? No idea.. but if thats what you want go for it sweetums!
> 
> My boobs are only big because im fat,lol


That's a bad girl Greeky, you are not fat....


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes I am!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2004)

Greek, I know how you feel.  I agree with the member above, you are NOT fat!!!

chin up!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 17, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yes I am!


Tisk, tisk, Greeky...you are a beautiful woman...Pictures don't lie. If anything, they make us look fatter.  Remember the smile conversation? Falling because of leg workout? Dude checking you out?  remember?
Fat people don't go picking up in the supermarket or at the gym. Sure, we pick up groceries, frozen pizza, etc... 
Also, we don't get checked out unless we are way too overweight and then they just laugh at us

..and you WILL be a size 5


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 17, 2004)

We gotta just be patient and work hard Babs! We can do it!

Thanks for the wonderful words Tony.. I am going to go work out now!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2004)

That's right Greeky!!!!  This stuff didn't grow on us over night!! We can do it!

PM me anytime if you want to chat.  Stay positive and believe in the healing power of positive thinking......


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thanks for IMing me last night sara, sorry I was too tired to carry much of a conversation!
> 
> Doing a low carb day today, although I think if I do weights Ill have 1/2c oats after



You'r welcome   
I was tired too!

just be careful with the low carb plan


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 17, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> We gotta just be patient and work hard Babs! We can do it!
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful words Tony.. I am going to go work out now!


Whenever you need me....well, you know the rest


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks Babsie.. you can add me to AIM too if you have it! Same name add a K 

Sara thanks for the concern sweetie I def wont do it full time, I just cant and I'd like to keep my period this time lol

Tony, you too! I want everybody on AIM lol! 

I did pretty good w/ my low carb day EXCEPT for mints! DAMNIT! but I also did 1 hr cardio today which Im happy about YaY me! 

I think the pb is messing up my stomach.. Ive not been feeling well, maybe im allergic


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

You need to go to bed young lady


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 17, 2004)

Soon Premi, I'm tired but I always need to unwind after work..


----------



## dalila (Aug 17, 2004)

hey greekie, I haven't stop by in a long while, been in a bad bad mood, so thought I'd better keep that negativity to myself. But now I feel better so I I've come to see how are ya? Hows your low carbing coming along? I can't ever do it, 1 day on low carbs and I can't stop yawning!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 17, 2004)

Dalila I was fine, but then again I'm always tired so, I felt the same as usual, although it was only one day and tomorrow I will have carbs again!


----------



## dalila (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh OK, so it was only one day... Why do you always feel tired babes? Is it work, or you just feel lethargic for no reason? 
I wish you had these ayurvedic practitioners there.... 2 weeks of 1 hourly treatments and you can never believe you ever felt lethargic. Great stuff for recharging!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

Greek, have you had your thyroid checked recently?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Greeky, if you want to IM me, my AIM is:  grappler62

My msn messenger is tony62@bellsouth.net , which is also my email, so there you go....

I don't usually have time to be on at night, unless I am writing my journal for the day (meals, exercises).  I make a point of playing with my kids nightly for a little bit.  I try to work out as soon as I get home so that I have some time with my kids.  This is something that my dad used to do with us a lot and I considered those times with him precious, so, I want my kids to remember those days too....
During the day, both are on while I am at work....


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

I think we do have them here dalila, what do they do??

Babsie, I got my TSH checked in december it was 2.2 but nothing since and I thought eating more and sleeping better would help, and it has a bit but not as much as I expected it to

Tony, thats awesome, my dad hardly ever spent time with us..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

If your carbs are too low, that'll make you tired also.

Are you stressed?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

Somewhat, I am still job hunting, but my stress isnt anything like it was in school (except I still fight with my mom)  Could it be like repressed anger?

My carbs arent that low really, I ate at least 1/2c oats, and either more oats or toast or something, and usually fruit too, so I think thats enough.. 

I know there's something wrong with me, but I havent been able to figure out what.  Everybody tells me to go to the doctor, but I've been several times....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

I know it's easier said than done BUT, you need to try not to fight with your parents and stress about finding a job.

Thing is, is when you're stressed, mad, etc.....your brain steals protein and such from your muscles, which will lower your rmr. ie. the more lean mass you have, the higher your rmr, the more calories your body burns.

Have you tried meditation or yoga?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

I've done yoga, but it hurt so I haven't gone back...


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

Dont go too low carb girlie   it MAY set you up for a binge. Just be careful.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

Then what's your "stress outlet?"


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

I know, thanks princess! It was only one day, I had my oaties again this morning


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

I guess working out.  I feel a lot worse when I don't, I am much crankier!


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

Go train hard!! I did this am....My arm are looking better, more defined. I like it.  Ive been seeing veins in them that I never knew existed!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I guess working out. I feel a lot worse when I don't, I am much crankier!


Heck, my stress release used to be sitting in front of my TV and play some playstation 2.  Nowadays I am releasing it thru my weights.  However, I am dying to buy myself a heavy bag and gloves to punch the crap out of something.  I could have used that on monday...was I in a lousy mood.....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 18, 2004)

Fantasma62 ... thanks for the reminder.    A while back, we were in the sporting goods store and I said I'd love to have one of those heavy bags that you fill with water/sand ... now that we have a house, I can buy one.

Sorry for the intrusion Greeky


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

NT anytime!!!! You are not intruding!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Heck, my stress release used to be sitting in front of my TV and play some playstation 2.  Nowadays I am releasing it thru my weights.  However, I am dying to buy myself a heavy bag and gloves to punch the crap out of something.  I could have used that on monday...was I in a lousy mood.....


I want a heavy bag too!!    

HI GBC!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 18, 2004)

Sapph ... hitting the heavy bag is a great workout and stress reliever.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Cyndi! :bounce:

NT, you need gloves tho right?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Sapph ... hitting the heavy bag is a great workout and stress reliever.


That is the best stress reliever I know...If you don't wear gloves, your knuckles will look like mine...Not a pretty sight...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 18, 2004)

Greeky/Fant ... I used to box, so I have wraps and proper gloves.  For sure, if you don't at the very least wear gloves, like Fant said, it will tear the skin on your knuckles clean off.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Greeky/Fant ... I used to box, so I have wraps and proper gloves. For sure, if you don't at the very least wear gloves, like Fant said, it will tear the skin on your knuckles clean off.


Hey NT, I boxed a little too....I have wraps, gloves and mitts.  Still, if you don't wrap correctly and put the right gloves, you could damage your knuckles and/or hurt your wrist


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 18, 2004)

You bet Fant.  

I'm looking forward to hitting the bag for sure.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> That's a bad girl Greeky, you are not fat....


Hey Greeky, I have to apologize to you.
In the above quote I thought I was putting up a smilie of a guy saying No. However, when I was looking for it today again, I noticed that he's sticking out his middle finger. I meant to put this one  
Again, I am sorry and I am going to edit my post....
Actually, I tried editing but it was too late.....my bad....


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't think it's a middle finger, its the pointer finger tony dont worry!

I am really tired, and unexplicably upset today.  No energy for gym, will try to walk instead.  Hate this..


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

Whats wrong???? Did you work today?


----------



## Novo (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Greeky 

If I PROMISED you that if you manage to train today (even though it will be hard to get in there) that you'll actually feel better, more energetic aftewards ... would you give it a go?

Just get changed ... get to the gym .... start lifting, break it in into small steps without thinking about the whole and putting yourself off. By the time you've started the first ex (pick your favourite), you'll be into it.

PROMISE. And then you'll feel great aftewards, and so glad that you did. Trust me?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

No I didn't work Jilly, I am just blah.  Tired, nauseous, blah.

Hi Novo, welcome to my journal.  I know I might feel better but I need to do legs and I am NOT up to it.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 18, 2004)

Perk Up Girlie    Things will get better, but they only can if you say NO to stress and YES to positive thinking and hard work!


----------



## dalila (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey greekie - ayurvedic practitioners are the Indian version of our conventional doctors. Ayurveda is a 6,000 years old system of healing and ayurvedic docs go to medical schools for 5 years to learn the ancient usage of herbs for healing. 

The difference is that they believe in natural treatment of the cause, not symptomatic cures. So these docs listen to your heartbeat for 3-5 min, look at your eyes and fingers and based on all that diagnose and prescribe the treatment. ( I know it all sounds quack but I promise it is not). 

The treatmetns have to be daily for 1 hour for a duration of 1, 2, or 3 weeks, where they ask you to take some herbs 2 a day, they give you oil baths with medicated oil, and the dr. wil tell you a couple of foods which you must not eat coz they are not good for your individual body ( mine was cashews and egplant).... you have to sleep by 11pm and be up at 6am, for the first 2-3 days... They kinda retune your body clock... I really recommend it to anyone with energy, sleeping, even skin poblems.... 

My fave was this part where they drip the oil onto your "third eye" i.e. kinda between you eyebrows, I've never experienced a more calming and soothing thing in my life.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks Jen! I was kinda tired all day, then I tried reading this book on thyroid at the bookstore, and I just randomly started feeling upset.. 

Dalila, that sounds very interesting and very weird! I will look into it

I didn't go to the gym but I did go for the walk I said Id go for, that counts for something and I do feel mostly better


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Greeky don't fret.  I am off to sleep, but I wanted to tell you that you will be Ok.  Sometimes when you feel badly and don't want to do anything, you should try to stay somewhat active, which you did.  You walked.  It counts for something.  For making you feel a little better about tonight.

Now, follow my lead and catch some z's, you'll fell like new tomorrow...


----------



## dalila (Aug 18, 2004)

yeah greekie, like tony said, don't worry too much. actually unless you've been diagnosed with some illness please DON'T read about it. When I do that I think I have the symptoms of every serious illlness known to mankind!! Worrying for no reason, thats what it is, so leave those kinda books alone hon! 

As for ayurveda you made me laugh babes, yeah its weird as hell, but living in Asia, I've learnt to keep an open mind, you never know where help could come from...


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

Thats the problem tony, I never feel like new anymore

Dalila, the only reason I am is because I do have a lot of symptoms on and off, and the only thing my doc can come up with is "anxiety"


----------



## dalila (Aug 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thats the problem tony, I never feel like new anymore
> 
> Dalila, the only reason I am is because I do have a lot of symptoms on and off, and the only thing my doc can come up with is "anxiety"



err how 'bout you change the doc?Have you done one of those executive screening check ups, where they check you for everything and anything?

I've had dry eyes for years, and 4 ophtamologists have told me I didn't!! Could've ripped their own eyes out!! Finally found someone good phiew...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Morning Greeky


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

Hmm, my last post didn't show up, I had said I never heard of those executive screenings but I bet they are expensive!

Morning Babsie! 

Threw out my half-eaten jar of pb last night.  Still weigh the same


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

Good morning buddy....


I am sorry that you are going thru this.  You have probably heard it many times, but it's your head.  You need to straighten that out. 

Truth is, you have way too much going for you to be feeling badly.  You are a "good looking chicky baby"  (don't worry, that's what I tell my wife and she doesn't get mad at me), you are kind (don't know you well enough, but you seem to be), you are young (important thing that should make you feel good)and you don't give up, because as much as you say that you screw up, you are still coming to the forum and still trying to do something about yourself.  

Do you sleep enough at night?  I always found that my binges happened if I stayed up too late and got bored (late night TV sucks big time. Unless my Marlins are playing against west coast teams).  
Do you find yourself binging at night?

If you didn't work out yesterday, don't feel bad.  Just think that the day after you get back on that horse and "ride it baby"  ....
Don't be afraid to fail.  Fear of failing causes you to have mental imbalances.  Not crazy.  It just makes you out of synch...

I'll leave you alone for now.  Think about what I told you, you have a lot going for you, don't give up, don't ever give up.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey HUN!!!!  You are beautiful and kind. Tony is right on there!!

Do you want me to help you design your workouts?  You can do P/RR like Tony?  I would be happy to help you!!      Maybe working out a little differently will be the trick!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey greeky....do i need to beat you again?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

I have been sleeping better than in the past, but the thing is my weight has gone up another 10lbs in the past two weeks, I thought it was mostly water, but it would've went away by now. 

I'll never give up, but I am sad tony, I dont remember the last time my weight was this high. 

Thanks for the offer Cyndi, I am not sure if I want to try that right now but I will definately keep it in mind for the future 

Babsie can you beat some off the fat off while ur beating me lol


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

You put on 10lbs in two weeks?  Are you taking any meds, change in diet, lack of exercise?  What have you done dif in two weeks?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

I was eating badly.  I started doing more weights.  But it's not 10lbs of muscle, it's fat


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

Ok Hun... def keep it in mind!  Please try to cheer up Sweetie!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey HUN!!!! You are beautiful and kind. Tony is right on there!!
> 
> Do you want me to help you design your workouts? You can do P/RR like Tony? I would be happy to help you!!  Maybe working out a little differently will be the trick!!


Hey Greeky,

I always tell you not to sweat the little things, right?  In the case of P/RR/S, I am sweating more than I ever had in a workout.  It's also a fun workout to do because you are changing things around every week.  I had never done a workout so dynamic before...
Regarding your weight gain...I can't tell you much.  I am married and know a lot more about women than I want to know, if you know what I mean.  I can tell you a lot of things if I hear the symptoms, but I am not a girl and I would never suggest that I know what's going on.  I would bet on major water retention.  You can't just put on 10 pounds in one week without something happening.  If your work offers you insurance, I suggest that you use it and go to the doctor and have yourself checked out.  No, don't worry, I don't mean that there is anything wrong with you, but maybe the MD can tell you what's causing your weight gain.
If it's got to do with binging and eating badly, you can always put a stop to it.  C'mon, if I can do it, anyone can.  Pair up with me.  Let's lose it together.  I'll try to help you get motivated if you help me out too.  Whaddayasay?


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2004)

Hon its probably just water weight. DRINK LOTS OF WATER. It should be gone in a few days


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hon its probably just water weight. DRINK LOTS OF WATER. It should be gone in a few days


As I said, I would take Jill's opinion over mine...She's a woman, I am only learning with my wife .  But I don't think I am that far off


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks all, I am tryin to stay cheery..and its not working lol

I finally went and did legs today, I learned how to squat.  Unfortunately, the trainer who I am not interested in gave me his number, and also my arch hurts.. It's weird the left one is the worse one, but it feels fine, and the right one hurts! I am thinking it's the squats or the walking lunges (but probably the squats) I did 1 set in a rack and then I asked him to show me them w.o a rack and I did two more sets.  I am gonna see if I can find anything about squats and arch pains, but if I cant find enough info Ill make a thread  Only 15min cardio, squats and walking lunges are tough!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

BTW Jilly, I would guess the water weight would at least start going away by now after a few days eating pretty clean and it having been the 4th and 5th days of my TOM which is when it usually goes.. *sigh* I have a big gut I'm not used to and a WIDE ass!!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey chin up girlie     How much water do you drink per day?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

I dont really measure it out, but I try to drink at least a gallon a day


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi gbc,
I'd be surprised if it were the squats that were making your arches hurt.  Did they not hurt prior to doing squats?
-Dan


----------



## BritChick (Aug 19, 2004)

A gallon is good


----------



## dalila (Aug 19, 2004)

hi greekie

I don't know how much an executive screening would cost where you live. Why don't you ring a couple of hospitals and ask ( or google for it?)? If you could afford it, you should really get one done. Here in Malaysia, it's a little expensive, but most companies pay for their employees to get this done once every 5 years or something like that  ( abt 1000 local currency , which is abt USD250).


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2004)

Hunny come to Vegas Oct 31 weekend, we can shop!!!

Let the water weight GO AWAY. Plus, stressin makes things worse, quity beating yourself up already. I had pizza for din din, and I am ok with that. EVerything in moderation. But when you beat yourself you only feel worse in the end.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

sft, they were fine, and the only thing i did differently today were the squats and walking lunges.  i think i read somewhere that squats in the rack (whatever that thing is called) are bad bc they may upset your natural balance and cause arch problems, Not sure.. they feel fine now tho, so hopefully theyll still be fine tomorrow at work

Brit, yeah I know water is good dont really think thats my problem..

dalila, i love google 

jilly i wish i could go but how can i explain that one to the parents, oh mom and dad i wanted to see some hot oily near-naked men in vegas!  
I just worry because all this time I thought it was water weight, and now I think it's fat since its not gone yet


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

I wish they made sugarfree cotton candy bubblegum!


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I wish they made sugarfree cotton candy bubblegum!



http://www.mckandy.com/items/1113
http://www.mckandy.com/items/1093

Not cotton candy   close though

This is for Jilly  http://www.candyfavorites.com/shop/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=66&cat=Sugar+Free+Jelly+Belly


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2004)

Greeky, I want to go to vegas too!!! I have school


----------



## Jill (Aug 20, 2004)

Sara, you are oh sooooo cute!!! I USED to be a Candy addict....

Girlies, the Olympia is on a weekend! Sara, could you not drive down for one day?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> jilly i wish i could go but how can i explain that one to the parents, oh mom and dad i wanted to see some hot oily near-naked men in vegas!



Are your parents that protective?    You're a beautiful young lady ... watching hot oily near-naked men is what you're supposed to do.  If you get the chance to go, it's quite the specticle.  You'll truly admire the bodies these people have seeing them in person.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 20, 2004)

Here's a couple of thoughts for you greekblondechic... first off to gain 1lb of fat you need to consume an excess of  3500 calories, that's a lot of extra calories and I doubt you were overindulging that much to have gained 10lbs in 1 week... that would be an extra 35000 calories!  
Also, it just suddenly occured to me ASPARTAME!!!!  You yourself admit to being a bit of a gum addict and I have no idea how much aspartame you get in the rest of your diet but aspartame is known to cause bloating which could account for the as you put it 'big gut'.  Pre-contest I am not allowed to eat/chew anything with aspartame for this reason.
Just some thoughts for ya.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Are your parents that protective?  You're a beautiful young lady ... watching hot oily near-naked men is what you're supposed to do. If you get the chance to go, it's quite the specticle. You'll truly admire the bodies these people have seeing them in person.


I agree 100%.  I wish I could go, but now with my kids and all, it's hard to get away for too long and we just came back from NYC.
You are a beautiful young lady and available.  Go see your near naked men.....


----------



## sara (Aug 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Sara, you are oh sooooo cute!!! I USED to be a Candy addict....
> 
> Girlies, the Olympia is on a weekend! Sara, could you not drive down for one day?



I'm not sure how my school schedule will work


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 20, 2004)

NT, my parents are ridiculous, let's not go there, although they are not nearly as bad as they were 1-2 years ago 

britchick, I am hoping it's just slow water  I know it cant all be fat but who knows with me, I've gained 10lbs of fat in two weeks before, I think my body is kinda screwed up from past starvation and binge/purging.  I am wondering if I can get my BMR checked, and also what kind of person would I see if I need help with that type stuff? Anybody know? 

The reason I dont think its aspartame is bc thats pretty much a constant, not a new thing! 

Thanks tony, this one waiter at work told me im thin, which is SO not true but nice nonetheless! 

NT, this is gonna sound wrong but Id rather go to see the women  

Jilly! I wanna meet my twin dangit!!!! Sara u should try to go!

Today i worked all day, meals were too far apart (breakfast at 930, lunch at 4, dinner at 930) all I had in between was coffee w milk, mints, and a few almonds.  I stayed away from all the other junk food, even the mini cookies by the register, but I cant avoid the mints damnit.  So I guess overall I didnt do too bad.

Sore as heck tho! Damn those squats!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 21, 2004)

10lbs of pure fat in 2 weeks? well did you have a super gorge- fest and eat your heart out for 2 weeks straight? If not, then I certainly dont think all that 10lbs is fat.  

you know..... from what I have read many places, aspartame can trigger sugar cravings even more... by tricking the pancreas to secrete insulin as it would for normal glucose.  something to consider.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 21, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> NT, my parents are ridiculous, let's not go there, although they are not nearly as bad as they were 1-2 years ago



Ok ... we won't go there.


			
				greekblondechic said:
			
		

> NT, this is gonna sound wrong but Id rather go to see the women



I understand what you're saying ... you saying that and Mrs.NT saying that are much different.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 21, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thanks tony, this one waiter at work told me im thin, which is SO not true but nice nonetheless!


Greeky, the waiter may have been right, why?  Because you already work there, so he's not trying to sell you anything for a tip.  No, don't take that badly, but I know friends of mine who used to wait tables that did the extra little things to earn a better tip.
See, he didn't have to tell you that.  
Don't ever sell yourself short again, I won't allow you to  and I don't think anyone else here will...You are way too pretty and nice to do that to yourself...
Have a great, safe day!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 21, 2004)

JenJen, it may have been 3 weeks, and I am pretty sure it's all fat since I've been working out and eating better and it is not going down at all, which it would have by now if it was water.  Do you think it'd be ok if I try to cut out aspartame and leave in splenda? What gums use only splenda no aspartame? Does splenda trigger insulin?

NT, hey hey  

Tony, he is hitting on me, thats why he is complimenting me.  It's not true and I know it.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 21, 2004)

well I have heard that splenda can trigger insulin as well, but then again so many fitness enthusiasts use it successfully, so Im not certain. I would however cut wayyy back on the aspartame, its not a friendly chemical IMO anyways. 
I dont know if there are gums that use splenda? I know not here in Canada.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 21, 2004)

I wish I could find that stevia gum! 

I'm so upset at my weight not going down and possibly having gone up another lb.


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2004)

Morning sunshine!  

DOnt worry about your weight-once again, DRINK H20!!! And weigh yourself in a week. Weighing yourself everyday is not good mentally, you know better!  

Whats on the agenda today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 21, 2004)

Today I am clouds, not sunshine.. Rain clouds!!!! 

I don't weigh myself everyday, maybe once every 3 days.. 

Today I am cleaning, and being cranky, and maybe doing shoulders but definately need to hit cardio too, then hopefully going out at night. What about you Jilly?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 21, 2004)

I wish we could talk on the phone


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 21, 2004)

Low carb chocolate milk over ice


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 21, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> JenJen, it may have been 3 weeks, and I am pretty sure it's all fat since I've been working out and eating better and it is not going down at all, which it would have by now if it was water. Do you think it'd be ok if I try to cut out aspartame and leave in splenda? What gums use only splenda no aspartame? Does splenda trigger insulin?
> 
> NT, hey hey
> 
> Tony, he is hitting on me, thats why he is complimenting me. It's not true and I know it.


Buddy, if he's hitting on you is because you look good. We are a fickle gender. If you don't look good we don't bother.
Besides if you are, as you say, fat, nobody would be hitting on you, trust me. I know...
Oh, yeah, and don't forget, don't put yourself down.  When you do, you open yourself to your brain getting all jumbled up.  Once that happens, you feel like you are fat, and ugly and worthless.  That's the human mind for you, what a piece of work it is.  If you think you are beautiful, then your mind works that way.  Don't "insult" yourself....Love yourself.  That's your first step.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh and Greeky, even weighing yourself every three days is bad.  I agree with Jill.  I'd say weigh yourself once a week.  Trust me, you'll be the better for it....no stress.....

Bye.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 22, 2004)

When a guy who I am not interested in hits on me I dont count it as saying anything positive about me.  I want the young cute guys to hit on me, then I'll feel better.

I have gotten back into the groove of working out and eating (mostly) clean.  It's nice.  I don't have to force myself to go to the gym, I just go.  I didn't eat any mints.. and no junk! I'm happy about that, but I would like to see some results soon or I know I will start feeling discouraged again..  Yesterday I did cardio and abbies, today I did shoulders biceps and a lil cardio, oh and tanned  

My sister wanted to get ice cream and I said no


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 22, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> When a guy who I am not interested in hits on me I dont count it as saying anything positive about me. I want the young cute guys to hit on me, then I'll feel better.
> 
> I have gotten back into the groove of working out and eating (mostly) clean. It's nice. I don't have to force myself to go to the gym, I just go. I didn't eat any mints.. and no junk! I'm happy about that, but I would like to see some results soon or I know I will start feeling discouraged again.. Yesterday I did cardio and abbies, today I did shoulders biceps and a lil cardio, oh and tanned
> 
> My sister wanted to get ice cream and I said no


You Win, I say "uncle"


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 23, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Don't "insult" yourself....Love yourself.  That's your first step.....



       

Greeky be kind to yourself!!  You are beautiful inside and out!!  Remember that!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 23, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I have gotten back into the groove of working out and eating (mostly) clean.  It's nice.  I don't have to force myself to go to the gym, I just go.  I didn't eat any mints.. and no junk! I'm happy about that, but I would like to see some results soon or I know I will start feeling discouraged again..  Yesterday I did cardio and abbies, today I did shoulders biceps and a lil cardio, oh and tanned
> 
> My sister wanted to get ice cream and I said no



Greeky ... results are not immediate ... just keep at it.    It's all about consistency.  Go back and re-read Jodi's first journal.  She was larger than she liked, but put it all together with eating right and working out.  You can do the exact same thing.  Week by week you'll start feeling better and better.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Viv!!   Long time- no talk!! Looks like your doing good though hun-keep at it!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 24, 2004)

Tony, I always win... JK 

Thanks Sapphy! I am tryin to be nice! Gotta stop being so mean to myself! 

NT, I know I know! It's tough to be patient, I like how my shoulders are looking, so I better keep it up and then the gut will go! ARGH! No workout today or yesterday tho, ridiculously tired.    Well actually, I may go do something later even if it's a walk 

I am doing significantly better than I have in a while ncgirl  I am not measuring portions (except oatmeal) I am pretty much eating how I feel like but tryin to keep it clean/healthy.  Today I had 1/4 of this cream puff thingie, was good and I don't want more junk tho (also good) But overall not really eating bad stuff, and not really craving it too badly either.  How are u doin hon?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey buuuuuddy!!!

Missed you around today....
I am glad you had a good day and I hope that the night continues on the same way...
You know the funny thing that happened to me with junk food?  For some reason I no longer crave it.  I was told once that if you stop eating something for a while you stop wanting to eat it.  In fact, now that I think about it, I stopped drinking sodas almost 2 1/2 years ago and I don't crave them, in fact, I don't like the taste anymore....Oh well....
Anyway, I am off to cook dinner in the bbq.  Don't worry, I only use coals and grill, no bbq sauce...Rather than making a mess in the kitchen right?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww, missed you too and everybody else on here!  I was working 6-3, barely made it home w. my head propped up with my hand, and when I got home fell asleep til about 6:30 

I actually declared to myself, a little bbq sauce or ketchup is ok, for now.  I am trying to not be food nazi like I was before I started binging badly again


----------



## Jill (Aug 24, 2004)

Ive missed you!

Glad you are eating clean...and not limiting yourself which in turn cause a binge! I buy this carb consicous bbq sauce sweetened with splenda, its is sooooooooo good!

I am really liking my shoulders too-my arms have some pretty nice definition going on , except for my tummy...that is my problem spot too! God help me if I decide to have babies!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Viv!! I'm so happy that you've found something that is working for you   .  I know you'll achieve your goals babe   .  I've been doing pretty good- same shit, different day!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

down 4lbs


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> down 4lbs




CONGRATULATIONSF


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

TY


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> down 4lbs




*GREAT JOB!  * See, just water!!  

Check out my journal for my new fiber 1 pancake recipe, YOU WILL LOVE IT! Ive also been making pancakes with just protein and ew's, yum!!! 

Guess what I can kinda see my abbies!!! Just a little bit!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

That water took a long time to start going! Sheesh! BTW I think Fiber 1 is 

OMG you have abbies! That's awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> down 4lbs



   
Wohooo!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> down 4lbs


I am so happy for you.....I knew you would be Ok...
I hope you feel happy about this...You see, you will be a 5


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 25, 2004)

You have a long journal for me to catch up on b/c I am new to IM but Good Luck anyways


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks Jenny and Tony! It was such a relief to know it wasn't ALL fat!! 

Thanks shutupntrain (we need a shortened version to call you hehe) 

And also thanks for gracing my journal with Vin's presence


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 25, 2004)

let's just call her   MUSCLES!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey, great news on dropping those 4lbs, good for you!!!


----------



## dalila (Aug 25, 2004)

Vin Diesel    If I could see him once for real I would dye happy!  Errr sorry greeky, sorry hon, I wanted so say wohoooo so happy you've lost 4lbs, but then I saw his photos and you know, lost the track of what I wanted to say!! 

Great job!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

I feel like I am getting over-congratulated over some water weight loss lol, but I guess it's cuz I've been doing a lot better lately with my diet and exercising.

Today: Chest and triceps, no cardio due to twisted ankle. 

Question: Can I do deadlifts with a hurting ankle or should I wait til it feels better, I know I will have to hold off on leg day tho definately.

I am a tad upset, a long-time crush met somebody, and while I'm happy for him because we are good friends, I'm a little disappointed even though I knew I'd never have him.


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

Greeky, were you talking about this cereal?  http://www.kelloggs.com/brand/smorz/samplepage.shtml


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

You will need to wait to deadlift too sweets


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes sara, that's the one.

Thanks Premi, I dunno what I will do with myself for the next few days, maybe I'll do back minus the deadlifts, what exercises can I add in tho?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

What were you planning on doing for back anyway?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

deads, lat pulldowns and seated cable rows. i really dont know what else to do


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

I could give you a few more if you like


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Sure Jilly, I am thinking of starting to steal other people's workouts.  I have never been too serious about weights before, since I gain muscle so easily I can do one exercise per bodypart at high reps and still see growth, but I am doing it now so I can burn more fat.  My biceps and quads are looking bigger tho and I don't like that


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Good mornings would be good.. depending on how sore your ankle is.  DB rows, etc.

Here is some exercises for middle back http://bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?MainMuscle=Middle+Back

And lower http://bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?MainMuscle=Lower+Back


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

I do alot of pull downs-with different types of bars.(close/wide grip) Chins, Tb rows, bb rows, and 1 arm db rows. Oh and cable rows to-with different grips. I always vary my back workouts. Great pics Premier.


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2004)

Morning hottie!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> deads, lat pulldowns and seated cable rows. i really dont know what else to do


I can help you too, if you want... just ask.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

Check this out hun:

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/BackWt.html


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Greek.. Your pics are very nice. You have beautiful hair although that's not related to training. LOL  Keep up the good work. I had to catch up on your journal as I'm new to IM.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

My ankle magically feels FINE today! I may do deadlifts after all!

Premi and ncgirl, I will check out the links!

Sapphy, thanks hon! I am still working on the basics 

Jilly loved talking to u on AIM 

Thanks Lis, can you believe my friend told me to dye it black, since it'd contrast nice with my blue eyes.  If I DID ever dye it, it'd be dark red or black, but I am afraid it would never grow back as nice as it is now  

Oh and she told me to dye my eyebrows brown so I look fake, bc fake looks better


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

I had a caramel light frap today.  I asked for no whipped cream and they gave it to me anyway, and how can you not eat it if it's there?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 26, 2004)

Viv- you've got to try the protein shake I make in the morning.  You'd love it!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

How do u make yours?

I make mine w/ lc skim, instant coffee, splenda, ice and lite/sf syrup


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I make mine w/ lc skim, instant coffee, splenda, ice and lite/sf syrup



that's how you make your protein shake?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> How do u make yours?
> 
> I make mine w/ lc skim, instant coffee, splenda, ice and lite/sf syrup



defeats the purpose....


----------



## atherjen (Aug 26, 2004)

WOoHOO on the weight loss Viv!!  :bounce:  

Do you use any protein powder? you can make a killer shake with them that are filling.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 27, 2004)

Me and my parents used to fight every single day because they didn't want me using protein powder.  So no, I don't. 

Yesterday: ankle felt fine, so I did back but only 3 exercises, then 40min cardio.  

What's better, regular deadlifts of stifflegged ones? Or should I alternate every week?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> How do u make yours?
> 
> I make mine w/ lc skim, instant coffee, splenda, ice and lite/sf syrup




In a blender I combine 6 ice cubes, 3 cups refrigerated (I make it the night before) flavored coffee, 2 cups water, 1 scoop chocolate protein powder, 3 tbs. cocoa powder, 1/2 box FFSF chocolate pudding mix.  Blend away!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Me and my parents used to fight every single day because they didn't want me using protein powder.  So no, I don't.
> 
> Yesterday: ankle felt fine, so I did back but only 3 exercises, then 40min cardio.
> 
> What's better, regular deadlifts of stifflegged ones? Or should I alternate every week?



I like SLDL better, but I don't know if one is better than the other.  I just feel more comfortable with the SLDL as oppose to regular ones and I think I have the form down correctly for the SL.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 27, 2004)

They actually primarily work different muscles... SLDs are mostly for your hammies and butt.      Deadlifts work lower back but are awesome for legs, butt, etc... since you use your legs, you can go alot heavier with regular deads.  

DO BOTH!!
Do SLDs on leg day and deads on back day!!    

BE CAREFUL with deads... use proper form.. keep back flat, dont go too heavy at first!!!!    

THAT is how I hurt MY back the other day...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Me and my parents used to fight every single day because they didn't want me using protein powder. So no, I don't.
> 
> Yesterday: ankle felt fine, so I did back but only 3 exercises, then 40min cardio.
> 
> What's better, regular deadlifts of stifflegged ones? Or should I alternate every week?


Good morning Greeky, how're things?

For what I have been reading, Stiff Legged are better for the "buttal area" (Ok, so I made that up)


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Me and my parents used to fight every single day because they didn't want me using protein powder.  So no, I don't.



Sounds like it's time you venture out on your own Greeky.  Time to leave the nest.  I'm sure they do what they do because they love you, but it can be a bit much at times.  

As a parent, I can see why they might not approve of something they don't know anything about.  What is there reasoning behind not wanting you to use protein powder?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Sounds like it's time you venture out on your own Greeky. Time to leave the nest. I'm sure they do what they do because they love you, but it can be a bit much at times.
> 
> As a parent, I can see why they might not approve of something they don't know anything about. What is there reasoning behind not wanting you to use protein powder?


Oh NT, could you imagine how it will be when your girls tell you they want to fly the coop? I can't fathom it at this moment...
Then again, my kids are 2 1/2 years old  and 7 months old respectively...maybe I'll want them to fly the coop later.....NOT....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

Fant ... it will be my wife who will be sad and upset.  I'm a firm believer that getting out from under the parents wing is a good thing.  My daughter will be allowed to stay with us after high school if she is going to University or working to save up money to move out or buy a house/condo.  I won't have her just hanging out doing nothing.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Fant ... it will be my wife who will be sad and upset. I'm a firm believer that getting out from under the parents wing is a good thing. My daughter will be allowed to stay with us after high school if she is going to University or working to save up money to move out or buy a house/condo. I won't have her just hanging out doing nothing.


NT I will have you as MY role model  

I guess the older they get, the easier it gets to kinda' let go right?  She just started school and I couldn' fathom the boyfriend, leaving the house to college stage yet ...
Sorry Greeky, that I am talking about my kids in your journal, but you like them, so I figured you didn't mind.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 27, 2004)

Sounds yummy ncgirl! I am not using protein powder, so I need recipes using lc skim! It's practically liquid protein, the skim has 0g fat (obviously) 12g protein and i think 3g carbs per cup, not bad.

Thanks for the tip Sapphy, I definately feel it in my hams today since I did some of both, and I can see how the SLD's would be good for leg day

Nt, that is not a topic I wish to discuss because it has never led to any good in the past.  The reason we fought about me using it is because I've been feeling "off" a lot and especially at that time my stomach was always always causing problems, so they were yelling at me for putting "chemicals" in my body even tho I tried to explain its just the protein from milk and eggs.  They are old-fashioned they don't understand.  I also hope you don't think I am sitting around the house doing nothing all day mooching off my parents. 

No uncle Tony, I dont mind at all


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 27, 2004)

Today I got really upset at work.  We have a new hostess who is this tiny little 17 yr old girl and she came in today wearing a spaghetti strap tank top.  I wear those all the time, but never to work without something over it.  So one of the old lady waitresses says to me "where did they find her?" and I replied I dont know, she goes "just goes to show ya all you need to get hired here is a tight ass, long legs and a small waist" then she says to me "i dont know how the hell you got hired"


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> "just goes to show ya all you need to get hired here is a tight ass, long legs and a small waist" then she says to me "i dont know how the hell you got hired"



what a nasty bitter beotch for saying that to you!  

the REAL mystery is how she got hired and still has a job.    

tell her that her eyes must be shot b/c you're DAMN cute.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Kick her fucking ass.  What a whore!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Today I got really upset at work. We have a new hostess who is this tiny little 17 yr old girl and she came in today wearing a spaghetti strap tank top. I wear those all the time, but never to work without something over it. So one of the old lady waitresses says to me "where did they find her?" and I replied I dont know, she goes "just goes to show ya all you need to get hired here is a tight ass, long legs and a small waist" then she says to me "i dont know how the hell you got hired"


   Is she f'ing kidding?  How dare that old hag...

Kid dont even pay attention, that's just some old witch jealous of you because you look good and as far as she can remember, she never has....
You must have done something to piss her off...I dont get it....
Dag nabbit, what an asshole......sorry I am mad.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 27, 2004)

GBC,
People typically make hurtful comments like that because they are either have a self esteem problem themselves (need to make themselves feel better by putting someone else down), or because they are jealous.  Stay focused on your goals, and simply ignore her comments, or take them as clear and compelling evidence that your efforts to better yourself are working.
-Dan


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 27, 2004)

Well, she was trying to make a joke, and no I didn't do anything to her.


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2004)

Rude bitch...I would have kicked her in the shins


----------



## BritChick (Aug 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Rude bitch...I would have kicked her in the shins



I'm with Jilly!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 27, 2004)

Well, I couldn't do something like that, but I definately won't be friendly with her anymore.

My family ate pizza right in front of me while I had salad 

Didn't go to the gym, but should've. Diet was fine.  I could've eaten a sliver a cheesecake but I didn't.  This one waiter was trying to feed it to me, saying gain weight so I have less competition


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Well, I couldn't do something like that, but I definately won't be friendly with her anymore.
> 
> My family ate pizza right in front of me while I had salad
> 
> Didn't go to the gym, but should've. Diet was fine. I could've eaten a sliver a cheesecake but I didn't. This one waiter was trying to feed it to me, saying gain weight so I have less competition


Little Niece, I am so proud of you.  You resisted temptation and I assure you, came out for the better.  Don't forget that you are a beautiful young woman and that you are very important to a lot of people.  Even people that you have never really met, other than maybe posting stuff   .
You should be happy with yourself today.  WILL POWER prevails


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks uncle, those were some very nice words and they make me feel better to know people truly care about me


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

> My family ate pizza right in front of me while I had salad



thata girl!!  


and dont you listen to that lil punkrat 17year old!  shes just jealous of your beauty!


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> My family ate pizza right in front of me while I had salad


  Weird, Steve had pizza for din din too. EXCEPT, I had a bite of the TOPPINGS only.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi kid, just passing by to say hi.....

How is your morning so far?  I hope good..
Listen, I am truly happy for you about the eating the salad...I wish I could have the will power you  showed yesterday....pass the will power over, I will need it today.....

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 28, 2004)

Actually, it was one the old ladies that waitresses there that said it to me JenJen! Oh well, glad I didn't see her today!

Jilly I had a taste of the cheese that fell off into the box  

Day was pretty good so far Uncle Tony except I did have some mints because I was soooooo hungry, I had breakfast at 7:30, then a reduced carb granola bar at 12:30 and I was starving by the time I could have lunch at 4!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 29, 2004)

Diet so far is going pretty decent, no workouts due to gym closing at 6.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 29, 2004)

Went to the supermarket and ended up eating some candy and trail mix 

When I get a chance need to look back to see the last time i cheated, I think I may've been due for one but still mad I didnt plan it out!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 29, 2004)

Last cheats were a 1/4 of a cream puff on the 24th and a caramel light frap w/ whipped cream i wasnt supposed to have on top on the 26th,  so no I wasnt really due for one,


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 30, 2004)

Morning babe!!! Don't sweat the cheat, it'll be OK   .  Don't listen to that mean lady either, she's just rude, and a lot of times people say things and have a different meaning behind them than what we interpret.  Maybe she meant that the other girl dressed like a whore and you didn't.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

you were doing well for the day... can u figure out WHY you gave in? just something perhaps to think about.  

Have a good day!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Nt, that is not a topic I wish to discuss because it has never led to any good in the past.  The reason we fought about me using it is because I've been feeling "off" a lot and especially at that time my stomach was always always causing problems, so they were yelling at me for putting "chemicals" in my body even tho I tried to explain its just the protein from milk and eggs.  They are old-fashioned they don't understand.  I also hope you don't think I am sitting around the house doing nothing all day mooching off my parents.



That would be a big presumption (you mooching off your parents) if I had indeed made it.  I don't know you other than the posts here, nor do I know anything about your parents or the life you lead.  I was really only trying to say that if there is so much tension at home, I've found it best to cut the ties and get out on your own.  I know myself, it was much better I get out and do my own thing.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm not sure exactly what she meant but what it came out as was surely not nice Andrea, and I was very upset about it.

Jen..hm... I do know I was extremely bored and tired and had been craving ice cream earlier, so probably a combination of those three.  I should avoid that supermarket altogether.

Thanks NT, I will think about it more when I have a steady full time job.  I guess I am kinda defensive due to a lot of people attacking me about this in the past, sorry.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 30, 2004)

Today somebody else made a not so nice comment about my weight.  I am upset, and I feel like I am making no progress, and despite the 4lb "water weight loss" I am still at a 6lb gain, and overall 2lbs above my "fat-but-been here before weight" and 12lbs above my pre-carb cycling weight


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

Dont cry   I miss reading your journal when you were happy, and smiling.  Look at your sig, you can do it.  lift your head up sunshine.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 30, 2004)

I miss the person I used to be too Premi, and I wonder how I used to be so dedicated, I ate very little and worked out like crazy *sigh*


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

I can only throw out suggestions.. maybe you had more confidence, and that gave you more energy to accomplish your goals before?  
I dont know, only you do.  But really, I want you to smile more.  To prove it, change your avi to a pic of that sexy ass grin of yours


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 30, 2004)

I was happier with myself because I was thinner.


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

What was your diet like when you were thinner?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 30, 2004)

she was half anorexic, half bulemic

Dont you get what she's saying?


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> she was half anorexic, half bulemic
> 
> Dont you get what she's saying?




 NOT at that time obviously.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 30, 2004)

No. I was not bulimic nor anorexic but my calories were on the low side.  My diet varied from low to lower carbs, my calories consistently came in at 1500 or less a day (when it was bad was under 1000) and I somehow found the energy to force myself to work out twice a day, empty stomach cardio and afternoon weights.


----------



## dalila (Aug 30, 2004)

Girl do you remember what I said the first time I joined this forum? That you looked so good in your avi, I decided to come to your journal hoping for the tips from you on looking good!

I don't know how old you are greekie but before I turned 26 I remember having the same obsession with being thin, and my mood used to be completely wrapped around how I looked that day. That was so WRONG! I guess with age comes ( hopefully) the wisdom that sure it's important to be slim for your own HEALTH, but if that is the only source of one's confidence, it's quite sad, in all honesty.

You should be confident because you are an intelligent, beautiful,funny, well read sensitive person that everyone LOVES to be around! Try to take your mind off this weight issue and pick up a hobby and get good at it... or join a book club, or get involved with a charity, or start seriously following the current affairs , or something of that sorts, you need to build your confidence outside this image-issue hon! 

And you have so many qualities it's not gonna be hard at all, trust me.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 31, 2004)

GBC,
Come on kid, you need to cheerie up some (a lot).  The reality is this: people often say little comments (or jokes), because they KNOW it will get to you.  What is the easiest way to get at a gal who is super self conscious of her figure?  Simple... ask her if she's pregnant, or has she just gained a few extra pounds.  The fact is, that you ARE working out, and you ARE focused on your diet.  If you starve your body, you will lose weight (muscle primarily), and as SOON as you let up a little on your diet, the weight will come back, and be stored as fat.
You need to stop being so hard on yourself, and remember that you need to be patient, and continue to stay focused on your diet and exercise program.  I suspect that you are in a bit of a funk right now, and ya don't feel particularly like working out... go anyway; you'll feel better when you're done.
-Dan


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Greeky I am so sorry that you have to go thru this.  It really breaks my heart to see that there are mean people out there that would make others feel bad.  I don't have that problem, because I scare people when I look at them funny (I've been told more than once so I am either hideous to look at or just mean looking.  I'm not mean though), so they know better.
I really hope that you can get past this.  You are doing so well.  So what if you cheat...That helps you avoid a binge...
Don't give up Greeky, please.  You are going to do it.  Just try.  
Go back in time and remember how good it felt to be whatever you used to be before.  You can be that again, don't you know that?
You are right now at a stage in which you get hurt easily because you are down.  
Right now you are at a low point and are having the bad luck that there are some INCENSITIVE PRICKS (pardon my cursing) out there who like to pick on others, and the bad luck is that they seem to know what bothers you.  RISE ABOVE THAT.  You are too good and strong not to....
I'll repeat what I said on an earlier post, in fact, I'll shout it.
YOU ARE A BEAUTIFUL, AVAILABLE, HOT-LOOKING (Ok, I added that), CARING AND KIND HEARTED WOMAN.  Don't let anyone tell you anything else.  Don't believe it.  Believe that you are beautiful and that nobody in this world can convince you otherwise.  
YOU WILL BE A SIZE 5, and I will surely be pulling for you all the way....
Big Hug.....


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 31, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Today somebody else made a not so nice comment about my weight.  I am upset, and I feel like I am making no progress, and despite the 4lb "water weight loss" I am still at a 6lb gain, and overall 2lbs above my "fat-but-been here before weight" and 12lbs above my pre-carb cycling weight




But- look at it like this.  If you want to loose the 12 lbs. you CAN.  It will probably only take 6-8 weeks.  That's two months MAX!!!! So, by Halloween everything will be just like it use to be.  Me, I hate feeling like I'm dieting.  If I can't have something I want it so I include things in my diet.  My protein shakes and protein bars help me not want sweets.  I buy the reduced sugar cocoa puffs for when I want cereal.  Get light bread and you can still have sandwiches, FF mayo, FF dressings, lots of veggies, stuff like that.  Take your body weight and multiply it by 10-12 and eat that amount of calories six days a week.  Then one day a week go up, you can increase with clean foods or you can have some treats.  It will work!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> GBC,
> Come on kid, you need to cheerie up some (a lot).  The reality is this: people often say little comments (or jokes), because they KNOW it will get to you.  What is the easiest way to get at a gal who is super self conscious of her figure?  Simple... ask her if she's pregnant, or has she just gained a few extra pounds.  The fact is, that you ARE working out, and you ARE focused on your diet.  If you starve your body, you will lose weight (muscle primarily), and as SOON as you let up a little on your diet, the weight will come back, and be stored as fat.
> You need to stop being so hard on yourself, and remember that you need to be patient, and continue to stay focused on your diet and exercise program.  I suspect that you are in a bit of a funk right now, and ya don't feel particularly like working out... go anyway; you'll feel better when you're done.
> -Dan



very, very well said.  Chipper up Greeky, you are a beautiful woman with so much to offer the world...you have to believe in yourself..that you will reach your goals SAFELY!!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Today I got really upset at work.  We have a new hostess who is this tiny little 17 yr old girl and she came in today wearing a spaghetti strap tank top.  I wear those all the time, but never to work without something over it.  So one of the old lady waitresses says to me "where did they find her?" and I replied I dont know, she goes "just goes to show ya all you need to get hired here is a tight ass, long legs and a small waist" then she says to me "i dont know how the hell you got hired"



*WHAT?*  Did you bitch slap that old bat upside the head?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

Longish story coming on...I swear I'll try to condense though.

This weekend I'm outside grilling my chicken for the week.  The grills are next to my  apartment complex's pool.  There's a woman using the other grill that I "know" by sight and first name.  She's in her mid to late 40s and I'd say is about 30 lbs overweight.  She's not a huge whale by any stretch but very clearly overweight and she's extremely jiggly.  She sits out there most weekends drinking beer, chain smoking and barely watching her chubby kids (but I digress.......)

Another neighbor (female) I hadn't seen in a few weeks was walking by and she told me I must be hitting the gym hard b/c I look good.  Well, before I could even enjoy the compliment - the first lady says "that reminds me.  there's something I've been meaning to talk to you about.  there's this new product i've seen advertised on tv for women over 30 who can't get rid of their abdominal fat.  it's kind of expensive so i was thinking maybe you'd like to split a bottle with me.   "

now i'm not contest ripped by any stretch but that beotch was WAY out of line and my fat is in my butt not my abs     i was speechless.  

moral of the story - some women are inexplicably crazy and mean.


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 31, 2004)

I agree with what Nikegurl said. Women are their own worst enemies, and the most jealous creatures alive. Especially those who are insecure with themselves. I have been working out like mad, and have some damn good progress. I see a girl from hs that I havnt seen in a year, her response to my hello, "wow, so youve been working out I assume? no offense, but I think you are right on the verge of getting that too big manlylook, so be careful!" TOO BIG? I am 5'2 and weigh 109 pounds!! I am still tinier than I want to be!! yes my arms are getting some nice ol shoulders on them, but for her to say that.. i was like man, its SAD you are so unhappy with yourself you have to talk about my body, when I didnt even ask her opinion! People like that, youve gotta brush em off, and whenyou go to the gym, do an extra 10 minutes of cardio, or lift extra heavy and think, "I can do this, and anything else I want to, because you will never ahve the power to affect my lifestyle!"

Greeky, I lurk in this journal everyday. Hang in there. the bitches suck, but you would be able to kick her ass anyday. think of that and smile.


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> But- look at it like this.  If you want to loose the 12 lbs. you CAN.  It will probably only take 6-8 weeks.  That's two months MAX!!!! So, by Halloween everything will be just like it use to be.  Me, I hate feeling like I'm dieting.  If I can't have something I want it so I include things in my diet.  My protein shakes and protein bars help me not want sweets.  I buy the reduced sugar cocoa puffs for when I want cereal.  Get light bread and you can still have sandwiches, FF mayo, FF dressings, lots of veggies, stuff like that.  Take your body weight and multiply it by 10-12 and eat that amount of calories six days a week.  Then one day a week go up, you can increase with clean foods or you can have some treats.  It will work!!




Good Post Andrea.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 31, 2004)

Dalila, that is very sweet of you! I wish to look as good as you and I want to see your photoshoot pics! You are so right about my mood being connected to how good I look that day and while that is not good I dont really know how to change it, I dont feel like I am anything special.  I do need a hobby, or a boyfriend   I will see what I can find, any ideas?  

Thanks for the reminder swft, its so tempting to starve the body but I have seen with my own eyes how much the body packs on fat afterwards, right now I feel like I gain weight sooo easy and it's very depressing.  I don't even fit in my fat clothes!

I did work out today, legs and cardio, those weighted walking lunges are killer!! 

Uncle Tony you are not scary! Yes, I was a little bothered when somebody said I must've done something to her first, I am not like that and I did nothing to her at all! I do get upset about not being where I was, but I also do like knowing I am capable of at LEAST that much! yea! I gotta fit back into my size 9's before I Can even think about being a 5 

Ncgirl, I am not sure that's possible for me!!!! I dont think anything I have ever tried ever would lead to such results! Even when I was good and consistent I lost 1/2-1lb max, but id love to lose it in 6-8 weeks, but Im not sure I can and how.  Tons of cardio, weights, and diet I am guessing!  Im such a slow loser!  I am not happy with cheating now but the one positive is I am not binging!

Thanks Velvet.. slow and steady wins the race huh, damn I wanted to try DNP  And no I didnt slap her but I shouldve lol

Nikegurl that woman is so jealous and retarded, dont listen to her! but at least for your case that is much more obvious and what she said wasnt true.  I think her words hurt me so much because I believe it, who am I kidding I KNOW im not fit or thin

Manly at 109lbs!  thats one of the most ridiculous things i ever heard lakergirl I am sure you look GREAT honey

Jilly, how is my twinnie doing??  

I am proud to have such a wonderful support group, I just wish I didn't need so much damn support all the time I am going to run you all dry!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 31, 2004)

I am going to try posting my meals again, for my own sake.  Please do not criticize, although if I am making a mistake I don't already know about, feel free to point it out.  I will say now, I do know when foods are bad, I do know I am supposed to have protein at every meal.  I know a lot, I just need to apply it.  That said, I am trying to take my semi-balanced with too many cheats but no binges diet and improve upon it.  I am mainly posting these for myself and I honestly stopped bc I didn't want the criticisms all the time, but I really need to keep tabs on myself and I am not a paper and pencil type of girl 

Today:

1/2 c oats w lite syrup, "lc" granola bar, coffee w milk and h/h
egg beaters w mushrooms, 1/2 slice toast w 1 straw jam, ketchup
lc granola bar
chicken wrap (had to eat on the run)

strawberries, a lil reg and a lil low fat ice cream

workout here (legs, and about 35min slow cardio)

1/2c oats w lt syr, chicken, salad, low fat french dressing


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 31, 2004)

Greeky, dont ever worry about us, we care about you.. and want to make sure that you are smiling. even when things get you down. dont let bitches like her know they've gotten to you! you are a beautiful person, and anyone reading this journal can plainly see that. Its the sweetest people who hurt the easiest. remember that. But dont ever change. your beauty and goodness makes others realize how wrong they are. that is why they attack.

as for a boyfriend? I cant help... hahah. or Id have one of my own.. guess my arms are too manly!! LOL! but hobby? just find your passion. and go with it. it will make you happy.


----------



## dalila (Aug 31, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am going to try posting my meals again, for my own sake.  Please do not criticize, although if I am making a mistake I don't already know about, feel free to point it out.  I will say now, I do know when foods are bad, I do know I am supposed to have protein at every meal.  I know a lot, I just need to apply it.  That said, I am trying to take my semi-balanced with too many cheats but no binges diet and improve upon it.  I am mainly posting these for myself and I honestly stopped bc I didn't want the criticisms all the time, but I really need to keep tabs on myself and I am not a paper and pencil type of girl



Good idea greeky. And it's Ok to have small daily cheats to prevent binging.. I mean, people like us who are not gonna compete don't have to be 110% strict with our diets.. Balance is the word! 

When I was on my mission to lose 20kgs ( and I did, in 7 months), I didn't take sugar with any of my drinks ( no juices, not in a coffee, tea, etc..), but had a  daily little cake or ice cream around tea time... It still worked.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am going to try posting my meals again, for my own sake.  Please do not criticize, although if I am making a mistake I don't already know about, feel free to point it out.  I will say now, I do know when foods are bad, I do know I am supposed to have protein at every meal.  I know a lot, I just need to apply it.  That said, I am trying to take my semi-balanced with too many cheats but no binges diet and improve upon it.  I am mainly posting these for myself and I honestly stopped bc I didn't want the criticisms all the time, but I really need to keep tabs on myself and I am not a paper and pencil type of girl
> 
> Today:
> 
> ...



I totally hear ya on this one... it's good to keep a diet log even if it's not always perfect.  It makes for good reference but it is sometimes hard to keep a public journal and post the occasional crap we eat for fear of get told off too much... I know on my bad days I end up just end up not posting my diet a lot of the time!  I am trying to do the same thing though and post everything I eat, good and bad for the next two months. 
Good luck.


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I am going to try posting my meals again, for my own sake.



Good idea. Then you can 'see' everything, I find it really helps me. You can make changes.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

> Originally Posted by greekblondechic
> I am going to try posting my meals again, for my own sake.



 GOOD GIRL!! makes you feel much more accountable and so we can give you this when you flub up .... --->


----------



## Flex (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi greek goddess,

i hope everythings going well. i'll look for ya on the im (instant mess.) tonite. talk to ya later.......

FLEX


----------



## sftwrngnr (Sep 1, 2004)

Good job GBC,
I was just going to suggest that you start food journaling so that you can see for yourself what adjustments you need to make.  I just started food journaling this week, and well... my diet CLEARLY needs some adjustment (LOL).
-Dan


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 1, 2004)

thanks lakergirl 

dalila, im not sure if i can still lose weight if i cheat daily, that would be interesting and congrats on all that weight u lost !

ok britchick! we'll both do it 

i know jilly thats why i decided to do it!

lol jenjen, i hope i dont get too many of those  i usually know when im wrong, lol

flex, have a story to tell u about what we were talkin about last night, it was odd

dan, lol thats funny, mine does too, definately!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 1, 2004)

I forgot to mention I am UP 6lbs


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 1, 2004)

m1: 1/2c oats sf syr, lc yogurt, 1/5c lc skim, lt syr, straws
m2: ~half my tuna + salad, peas w a sprinkle of parmesean 
m3/snack? 1/2c lf ice cream w tsp lt syrup
m4: most of big bag of soy crisps, lc protein bar, lc mousse
m5 egg whites w ff cheese, 1/2 slice wheat toast w jelly, coffee w h/h
M6 rest of lc mousse (edit: too much)


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi Greeky, I am so proud of you.  

I can't say much more now sweety because I am preparing things here for Hurricane Frances.  It doesn't look to good for us and I am pretty scared for my children and family...

Adios...


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 1, 2004)

Uncle Tony I hope you and your family stay safe and have no damage from the hurricane! I will pray for you. *hugs*


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 1, 2004)

i am now considering allowing myself a small cheat everyday.  i had 1/2c low fat ice cream measured out, and im satisfied (surprisingly) maybe itll work? I mean what's 100 or so calories? I dunno.. my main concern is water weight i hold from junk foods


----------



## sftwrngnr (Sep 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention I am UP 6lbs


Well Kid,
For what its worth, I'm up 6 lbs, and worse still it happened between yesterday morning and this morning, so now I'm at 236 instead of 229 (crap... I guess that would be 7 friggin' lbs).  Yes, I really can subtract.... sigh... I must be getting old!
Just make sure you log your diet and exercise... stay the course, you'll get through this, and you WILL meet your goals.
-Dan


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 1, 2004)

I have not been eating to gain 6lbs I know that!

Question: Does lifting make you retain water when you have "muscle pump"? My legs look huge and I dunno if it's just blood or water too


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2004)

Its probably just water, I think


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I dunno.. my main concern is water weight i hold from junk foods


rid yourself of the junk foods and it won't matter.  

How often are you weighing yourself?  I think you should concentrate on eating properly and hitting the weights/doing cardio as often as you can.  You do that, and there won't be any need to continually check your weight.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 2, 2004)

It has to be water, but Ill try not to weigh so much!

Today

M1 1/2c oats, lc yogurt
M2 2 slices lt mg toast, turkey, salad
M3 chicken salad "lo cal" pineapple vingr.
M4/snack a little leftover lc mousse, straws

Workout: shoulders and bis 20min cardio

M5 1 pork souvlaki 3/4c oats w lt syrup
(may add a coffee w skim or lc skim)


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey Greeky!!!

How are ya, hunny?  Sorry I have been in a dissaray, lately.  Glad you're not in Florida now??

Tonight, I should be on for quite some time so I'll actaully be online while researching some venue's in the Northeast!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 2, 2004)

Yes I am glad I am not down there now but I hope everything turns out ok!! I don't think I can handle worrying about hurricanes all the time..that's scary!


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yes I am glad I am not down there now but I hope everything turns out ok!! I don't think I can handle worrying about hurricanes all the time..that's scary!



You'll know if it's not OK when I'm not posting for weeks on end!  Then again, you do still have my cell phone number!!  

Hurricane's are a dime a dozen but in this case here comes that dime!  Damn!


----------



## dalila (Sep 2, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I have not been eating to gain 6lbs I know that!
> 
> Question: Does lifting make you retain water when you have "muscle pump"? My legs look huge and I dunno if it's just blood or water too



Greeky, I don't know about others but in my case this ALWAYS happens, When I have a big time dinner to attend I actaully have to stay away from the gym for at least 2 days to get back to normal, and yeah it's about there somewhere 4-5 pounds of bloat ( water I guess)... and I don't even eat junk!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

Good Morning sunshine!  How are you today?  TGIF!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 3, 2004)

> I have not been eating to gain 6lbs I know that!
> 
> Question: Does lifting make you retain water when you have "muscle pump"? My legs look huge and I dunno if it's just blood or water too



only after lifting and perhaps the day after(while healing). cardio can cause slight water retetention but dissipates much quicker. 

do you get perhaps too much sodium?? 
drinking enough water? 
that time of month? 
eating ENOUGH?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Greeky,


Long time no don't come by, I know...
I have been kinda' busy putting up shutters and helping my family and neighbors do the same.  I am tired and beat up.  Like I told Velvet, I am sore all over.
I feel good though, my house is well protected and even better, the hurricane is not as strong and isn't going to hit us in Miami.  I just pray that where it hits nobody dies....
Anyway, I'll catch up with your journal after the storm....
Many hugs from uncle Tony.....


----------



## Flex (Sep 4, 2004)

^Tony Soprano??

I knew it, GBC. I knew you were in NJ and related to the mob haha.

How are you, hun?
how's life, BB, your boyyyyyyyfriend whoo hoo haha jk.

write me when u get a chance, and i'll look for ya online.........
FLEX


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> ^Tony Soprano??
> 
> I knew it, GBC. I knew you were in NJ and related to the mob haha.
> 
> ...


You mean to tell me that you are telling everyone my identity?  You wanna get whacked?
Fugged aboutit.....


----------



## Flex (Sep 4, 2004)

haha

"NO Tone! I didnt tell nobody nuttin'! I sweaya to ya! PLEASE, I don't wanna wear dem cement shoes!"
Man i love the mob, haha. 

i like your Queen sig too, fantasm...
"WEEEEEEEEEEEE Are the Champions, My FRIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEND,
And WEEEEEEEEEEEEEE'll keep on Fiiiiiiiiiiiiighting till the ENNNNNNNNNNNND".


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 4, 2004)

lol uncle tony and flex you guys are nuts, and i dont have a boyfriend!

david.. i know i am bad w/ callin anybody lately

tgif a day late velvet lol

jenjen, i dont watch my sodium, but i drink good amounts of water, not TOM yet, but i do think i am eating plenty 

dalila do u bloat around ur tummy from the gym or just the bodypart u worked out?

yesterday i cant remember exactly what i ate but i know it was good and i also worked out chest and tris a lil abs and some cardio

today
1/2c oats lt syrup lc granola bar
lc granola bar coffee w milk a few mints 
ww toast w lil butter, chicken soup w. no rice or noodles (is this ok?)
chicken salad w dressin on side, a few pieces watermelon

workout 30min cardio

1/2c oats w sf syr TBC..still eating lol


----------



## atherjen (Sep 4, 2004)

mints  

that soup is very high in sodium, even many homemade versions are. best to make your own out of the broths of cooked veges, far less sodium-which makes me bloat. 
what are lc granola bars?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 4, 2004)

I look soooo fat and/or bloated that I am upset.   A lot worse than say a month ago 

The reason I ate the soup is because it is easily available at my work, and I can use it to help fill in the space between my 7-8am breakfast and my 4pm lunch

they are not actually low carb but reduced carbs, made by kraft under the carbwell name, but i cant find them online..they are sooo good, and they have some protein and fat too so ive been snacking on them

i am prob bloating from all the sugar alcohols...

jen do u know if sugar alcohols can cause C even tho thats the opposite of the usual symptoms?

this sucks bc last night/this morning my stomach was startin to look better slightly


----------



## atherjen (Sep 4, 2004)

you know hun, I have heard that for some sugar alcohols will cause bloat...  perhaps try and cut back on them more? It would be worth a shot to see how you respond, they all certainly cannot be that good for you anyways. 

and cheer up  YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## dalila (Sep 4, 2004)

hi greeky!

If I do really heavy weights ( heavy for my own abilities) I bloat all over,  some 5 extra pounds of water. I guess it is natural too, coz u use ur tummy muscles in exercises for other body parts too. Just watch the sodium, drink plenty of water, and you can try ginner-cumin tea... you just boil them together and drink. It doest taste like strawberries but helps with bloat very well.

Dont worry babes it's temporary.


----------



## Jill (Sep 5, 2004)

Here is an article from efitness News.............. 

Is Stress Making You Fat? 

Thursday, August 19, 2004 Posted: 11:34 EDT 
by Michael Stefano 

Special for eFitness 

The Flight or Fight Response 

Millions of years ago, our cavemen ancestors needed to react swiftly to any perceived threat. This flight or fight response was designed to provide quick energy for 5-10 minutes, enabling our forefathers and mothers to either do battle or run. 
At the first sign of perceived danger, the human brain releases a substance known as corticotropin-releasing-hormone, or CRH. CRH travels to the adrenal cortex and stimulates the release of the hormones adrenalin and cortisol. 
Immediately eyesight and hearing improve, lung capacity jumps, and thinking becomes more focused. The digestive system is temporarily shut down, and blood is shunted from the internal organs for emergency use elsewhere. Heart rate and blood pressure climb, and due to increased cortisol levels, more stored fuel (fat and glucose) is mobilized for quick action. 
Production of insulin, the fat storage hormone, is also dramatically increased. Insulin overrides signals from adrenalin to burn fat, and instead, encourages the body to store fat (for future use) in the abdominal region. 
For a great ab workout, click here. 
This life-saving, emergency response plan was appropriate to an era when your biggest concern was surviving the day. But when was the last time you reacted to a stressful situation by actually fighting or running away? Unfortunately, the human brain cannot distinguish between a valid physical threat and ordinary, day-to-day stress. For many stressed-out individuals, the flight or fight response is triggered on an almost continuous basis. 
Here's what we know so far: 
Your body reacts to stress and prepares itself to run or fight by releasing certain hormones (adrenalin, cortisol, insulin). Your brain cannot distinguish between chronic stress and a life-threatening situation, and will react the same in both cases. In today???s world, physical threats are few and far between, but day-to-day stress is chronic, and can also trigger the flight or fight response. 
Cortisol is the Culprit 
As you sit in your car and stew over the wall of traffic in front of you, the deadlines at work you???ll never meet, and the bills you can???t pay, your brain begins to sense the onset of a threatening situation and sets the flight or fight response into motion. 
You feel this as nervous tension or just plain anxiety. Your heart pounds, you want to jump out of your skin, but you can only sit. All that extra fuel (in the form of fat and glucose) that's designed to provide you with emergency energy, is now being mobilized for action, but goes unused and left behind, only to be re-deposited as fat. And to make matters worse, usually belly-fat. 
High cortisol levels are associated with increased appetite and fat deposits, typically around the trunk and abdomen. Some researches theorize that this unused fuel (or fat) is generally deposited in the abdominal area because of its proximity to the liver (where it can be quickly converted to a usable form of energy). 
The Adrenalin Antidote 
As part of the body's short-term protective measures, Cortisol acts like the adrenalin antidote. Upon removal of the stressful stimulus, adrenalin levels quickly dissipate, but cortisol levels remain high, causing insulin production to surge as well. 
In the face of prolonged or chronic stress, cortisol levels can remain constantly high, keeping you in a state of perpetual hunger. We can easily see how elevated cortisol levels can promote weight gain due to an overabundance of insulin. Insulin resistance, which affects 25 percent of all Americans, is a major risk factor for type 2 diabetes and heart disease. 
The average caveman was well served by a system that signaled him to eat after every emergency, and where total energy expenditure was not uncommon. Today true physical emergencies are rare, but this short-term protective mechanism, although somewhat outdated, still works, and the act of going out and obtaining food burns only as few calories as it takes to drive to the nearest supermarket or McDonald's (about one french fry). 
The stress response is hardwired into the fabric of our lives. Ask the average man or woman off the street if he or she gets stressed out on a regular basis, and you???ll most likely hear an emphatic, "Yes!" So if we can???t eliminate stress, how can we combat the negative effects of the flight or fight response? 
One of the most obvious ways to combat fat and the ravages of stress is with exercise. Exercise represents a triple threat to body fat. First, exercise burns calories and utilizes stored body fat as fuel. Second, working out increases the amount of lean muscle mass your body must provide with fuel on a 24-hour basis. More muscle means less fat. 
Researchers from Yale University have now clearly demonstrated a third mechanism by which exercise reduces stores of body fat, especially around the belly. They've demonstrated that moderate to vigorous exercise, such as lifting weights, can offset the negative effects of cortisol and insulin. 
With as little as 10 minutes of strenuous exercise the brain begins to produce beta-endorphins that calm you and decrease levels of the stress hormone. Many feel that strenuous exercise actually mimics a typical caveman-like physical reaction to a threat, and is the modern-day version of an appropriate reaction to the flight or fight response. 
Don???t overdo it. Too much exercise can actually cause additional stress and associated symptoms. Be sure to get plenty of rest. Inadequate sleep increases cortisol levels and reduces leptin, a hormone that signals fullness. 
Common sense dictates that you eat right, get plenty of sleep, and exercise, but now we have another weapon in the battle of the bulge; stress management. Be sure to not ignore the signs of being overstressed, of which being overweight is just one symptom. 
Another victim of stress is the youth-promoting hormone Dehydroepiandrosterone or DHEA. DHEA is a naturally occurring feel-good hormone that???s been shown to decline under times of physical and emotional trauma, and may be another connection between stress and weight gain. 
Researches have found that DHEA levels can be easily elevated during meditation, as well as by exercise. In a similar fashion to the beta-endorphins that are released during vigorous activities, DHEA production increases during meditation. This process reduces blood cortisol levels and combats the negative effects of stress. 
Recognize symptoms and do something today, whether through exercise or other types of stress management techniques such as psychotherapy, hypnosis, taking up a hobby, or meditation. Take back control of your life. 
Early warning signs of stress: 
Sudden weight loss or weight gain Tired but can???t sleep, excessive fatigue Speech difficulties, impatience Headaches, repeated colds or flu Nail biting, teeth grinding Low or high blood sugar Low or high blood pressure High cholesterol or triglycerides Ulcers and gastric disturbances Chest pains, muscle aches Lower back, shoulder, neck pain Menstrual problems, hair loss Forgetfulness, withdraw from social life


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 5, 2004)

rest of yesterday was another lc granola bar, and then some lc cereal w lc milk when i got home from the movie... 

was really upset yesterday due to how im looking, and then i had a stupid fight w my dad, and today a bunch of people were mean to me at work and i cracked and was crying for like an hour i just couldnt stop every time i tried

m1 1/2c oats sf syr lc milk
m2 w toast w butter mints coffee w milk n h/h
m3 chicken salad dressing on side
insert comfort food here: sf truffle and lc mousse w sf syr

jen thanks, i think the sugar alcohols are def causing some bloating but they are hard to stay away from sometimes!

thanks for the tip about the tea dalila, i seem to hold extra water in my bodyparts that i worked out for 2-4 days, bc its not all muscle and again i dunno how much is blood

great article jilly, i def am under a lot of stress and these past couple days have been horrid, my eyes hurt from crying and i just feel burnt out but i think that controlling stress is harder than it says and its gonna take me a while to figure out how


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 5, 2004)

oh greeky..   

hope you feel better soon! the day is soon over.. try to wake up with a rested heart tomorrow, so you can feel better. you are a beautiful person. so caring and kind. always wanting the best for those that you care about. ive only been here a short while and i can see it. hope you have a good sleep!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 5, 2004)

If you are taking any caffine your are destroying your own natural flora which is causing you the inability to loose weight an also your acne condition.  Low carb higher protein also destroys your natural flora as well, add on top of daily life you are a ticking time bomb.  If you think back you were doing so much better when you were taking the probiotic.  Get off the low carb crap and eat food,  Low carb food is full of man made checmicals that are only adding more stress to your body. Eat solid food and a shake here or there when you are in need.  majority of the meat and eggs we have been eating over the years have been polluted with antibioitics which recks havoc on your bodies.  

Suggesitons
GEt a good probiotic (metagenics, or natren ) are 2 best. make sure the have 3 strrains of bacteria in them and not just acidpholis
lay off the fat burners for energy with caffine in them
eat normal food and enjoy life

I guarantee you will have a much better look out on life once you get your self balanced.  If you want tons of research on what i just gave you I will be glad to provide it.  

Keep training hard and keep a good balnce and evrything in moderation


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey GBC!!

I am tneding to agreed with HANS about the whole moderation thing, I was away all last week and didnt have protein shakes and all that high protein foods available.  I also was hiking and biking alot so I ate bread and bagels and some pasta.  I DID NOT gain any weight and felt good, stronger actually.  I dont know why.. but I did.

I missed you!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 6, 2004)

had kinda a rough day, not as bad as yesterday, was able to hold back the tears

no workout, no energy to go before the gym closed early 

thanks lakergirl, today this one other waitress at work that i dont really know just met the other day told me she doesnt know why i was upset but not to listen to anybody because they are just jealous and that i am a beautiful person and blah blah, it was sweet and i guess even though i love to hear it from you guys it helps to actually HEAR it you know? i am touched that people think my personality is anything special,. i think i am average and difficult at best!

han, i dont know what normal food is anymore.  i dont take fat burners, and i find if i actually sleep im much less reliant on the caffiene...

sapphy, your tan is great,. missed u too hon bc u are always happy, but i honestly dont think its very easy for you to gain weight at all, so sorry i cant take that seriously

bad food day

m1 3/4c oats w sf syr lc yogurt
m2 lc granola bar, coffee w milk, mints (yeah i know, i know)
m3 chicken soup w no rice, w toast w/ butter
m4 chicken salad w dressing on side, feta
m5 1/2c oats w sf syr a little ice cream (put it back very quickly..good for me) lot of watermelon (hey its better than ice cream..)
m6 caramel light frap, steak


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> had kinda a rough day, not as bad as yesterday, was able to hold back the tears
> 
> no workout, no energy to go before the gym closed early
> 
> ...


Well hello Nena (young babe in spanish)....

As your older and wiser adopted uncle, I am here not just to pep you up, but also to educate. By the time the year is over, you'll be a GreekBlondeChick who has learned a few spanish words... 

I don't know if I have disqualified myself from saying that you are beautiful both inside and out. I am a guy, or at least that's what I tell my wife... 
You have insecurities like every other person and you are as difficult as any other person out there. The only difference is that people tend to pick on your insecurities and try to make you cry. Those people are simply jealous. Why else would they be doing that? You must be threatening to them. Why? Simple, you are beautiful, hot, young, you work out and they are probably neither of the above. If they are, they are jealous because of your personality. You are a sensitive person with nothing but good to offer to people. You expect the same from people, but not everyone is like you. You are special and you are unique because you have all of the qualities that I mentioned above. Not many people can say that they have them all....
I know I haven't been around much in the last few days, but I know that the folks here have been working on you.  I have been reading, but Hurricane Frances didn't let me do much.  
Anyway, Big Hug from Uncle Tony.......


----------



## Jill (Sep 6, 2004)

Greeky, to be honest you need to work out you, the inside first, before you can make real real real changes on the outside. Im working on me, so I know how difficult it can be, trust me. 

Why care what people think of you??? Why need there approval??? You judge yourself way to harsh. You beat yourself up constantly. Love yourself. I think thats your first step to being happy, truly happy. 

Dig deeper, its not about food, or mints and coffee, of a spoon of icecream or for that matter a whole friggin container..... or some old lady who works in the diner and probably has 12 cats and no human love in their life. Its allllllllllllllllll about YOU. Thats what you need to see.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> you know hun, I have heard that for some sugar alcohols will cause bloat...  perhaps try and cut back on them more? It would be worth a shot to see how you respond, they all certainly cannot be that good for you anyways.
> 
> and cheer up  YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!



Hi Greeky!  Ya, I'm with Jen on this one, I know for myself, sugar alcohols cause bloating and just bad gassiness all around.  A lot of folks just can't digest that stuff!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 8, 2004)

TY uncle tony (whats the word for uncle in spanish?) i am definately hurt easily and i always wonder what i did to those people. i hate it that not many people are nice and i dont even want to go to work anymore because somebody is always saying something to hurt my feelings

jilly i do know its about fixing my inside but i just dont know HOW to do that and the only way ive found to make any progress internally is by making progress externally.  which right now, isnt happening 

velveteyes, i wish they didnt put sugar alcohols in so many sf things!  

yesterday (was up since 4:30- no i didnt work out after work)
m1 1/2c oats sf syr lc yogurt 
m2 egg beaters w mushrooms. ketchup coffee w milk
m3 cup of soup, mints, tons of coffee w milk
m4 chicken salad w dressing coffee w milk, couple bites cake (too sweet)
m5 half a lc granola bar, a lil ice cream a sf pop (yuck)
m6 pork chops, spinach, light frap, coffee w milk
m7 3 big handfuls lc cereal, some more ice cream (not a lot, maybe a few spoons) this felt almost like a binge, i had some control but didnt like that it happened

i am very cranky.  i swear up and down there is a curse on me to not get enough sleep,.  the more i need it, the less i get.  somebody or something ALWAYS keeps me from falling asleep or wakes me up early its very agitating

went to doc, gettin some bloodwork, going to go on accutane


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> TY uncle tony (whats the word for uncle in spanish?) i am definately hurt easily and i always wonder what i did to those people. i hate it that not many people are nice and i dont even want to go to work anymore because somebody is always saying something to hurt my feelings
> 
> jilly i do know its about fixing my inside but i just dont know HOW to do that and the only way ive found to make any progress internally is by making progress externally. which right now, isnt happening
> 
> ...


*Tio*, that's the word in spanish for uncle.... 
I'll be by later....Loads of work since we had the hurricane and missed 2-3 days (including labor day)


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> TY uncle tony (whats the word for uncle in spanish?) i am definately hurt easily and i always wonder what i did to those people. i hate it that not many people are nice and i dont even want to go to work anymore because somebody is always saying something to hurt my feelings
> 
> jilly i do know its about fixing my inside but i just dont know HOW to do that and the only way ive found to make any progress internally is by making progress externally.  which right now, isnt happening
> 
> ...



Nice people always get their feelings hurt hon, because they care so much about others..and you are a very nice person..that's something to be proud of!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 8, 2004)

I am mad mad mad at myself today! 

I got up cranky due to being woken up a few hours early, and have been lying around my house feeling depressed.  I dont even want to go out to get a cup of coffee

so far I've eaten

m1 3/4 c oats sf syr lc yogurt
m2 cinn raisin bagel w condensed sweetened milk, watermelon, few spoons ice cream and a TON of choc chips
m3
m4
m5

i really need to get out of this funk, i am only gettin more depressed by the day


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

You *DO* need to get out of this rut, and eating crappy deff isnt helping. 

Tell me exatcally why you are depressed.

What did you do with the condensed milk?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You *DO* need to get out of this rut, and eating crappy deff isnt helping.
> 
> Tell me exatcally why you are depressed.
> 
> What did you do with the condensed milk?


OMG, not condensed milk.  That and cheesecake are my two weaknesses.  I really don't have a sweet tooth, but those too....Oh man...why did you bring it up Greeky..... 
Listen little niece, I agree again with Jill, you need to get out of the rut, and who's waking you up early?  Throw a shoe at them or something.
Maybe what you need is to slowly change things around.  First investment would be to sound proof your room, second blindfolds and rope to tie everyone up in your house so that they let you sleep, third, now I am serious, change your attitude toward yourself.  You get mad at yourself when you should really look carefully at you and loving you.  Be selfish.  Don't put anyone else ahead of you


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Chipper up hon!  Did the condensed milk trigger the choco chip bag attack?  Lol...I've had those days, but Jilly and Tony are right, it'll just make you feel worse.  Is it nice outside?  I know a walk in nature always does the trick for me!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 8, 2004)

jilly i think mainly im depressed cuz a) my weight is now higher than my previous top weight at the doc's office and i look fat, i have gained a lot of weight since last summer like at least 20lbs none of my nice clothes fit me, not even close b) my skin looks horrrrrible, i am breaking out like crazy and its never been this bad til maybe the past year or less and i try to cover it up but i still look like shit c) people are mean to me and i let it get to me, even though i shouldnt d) havent been sleeping well and that always makes me crankier and miss workouts which makes it even worse e) fighting with parents (i guessed this caused me to fall moreso into my rut when i had a fight with my dad the other day) f) pms? maybe, hopefully, as some kind of explanation for my madness 

i guess those are my main reasons..

i took the condensed milk and spread it over the cinn-raisin bagel, yum!

tio, the problem is i share a room with my sis, not much i can do about that, but i knoooow i need to love myself but that is so much easier said that done! i mean how exactly does one change their mind just like that? HOW? this is what i need work on most but i need a little more guidance as to how to go about doing this! i know how to work out i know what im supposed to eat but i dont know how to love myself 

i am not sure if thats what triggered it, quite possibly velvet, cuz sugar makes you want MORE sugar.  i was feeling depressed and tired and i didnt even want to sit at my computer i was watching tv, thats how lazy i felt (i almost never watch tv)

luckily for me, i got off my ass, took a shower took care of some stuff, and went to the gym, did 1 hr 10min cardio 

m3 1/4c oats, 1/2 banana, sf syr, tuna, salad, a bit of lf french 

im back on track already, yay for me...
should have a derm appt soon but cant make one til i know when i can get blood work and results back, i hope i can get on accutane soon but i am kinda scared of the possible side effects


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

> im back on track already, yay for me...



:bounce: ups and downs make us stronger!  

hun, you are a BEAUTIFUL SMART woman!! I totally agree that learning to love YOU is essential!  we luvs ya for who you are!! stay positive and remember how wonderful you are!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 8, 2004)

Nena, I'll help guide you toward loving yourself. It's not the easiest thing to do as I also have had to learn to do the same.
I also think that there are a lot of really good people here, who's imput you'll love to hear and who are willing to help out too...

Many hugs.....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 8, 2004)

Viv.. I can bet you there is literally nobody on this site who hasn't or doesn't look in the mirror and think YUCK!!  It's human nature to want what we don't have.
I think you are totally normally for a young woman, you are a baby, when you get a bit older you will realize how beautiful you are.  We can keep telling you but you don't believe us.  That is also normal.  

I have always hated my body, but ya know what, I think I have finally learned to accept myself, I am stuck in this bod forever and I will do the best I can with it.  No other choice really.   

Please realize that you are just going through a tough time now.  You are so gorgeous and sweet and modest we all love you to death.  GOD with your looks you should be conceited!!  BUT you are not, thankfully.

Go to the skin doctor, get some sleep, relax and live your life.  You are so young and have so much adventure and good times ahead of you!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 8, 2004)

jen its just hard for me to love myself when i hate what i see in the mirror! hate how my body feels! hate how i cant even go shopping anymore bc nothing looks good

tio please help if u can, that is my biggest issue and im sure that many others here are dealing with it as well

sapphire im sorry beautiful but every time u say that i just cant take u seriously bc u have my ideal perfect body and i cant believe u hate it! i know its a tough time and honestly for me depression comes and goes but i just want it to go and not come back!!!! 

m4 roast chicken, salad w lf french, 1.5 fried flower meatball thingies (wouldnt even know how to explain this---dont usually eat them but they smelled good this time)
light frap, coffee w skim

overall the day turned out ok i think


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 8, 2004)

ugh, still depressed about the usual plus some additional stuff id rather not talk about

wondering if i have a hormone imbalance

ate a lot of lc cereal, and a handful of frosted flakes, and no i dont fuckin feel any better so why did i, i dunno


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> luckily for me, i got off my ass, took a shower took care of some stuff, and went to the gym, did 1 hr 10min cardio
> 
> m3 1/4c oats, 1/2 banana, sf syr, tuna, salad, a bit of lf french
> 
> im back on track already, yay for me...



        Way to go Viv!!  That's the way to pick yourself up...you go girl!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> jen its just hard for me to love myself when i hate what i see in the mirror! hate how my body feels! hate how i cant even go shopping anymore bc nothing looks good
> 
> tio please help if u can, that is my biggest issue and im sure that many others here are dealing with it as well
> 
> ...



I am soooooo FAR from perfect .. but thanks.   

I understand being depressed.. I really do, just keep your chin up and know that you have lots of people who care about you and want you to be happy!
Is there anything I can do to help you????


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 9, 2004)

thanks velvet, if u read later on, i had a bunch of lc cereal and some regular, but overall i didnt do as much damage as i couldve, lol

sapphy- make me look like you!!!! 

m1 3/4c oats sf syr lc yogurt
m2 roast chicken on 2 slices lt mg bread, 1.5c lc skim w sf syr, a few choc chips (finish off the bag so theres none around lol)
m3 apple, coffee w milk (i know no protein, tryin to normalize my life here)
m4 1/2c oats w sf syr, 1 pork souvlaki, "fat dandelions" 
m5

so far doin good, yay


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> jen its just hard for me to love myself when i hate what i see in the mirror! hate how my body feels! hate how i cant even go shopping anymore bc nothing looks good
> 
> tio please help if u can, that is my biggest issue and im sure that many others here are dealing with it as well
> 
> ...


Hi kid, I will promise to try my best once we get out of this hurricane trifecta that we are going thru now....I'll be by later when I have a little more time.
I know I don't know you much, other than by reading, but do remember that you are loved here a lot.  Everyone here loves you and wants you to feel for yourself exactly what we feel for you.  Ask anyone here, you'll see....
I'll elaborate later......Many hugs.....Tio Tony


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 9, 2004)

thanks tio, im sorry ive not been in ur journal much, im not really up for too much posting right now, ive been making myself post here


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> thanks tio, im sorry ive not been in ur journal much, im not really up for too much posting right now, ive been making myself post here


Don't worry kid. I know you are down at this moment. I understand. 
The first tidbit that I am going to give you is this. If you really want to love yourself, you have to begin by accepting the fact that you are not perfect. Nobody is perfect. You don't like your body, you don't like your face, you don't like your eating habits, etc. You are nitpicking nena. You need to look at the bright side of you. The side that your friends see and the side that you show us here. You know the one that makes us love you lots. The one that makes us hurt when you hurt. The one that makes us happy when you succeed. You are not too far off in that loving uncle thing. I have gotten attached to you because you are kind and nice. I am not going to talk about looks because as an uncle, that would put me in jail. However, if you look anything like your pictures and I was younger (and thinner, and lived in Jersey, and....) and not your adopted uncle, I have to tell you, I would have tried to ask you out, etc. Why? Because I think you are attractive, sexy, pretty and a smile that can stop traffic.  Would I have been turned down?  Absolutely, I know my limitations (my voodoo only worked on one beautiful woman, that's it).
I'll give you something else. Go over to your gallery and take a look at the picture in which you are sitting with your little sister and you are smiling. That picture shows that you have a spark about you. You like to, and know how to have fun and be happy. Don't take your eyes off that picture. Don't look at the mirror. Just stay with me here. Look at your eyes and tell me what you see...YOU ARE HAPPY!!!!
How do I know? babe, the grin sometimes may be fake, but the eyes never, ever lie....Don't you feel good when you look back to that moment in time? Try revisiting it.
On another front, if people tell you this or that, laugh. People expect you to cry and crack now that they saw they can get to you. If you laugh at them after STUPID-ASS comments, they may not be as inclined to do it again. If they do, then let your Greek temper out. Don't keep it in. You'll feel so much better.....How do I know that? About laughing? Dear, I have been fat for the better part of 12 years. People laugh at you when you look like me. I had someone here call me a whale in my gallery (which Pepper kindly erased). Did it bother me? Absolutely, for a split second, then I came back with a funny comment of my own and it made it better for me. Not a comeback, in fact I remember it: Lankster said: "Someone save that poor kid, that whale is going to eat it", or something like that. All I said was: "don't worry, my kid is safe, I already ate the whale", or something like that. That made me laugh and feel better at the same time.....

Just a few ideas to help you out a little...
Sorry for the long post, but I felt compelled to do it now.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Viv.. I can bet you there is literally nobody on this site who hasn't or doesn't look in the mirror and think YUCK!!  It's human nature to want what we don't have.
> I think you are totally normally for a young woman, you are a baby, when you get a bit older you will realize how beautiful you are.  We can keep telling you but you don't believe us.  That is also normal.
> 
> I have always hated my body, but ya know what, I think I have finally learned to accept myself, I am stuck in this bod forever and I will do the best I can with it.  No other choice really.
> ...



Wow Sapphire you so totally nailed it with this post.
I know that you can't believe it Greeky but everything that Sapphire says is so true!
It's only now that I am in my 30's that I have some clarity and perspective... I spent many years in my 20's beating myself up emotionally that I wasn't good enough, it can reek havoc with your mind!
You are a beautiful young woman with so much to offer... I wish you could see it as clearly as we all can.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 9, 2004)

I guess there is truth to the expression with age comes wisdom.   
or at least ACCEPTANCE!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I guess there is truth to the expression with age comes wisdom.
> or at least ACCEPTANCE!


Yeah, tell me about it


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 9, 2004)

TIO and brit, i cant read your posts right now because i am late to meet my friend.. but i just wanted to post that i went to the gym! (promise ill read them later and respond!)

did back and 1 hr cardio, altho my back workout didnt feel taxing enough, i mighta did the dead's wrong damnit! 

also: got my visit from aunt flo a whole week early, but i am SO relieved, it explains some of my extreme moodiness and crying! plus that means some water weight should be going soon, yay!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 10, 2004)

Tio, you are wonderful!   I guess I do have a spark, right now it's just running a little dim and I need to get it goin again.  I get attached to people who care about me and I care about, I like bein called nena too  

For a while, after my worst period of depression, I developed this razor sharp wit, I mean it was ridiculous.  I had comeback after comeback after comeback.  I alienated some people that way, but humor has been one of my ways to stay sane and lately I haven't been relying on it nearly as much as I used to.  I'll admit my wit isnt what it was and I attribute that to not needing it as much, but I definately need to stop boiling inside when somebody hurts me and just let it out!  That's why I crack and it sucks when I am at work and I can not stop crying for an hour! That was such a bad day.  But I am feeling better now and you are my favorite uncle 

Brit and Saph, again I have trouble believing two knockouts with awesome bodies can have had self esteem problems, but I guess we all do to some extent and the truth is I WONT get the body I want til I STOP beating myself up! Thanks for the insights ladies 

Add to last night's meals
m5 egg beaters w mushrooms (AND NO TOAST W JELLY  ) coffee w milk
m6 more coffee w milk, lc protein bar (starving at 4 in the morning)

Last night me and one of my best friend's went out for coffee (to four separate places  so we could talk.  And she lectured me on how good I have it and I don't even know it.  She made a lot of sense and it was really helpful.  I can't say I'll be a different person overnight, but some of the stuff was really making sense.  She's right, I do have it good.  Weight and skin problems are temporary.  My loving family, college education, good looks   and great friends are not.  And I am thankful.  Oh and I am thankful for my toes.  I was up so late after we had coffee 3 times we just sat on her driveway and I was very much enjoying wiggling my toes.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Brit and Saph, again I have trouble believing two knockouts with awesome bodies can have had self esteem problems, but I guess we all do to some extent and the truth is I WONT get the body I want til I STOP beating myself up! Thanks for the insights ladies



You nailed it with the comment about not getting the body you want until you stop beating yourself up... that's so true.
Thanks for the 'awesome body' comments... I'd be willing to dig out my 'fat bastard' pics from a little over a year ago to share with you if it will make you feel any better... I made a huge difference in 7 weeks of die hard training once I finally believed that I could do anything I put my mind to and put my focus where it needed to be.
Remember you too ARE a knockout!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You nailed it with the comment about not getting the body you want until you stop beating yourself up... that's so true.



As the ladies said ... 



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Thanks for the 'awesome body' comments... I'd be willing to dig out my 'fat bastard' pics from a little over a year ago to share with you if it will make you feel any better... I made a huge difference in 7 weeks of die hard training once I finally believed that I could do anything I put my mind to and put my focus where it needed to be.



and that's really all it takes ... the gumption to go hard for a couple of months.  You have the motivation miss Greekie 


			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Remember you too ARE a knockout!!!



I said that the first day I saw her ... IMs Greek Goddess.


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2004)

Glad you are starting to feel better hon. I know you can pull through this.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> As the ladies said ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DEFINITELY Greek Goddess!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 10, 2004)

hey hot stuff! 

I like the direction this journal is going


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Tio, you are wonderful!  I guess I do have a spark, right now it's just running a little dim and I need to get it goin again. I get attached to people who care about me and I care about, I like bein called nena too
> 
> For a while, after my worst period of depression, I developed this razor sharp wit, I mean it was ridiculous. I had comeback after comeback after comeback. I alienated some people that way, but humor has been one of my ways to stay sane and lately I haven't been relying on it nearly as much as I used to. I'll admit my wit isnt what it was and I attribute that to not needing it as much, but I definately need to stop boiling inside when somebody hurts me and just let it out! That's why I crack and it sucks when I am at work and I can not stop crying for an hour! That was such a bad day. But I am feeling better now and you are my favorite uncle


I am honored to be considered your favorite uncle. Truly honored


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You nailed it with the comment about not getting the body you want until you stop beating yourself up... that's so true.
> Thanks for the 'awesome body' comments... I'd be willing to dig out my 'fat bastard' pics from a little over a year ago to share with you if it will make you feel any better... I made a huge difference in 7 weeks of die hard training once I finally believed that I could do anything I put my mind to and put my focus where it needed to be.
> Remember you too ARE a knockout!!!


Aaah....er....you are not Fat Bastard. I am Fat Bastard....check out my first journal....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Brit and Saph, again I have trouble believing two knockouts with awesome bodies can have had self esteem problems, but I guess we all do to some extent and the truth is I WONT get the body I want til I STOP beating myself up! Thanks for the insights ladies


Ah, excuse me, two knockouts? TWO? Did you not see my sexy toppless picture in my gallery


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 10, 2004)

Britchick, It would be awesome of you if you would share those pics, because transformations are always inspiring to people like me who have never been in shape, but ONLY if you feel comfortable doing so.  

NT, not sure I can do much in two months, fat loss has always been slow, but I can try! BTW, ty for calling me a goddess 

Thanks Jilly! Your support is always appreciated! See meals below 

TY Sapphy..what ethnicity are you? You are "fill in the blank" goddess! 

Thanks Jenny!!!! 

Tio I meant it too, I am not close with ANY of my real uncles!  And I'm sorry but your kids are the knockouts.. I went to look at my gorgeous nephew and niece before to make myself smile.. and it worked! (Of course  )

I have a big smile on my face even tho I am mad at my mom right now.  I stormed off to the gym and did 1 hr cardio.   I did two 5 min stints on the stairwell- thats HARD!

m1 3/4c oats sf syr lc yogurt a liiittle cereal
m2 ~2oz ham~1oz pork, apple, coffee w lc skim sf jello (ty to jilly) I mixed lemon and strawberry mmm strawberry lemonade!
m3 1/2c oats w straws, 1.5c lc skim w straws blended w ice into a smoothie! (gonna make some extra, pour into cups n freeze for treats) 
m4 2 lc granola bars
m5 ~2oz pork, broiled fish, dandelions, 4 straws

I cant wait, I dont have to work tomorrow so I finally get to go out DANCING!!!   First time in a while, at least a month!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> NT, not sure I can do much in two months, fat loss has always been slow, but I can try! BTW, ty for calling me a goddess



trying is all anyone can ask of you.  You know the formula ... what you put in is what you get out.  I'm not saying you'll have similar results ... but I guarantee that if you were to put 2 months of solid work and diet in, you'd see results.


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2004)

Im with Nt...Nt you always have great advice!

I can already see you are happier! Have fun dancing, Im staying home tonight, as usual.  

Im gonna make some sf jello when i get home at 5:30.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 11, 2004)

I know..some results is better than no results!

Jilly, I was happier and then I had another big fight with my dad so I was really upset, but I am ok today and trying to thicken up my skin cuz I am too sensitive.

Add to yesterday: forgot the slice of mg bread at dinner, also had coffee w cream and 3 drinks while i was out, boy was i tipsy! good thing my friend tony kept this one guy away from me he was so creepy!

today:
m1 1/2c oats sf syr, lc yogurt w handful F1 few bites choc chip pancake
m2 2 slices mg toast ham, 1 egg, whites, apple, 4 straws
m3
m4
m5


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2004)

Who makes all these choc chip pancakes? Are they made from scratch?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes, my mom and sister make them about 1-2x a week, they use pancake mix so its not exactly from scratch, but I find if I allow myself to have a few bites, I dont end up devouring the whole thing in the middle of the night


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey sunshine!!! I rarely drink alcohol. What r ya doing today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 11, 2004)

Cleaning my house, then I'm not sure what I'm doing later, I might go to a greek festival with my family, or I may go out with friends, but I cant be out late, have to work tomorrow morning.  You? 

BTW, dunno about being sunshine.. but my cloud isnt as dark as usual the day after a fight with my dad.. Im trying!  Ok, hows this Im partly sunny


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2004)

Working till 4:30, going home and cooking chix, probabaly just stayin in as usual. Gotta get up at 6am tomorrow, to train before work


----------



## dalila (Sep 12, 2004)

hey greeky, 3 drinks and tipsy?? I thought the greeks drank Uzzo like it was water? LOL Glad you went out and had good time! I went dancing too on saturday!! Was doing Salsa till 4.00 in the morning!! Pretty good Cuban band and all.... I wish we had more weekends in a week! LOL


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 12, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> hey greeky, 3 drinks and tipsy?? I thought the greeks drank Uzzo like it was water? LOL Glad you went out and had good time! I went dancing too on saturday!! Was doing Salsa till 4.00 in the morning!! Pretty good Cuban band and all.... I wish we had more weekends in a week! LOL


Salsa Dalila?  I am Cuban and I'm not very good at it.  Figure that one out.  My wife loves dancing.  I just do it to make her happy.  In fact, she taught me how to dance salsa and merengue....Go figure....

Greeky, 3 drinks and out?  C'mon now, if you are my "sobrina" (niece in spanish), you have to have certain tolerance for drinks    
Listen your dad is a guy.  Us guys don't have a good sense of timing during aunt flo's visit.  We tend to piss ya'll off at the wrongest of times.  I have learned when my wife's, and as much as I hate to say it, my sister's and my mom's "time" is so that I stay the hell away....
Do you want to get your dad off your case fast?  Tell him is that time of the month has arrived and watch him squirm....   I am sure that if my daughter started telling me about that, I'd be squirming too.  When it comes to our daughters, we can just go without knowing that.....


----------



## dalila (Sep 12, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Salsa Dalila?  I am Cuban and I'm not very good at it.  Figure that one out.  My wife loves dancing.  I just do it to make her happy.  In fact, she taught me how to dance salsa and merengue....Go figure....
> 
> Greeky, 3 drinks and out?  C'mon now, if you are my "sobrina" (niece in spanish), you have to have certain tolerance for drinks
> Listen your dad is a guy.  Us guys don't have a good sense of timing during aunt flo's visit.  We tend to piss ya'll off at the wrongest of times.  I have learned when my wife's, and as much as I hate to say it, my sister's and my mom's "time" is so that I stay the hell away....
> Do you want to get your dad off your case fast?  Tell him is that time of the month has arrived and watch him squirm....   I am sure that if my daughter started telling me about that, I'd be squirming too.  When it comes to our daughters, we can just go without knowing that.....



Ok Tony so you're Cuban but don't like salsa and don't drinks coffee?!  LOL But I do understand you, lots of men just don't like dancing, regardless of their ethnicity. Greeky, that's my girl, thicken that skin, and just say, whatever!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 12, 2004)

jilly- you're such a trooper!!

dalila.. i can not hold my liquor.. i am silly after one drink most of the time, but i had two one right after the other and it really hit me, and then i had the third to prolong the effect 

tio i cant tell my dad that, hes probably gonna be like, so what? oh well... 

dont remember rest of yesterdays diet, i think it was 1 lc granola bar, 1/2c oats, a salad with chix and honey mustard, a ginger ale (out w none of my tummy stuff to feel better) coffee w milk 1 packet sugar (no subs) sf ff puddin w F1

went to a greek festival last night danced a bit, had fun except for somebody pissing me off and getting upset seein my gorgeous perfect cousin 

today.. i woke up at 9, which is when i was supposed to be at work by! got there by 930 lol 

m1 2 lc granola bars 
m2 coffee w milk, mints
m3 half chix salad w dressing on side
m4 3/4c oats w sf syr, straws, sf ff pudding w F1
m5 apple, light frap, coffee w milk
m6 chicken, salad, lite dressing, a lil broccoli, 1/2 lc yogurt
m7 lc granola bar, tons F1 w some lc milk, lots straws and blues, lc juice (this meal shouldve never happened!)

i jumped on the F1 bandwagon..and eating it like its goin out of style! been mixing it with sf ff pudding for a snack/treat thats filling.. but prob eating way too much of it.. i dunno how bad that is considering its mostly fiber but i easily eat 3-4 handfuls at a time.. is that ok lol


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2004)

YAAAAAAAAAA F1!! Dont eat too much cause I guarantee it will upset your tummy.   I usually dont eat more than 1C a day. Trust me, a too much F1 tummyache is a bad one.

Try my F1 pancakes, I sware you will fall in love them.


----------



## Novo (Sep 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Try my F1 pancakes, I sware you will fall in love them


I second that, you've GOT to try them   

They're currently my fave food and it's a struggle not to have them every meal! I'm VERY grateful to Jill for the idea


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> I second that, you've GOT to try them
> 
> They're currently my fave food and it's a struggle not to have them every meal! I'm VERY grateful to Jill for the idea



Make sure to leave them a little raw and gooey in the middle.  Its easy to dry em out, then they taste like cardboard.


----------



## Novo (Sep 12, 2004)

Yuppers - gooey is good (and plenty of baking soda, I get 'em kind of frothy ... and melty blueberries ... and ... OK, I'll hush now!)


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 12, 2004)

guess who has a tummyache?  

if its the recipe i found, its 1/2c F1, 2 ew, blues and 1 scoop vanilla protein, but i dont have any vanilla protein powder.. altho i do miss my oaties and ew pancakes and i just bought cottage cheese again to see if i can stomach it now, altho i never used it in pancakes.  if i am not lazy tomorrow ill try something


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2004)

He he just for you
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=751956#post751956


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 12, 2004)

thanks jilly..but can i make them without protein powder??

btw.. ate too much again today


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Britchick, It would be awesome of you if you would share those pics, because transformations are always inspiring to people like me who have never been in shape, but ONLY if you feel comfortable doing so.
> 
> NT, not sure I can do much in two months, fat loss has always been slow, but I can try! BTW, ty for calling me a goddess
> 
> ...




Hi GBC aka the greek goddess!    
I am half italian, half irish.  Ahhh.. no wonder why I like to drink!    J/K, ahh no I am not.  I love wine, red only.   

If it makes you feel better, I have been eating terribly the last few days.. oh well.  I will try to eat better this week. 

How was your weekend?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

Good morning sweets!  Glad to see you got out and had some fun dancing!!!  What's on the agenda today?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> thanks jilly..but can i make them without protein powder??
> 
> btw.. ate too much again today


Hi nena,

My first thought to that would be "SO?".
Ok, so you ate too much.  You don't think about yesterday and kick ass today.  Get back on the horse, and you do that as many times as you have to do it  
I'll be checking on you later.  Gotta get  back to work..


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 13, 2004)

my weekend was ok sapphy, but overall not as much dancing as id like!

velvet, today.. i SHOULD look for jobs since a possible one has not been calling me back even tho they wanted to set up an interview 

tio ADD to yesterday a few slices ham and a bowl of broccoli.. i hate when I am hungry and it doesnt go away! i am taking in way too many calories on a day to day basis tho and i am going to gain weight or if nothing else not lose any weight which is just as bad!

m1 oats, ews, sf syr lc juice, straws
m2 lc milk F1 cottage cheese apple
m3 tons of choc lc milk and F1, a bit of popcorn

workout: legs, 20min cardio

m4 salad w lite dr, pork chops, light frap


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok. If you are concerned about cals, I suggest counting them *JUST* for a couple days on fitday. I know you hate to but this is the only way we will be able to see if your cals are too high. Please?  

I like that cute guy in my journal. Put more. Oh, and thanks for keeping my old journal updated for VE. Gym today for ya?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> my weekend was ok sapphy, but overall not as much dancing as id like!
> 
> velvet, today.. i SHOULD look for jobs since a possible one has not been calling me back even tho they wanted to set up an interview
> 
> ...


Be happy that you at least can eat broccoli....I can't even see it in pictures...


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 13, 2004)

jilly i said my cals too high bc i know i was eating too much..i can usually tell when they r too high or not but i cant measure exact unless i weigh foods! congrats bout ur weight princess

gym : legs and 20min cardio.. squatted 85lbs yay, soon to be 100!

broccoli usually upsets my tummy but i was stiiillll hungry so i ate it!


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

Like mushrooms?


----------



## dalila (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi greeky, I am jealous you can squat!! I can't!! I mean not just that I am not allowed right now, I mean I CAN'T at all!! My bum pulls me backwards on the floor!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Like mushrooms?


I get mushrooms, dice them well, put a little bit of red wine on a pan, and render it down.  Add the diced mushrooms and add diced onions and finely diced red onions.  Cook them for a little while and you can pour it over a steak as a sauce.  I have used this before to make the beef wellington but instead of pate, I put this sauce on top, then wrap the steaks in pastry....


----------



## klmclean (Sep 13, 2004)

*Greek food*

Hi Greeky 

I'm new here, I just started a journal today as well, I was just wondering, obviously you're Greek, do you eat much Greek food?  I'm just wondering because my boyfreind is Greek and his mom is always sending over amazing homemade Greek food. Have you ever had dolmatas (grape leaves filled with rice and ground beef)? TO DIE FOR. They actually had them listed in fit day, they're around 388 cal for 1 cup, 30 grams of fat, 18 grams carbs and 13 grams protien. I going to try and make a lower cal/fat version and when I do I'll share the recipe with you if you'd like


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey Greeky!
I agree with Jill, count the cals for at least a couple of days. You don't even need to measure, just estimate, that's what I do. You know you want to get that weight off and for that to happen you need to figure out how much you're eating so you can adust it 
Sweety, I hate to see you depressed about your weight.. I know what it feels like, cause I've been there. There is a whole other life out there fo you where you like yourself, but only you yourself can take the steps towards it 
Not trying to be harsh, I just want to give you a kick in the booty  
Great job on going to the gym so much these days!! That's a great great thing


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

Good morning Greeky!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 14, 2004)

Good morning Sweetie!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Greeky!
> I agree with Jill, count the cals for at least a couple of days. You don't even need to measure, just estimate, that's what I do. You know you want to get that weight off and for that to happen you need to figure out how much you're eating so you can adust it
> Sweety, I hate to see you depressed about your weight.. I know what it feels like, cause I've been there. There is a whole other life out there fo you where you like yourself, but only you yourself can take the steps towards it
> Not trying to be harsh, I just want to give you a kick in the booty
> Great job on going to the gym so much these days!! That's a great great thing


Great post Jenny. Have a super day!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 14, 2004)

funny you guys mentionned mushrooms...see todays diet!

m1: 1/2c oats, lc yogurt, handful F1
m2: eggbeaters w mushrooms, ketchup, coffee w milk
m3: chicken soup, mints, couple bites mousse pie
m4: chicken salad dressing on side
m5: same as m4
m6: protein bar, coffee w milk

dalila, that sounds funny 

klmclean welcome to IM! this is a great place to be  

jenny, a lot of days i do estimate, actually, i use rough estimates
btw thanks..no gym today i havent been home all day!!!

tio those mush's sound yum..jilly how do u make yours?

good night ladies and gentlemen, busy day tomorrow IF i do everything thats planned, if not oh well!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 14, 2004)

btw tummy startin to look better *I THINK/HOPE*


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAA Greeky!!! Back on track!   

You can do this, we ALL know it!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

Jills right!  You CAN do this!!!!!

Good morning


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

Good morning Hon..did you get lots of sleep?


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

Where you been lately chickie??? i miss you around here. Hope you day is going great!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 15, 2004)

I wasnt so on track today 

I slept okay,, but Im sorry I wasnt home all day!

Morning: blood work to see if Im anemic and to check my kidney b4 i start accutane..cant wait!
Was hungry from fasting breaky was eh cuz i was too hungry and then i was on the road for m2 and m3 so those sucked too cuz i went for an interview (hope they call me back) and met up with an old friend for coffee (he looks good too, n he kissed me   ) went to work. then came home, went out to get coffee and then ate too much stuff! work was actually fun as hell today, this one waitress was stationned up by me and we spent the whole shift makin fun of the other (very hot) host yummm! he has the best ass! 

m1 mg bagel from dd w lite cream cheese coffee w milk f1 and lc milk when i got home
m2 another bagel (cinn raison) on way to interview
m3 banana and coffee w h/h after interview
m4 chicken salad dress/side
m5 same
m6 light frap, deli turkey, rest of m5's salad, a bit of f1 (all out  ) 2 straws

 

no workout.. i wasnt home at all! tomorrow..


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 15, 2004)

forgot the mints


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> funny you guys mentionned mushrooms...see todays diet!
> 
> m1: 1/2c oats, lc yogurt, handful F1
> m2: eggbeaters w mushrooms, ketchup, coffee w milk
> ...



Wow ... those meals look a thousand times better than what you normally eat ... great job.  Now, duplicate this day over and over ... mix in some gym work and you'll be well on your way.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 16, 2004)

LoL, thanks NT, I literally left my house at 5:30 am, and came home only for an hour at 5pm, left again came back 1am.  Today, I get to work out


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)

Well ... whatever you did it worked for you.  Gym today ... good for you!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 16, 2004)

Yesterday was a busy day too, I couldnt workout in the morning cuz I was fasting for bloodwork-didn't want to pass out from not eating then working out then getting blood drawn!  then went home changed for interview, and went to work from there (I changed in wawa  ) and got home around 10pm.. 

BUT TODAY-- no work! I may go visit this one company to get my dad to shut up even though I dont want to work there.. And then I am free


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm happy  

m1 a bit over 1/2 c oats, lc yogurt, lc milk 
m2
m3
m4
m5


----------



## BritChick (Sep 16, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'm happy



Hey greeky   , glad to hear you are feeling good!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks honey!


----------



## klmclean (Sep 16, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Greeky
> 
> I'm new here, I just started a journal today as well, I was just wondering, obviously you're Greek, do you eat much Greek food? I'm just wondering because my boyfreind is Greek and his mom is always sending over amazing homemade Greek food. Have you ever had dolmatas (grape leaves filled with rice and ground beef)? TO DIE FOR. They actually had them listed in fit day, they're around 388 cal for 1 cup, 30 grams of fat, 18 grams carbs and 13 grams protien. I going to try and make a lower cal/fat version and when I do I'll share the recipe with you if you'd like


I made a low fat version of dolmatas, are you interested?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 16, 2004)

feel free to share, ill tell my mom the recipe even tho i dont really eat them


----------



## klmclean (Sep 16, 2004)

I'll e-mail you the receipe, they're certainly not as good as the "real thing", but they'll sure do when you're dieting


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 16, 2004)

another bad food day, grrr.

m1 a bit over 1/2 c oats, lc yogurt, lc milk 
m2 turkey on 2 slices mg toast, apple, straws, light frap
m3 f1 w lc milk. ff fro-yo 

1 hr cardio

m4 chicken, spinach, f1 w lc milk
m5 more lc milk, more fro-yo, grapes

not binging, but not clean either, grrr @ me.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

No no.. grr at me baby. 

I read this daily just so you know.  Have you started the acutane yet?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 16, 2004)

yay i have followers 

nope.. i just got blood drawn yesterday, get my results soon, hopefully get to the derm next week, and then we'll see. roche has a free program, so i will ask about that, if not ill get him to prescribe generic.. cant wait 

when my skin looks nice it brings out my eyes so much more!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 16, 2004)

i kinda am curious about purchasing accutane online or something but i dont think my parents would be down for that EVEN if i saved money, i mean you never know


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

Its a harsh drug.. be careful.  Would you know the dose to take?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 16, 2004)

Man, I know people who've taken Accutane. It literally dries out your entire body.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 16, 2004)

it IS really harsh stuff to say the least, do you have any other options before resorting to the accutane greeky? I would really try and exhaust all other options before I ran the accutane. You don't really look like you need it either, but I guess you would know better than I would. I just had a bad experience with it personally so I thought i'd throw my two cents in there. good luck with it V


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 16, 2004)

whatever the doc prescribes premiwemi

yeah aggie, ive been reading.. i hope i will be able to wear my contacts and lift while on it

gr81, ive tried a bunch of creams and antibiotics, and my skin is currently worse than its ever been, im almost 22 and this shit should be GONE by now, its frustrating and embarrassing, I dont want to waste any more time on stuff that might (read: probably wont) work

i dunno, hopefully it wont be bad for me..


----------



## klmclean (Sep 16, 2004)

I took accutane five years ago and my skin was awesome for two years and then the acne came back. Be very, very careful with this drug and please don't buy it online. You are supposed to get your bloodwork done every 2-3 weeks to make sure it is not damaging your liver and kidneys. When I took it I was extremely tired, bad vision, VERY CRANKY, your lips get severely chapped and there's a whole host of other side effects. You will probably find it very difficult to work out due to the tiredness, I could barely make it through the day. I did stick it out for the 4 months and I don't regret doing it because my skin was really effecting my self-esteem, even though everyone told me I didn't need it. But keep in mind it's not a lifetime cure, that's what I was told and that's why I suffered through it and two years later my skin was right back to the way it was. If it was a permanent cure, I'd say go for it, but it's not. The doc says sometimes people need to go on two courses of it to be "cured" , but my girlfreind did the second course and guess what, her acne is back as well. It effects everyone different. Two of my closest friends went on it at the same time, one had no side effects and the other one had worse ones than me. Think long and hard about it. Oh, yes another tip, I don't know if you get your eyebrows waxed or anyplace else, but if you do go on it DON'T WAX, your skin will come right off with the wax, I found out the hard way . Anyways, if you would like more info PM me and I'll answer any other questions I can regarding accutane. Take care


----------



## gr81 (Sep 17, 2004)

> gr81, ive tried a bunch of creams and antibiotics, and my skin is currently worse than its ever been, im almost 22 and this shit should be GONE by now, its frustrating and embarrassing, I dont want to waste any more time on stuff that might (read: probably wont) work



I totally understand where you are coming from, Believe me!! I have dealt with some shit so I can defn relate. can I reccommend something thou, I don't know if you tried or what but I started tanning and it was the best thing I ever did for my skin, I swear to god. I have been on smaller prescriptions, I have tried otc things, I have been on accutane as well and none of them cleared up my skin and more than just going tanning a few times a week. it sounds silly but I know others that can back me up, I think just the fact that it dries your skin out or something along those lines. plus you get the benefits of being tan and all that.. just my two cents anyways. good luck with whatever ya do babe, and dont' worry we all still think your a hotty. try not to let it get you down too much


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2004)

I find that when my diet is bad my skin is bad. I know you've been through a lot sweety and have had some issues with binging. Maybe that has something to do with it. Do you usually notice any differences when your eating is really clean?


----------



## Jill (Sep 17, 2004)

Re: Your diet. Do me and Nt need to whoop your ass??


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 17, 2004)

klmclean: im willing to deal with the dryness, the other stuff i dunno.. 

thanks gr81, i actually used to tan every other day and my face was breaking out then too unfortunately

jenny, even when i ate perfectly i had bad skin

the one thing i know about accutane is that even if it comes back, chances are itll be easier to treat/more responsive to normal treatments than before.. right now nothing works! GRR! it sucks, i dont even want to meet guys cuz i am so self conscious about my face i dont want anyone to look at me

no jilly, i know what im doing wrong.  the truth is i DONT want to be superstrict.. you and i both know that doesnt work for me..but i need to be stricter than i am right now

today 
m1 1/2c oats lc yogurt w handful F1 and blues, few bites choc chip pancakes
m2 chicken salad, ceaser drs/side 
m3 1/2c oats, some froyo, F1 w lc milk, straws

chest tris 45 min cardio

m4 1/2c oats, roast chicken, salad w ff dressing
m5 lc milk


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2004)

Have you ever tried Proactive?  I use it twice a day and I've been acne free.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried Proactive?  I use it twice a day and I've been acne free.




Oh yea! :duh:  I hear this is the best.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 17, 2004)

Jodi.. Proactiv made me break out sooooo bad!!!!! Irritated the hell out of my skin, and gave me an eye infection for which I had to go to the eye doctor cuz that stuff grainy wash stuff got in my eye, horrible! I hated it, it didn't work for me at all.  I WISH!

This journal will soon be renamed Greeky's Acne Journal LMAO


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 17, 2004)

overall todays diet was good except for the fat free frozen yogurt.. shit is only 100cals per half cup and it tastes soooo good.  can i keep it if i only eat 1/2 cup per day? is that a stupid question? i dunno.. oh yeah choc chip pancakes r bad too but i barely have like two bites, seriously.. i used to attack them in the middle of the night and eat a whole one! 

workouts r def improved.. lifting more, doing more cardio.. i have just started using the tv's to watch will and grace and friends while doing cardio.. it helps soooo much, but i start cracking up and people give me weird looks 

tummy still seems to be somewhat improving, dont wanna jinx myself but i need to reassure myself every step of the way so i dont freak out that im not losing and start eating.. however i dont wanna get on scale cuz im afraid itll tell me im the same weight which wouldnt make me feel any better.  ill wait a lil while i guess even tho i am curious to see if i lost a lb or two

went on a date, kinda.  the guy from the other day that i hadnt seen in two years.  he was really into my arms.. hes like uve obviously been working out  i refused to flex tho LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

Aww look, my GBC is happy   You make me smile when your happy


----------



## Jill (Sep 18, 2004)

If i were you Id get rid of the froz yog. Maybe once a week, thats all Id recommend.

1800 Clas seem like a good starting point. Are you drinking enough water? The more you drink the less water weight you will hold.

Also I notice you eat a tonne of dairy. Frozen yog, lc yogurt, lc milk, occasional icecream. How does that make your tummy feel? All this dairy could be causing 'bloating' too.

When i do cardio at the gym I watch Tv, listen to my Cd's AND read mags. Im a good multi-tasker! Anything to make the time go by quicker!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm with Jill on the dairy....it may cause your acne problem as well. 

I'm glad you're starting to exercise more and keeping a clean diet.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 18, 2004)

i know right! overall feeling better these days, im getting back to my old self again  

jilly, i thought so too.. need to have enough food to never binge! then i am ok

dairy USED to give me major problems.. I did avoid it for a few months and my skin did not clear up.  I had lactose intolerance symptoms, after a while I started using like two lactaid ultras every time I had something dairy or it would make me sick.. but now I am fine! It might be causing a little bloating, but nothing like it used to.  also a lot of my dairy is low-carb stuff, which means less lactose in it

realistically, why couldnt i have 1/2c of fat free frozen yogurt per day?  is a 700calorie cheat at the end of the week really all that much better than a daily 100 calorie cheat? btw how many calories should a weekly cheat be for someone like me? maybe I can find that # and break it up throughout the week and not eat anything bad once I am at my cheat calorie limit for the week.. that sounds like it might work a ton better than waiting a whole week.. i can never wait a week!

I do all those things too when I do cardio, wish I had some people to talk to tho! 

m1 1/2c oats, lc yogurt, handful F1
m2 boiled chix, salad w ff dressing, straws
m3 coffee w lc choc milk omg yummy

45 min cardio
m4 1/2c oats boiled chix salad ff dressing straws
m5 lc milk

may or may not work out today, depending if i feel like it in the next couple hours.  hate that my gym closes at 6 both sat and sun, cuz 6pm is when i usually feel like working out!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 18, 2004)

btw, weight is down a few lbs, 4-5lbs, probably mostly water but hey im not complaining! 3-4lbs away from the top of my "normal" range but still far from my "semi happy" range.

slow but steady wins the race lol


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 18, 2004)

Congratulations on the weight loss! Slowly but surely you'll get there!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks diana!

ALMOST skipped the gym today, made myself go at the last minute (it was almost 5) and went in planning to only do 30mins cardio.. ended up doing 45! Love when that happens, glad I didn't skip!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 18, 2004)

You're welcome. 

I'm so glad you made it to the gym, as it is ALWAYS rewarding at the end. You feel so much better as well. Now that's the spirit -- doing more cardio!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 18, 2004)

I am so happy.  I was telling my dad about the companies I interviewed with, looking for a job, and now he FINALLY believes me that I am actually looking.  He's like "I can't say anything now" FINALLY.  He was being really mean about it for a while, it was making me miserable.  I was literally jumping for joy.  Extra cardio 

I am ACTUALLY going dancing tonight.  I thought I was going to last week but it turned out not to be that kind of place.  It's been so long, and few things make me happier than dancing.  I am so excited at how things are improving.  Now all I need is to FIND a job and everything will be in place.  I hope the marketing associate job calls me, that's what I want to do.. SO sick of the diner and all the jerks in it!!!!

I was going to eat the fat free frozen yogurt today only to discover it was already finished.. Oh well, all the better!

I went tanning today as well, first time in like over a month.. SOOO relaxing!

AHHHH!!!! It feels so good to be happy, how I missed it!  Getting excited over the little things, and semi-getting along with the parents! YEAH!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey greeky... it's so awesome to hear you so upbeat!   
It perked me right up.   
Good luck with the job hunting, I hope you get the job you want... you deserve it!
Hope you have a great time tonight!   
(Wow this dude looks like he's been taking dancing lessons from me!   )


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey Beautiful Sobrina,


I replied to your post in my journal and I left you a little message at the end.  I could write it here again (cut and paste), but I figured I left it there so that you know how much it meant for me to post it....

Love ya.....


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> AHHHH!!!! It feels so good to be happy, how I missed it!  Getting excited over the little things, and semi-getting along with the parents! YEAH!



   
I want to see more of this


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 19, 2004)

britchick..thats better than some people's dancing. 

Tony, you are a total sweetheart.  Im glad you're not mad at me for being MIA from everyone else's journal including yours lately.  

TY Jenny.  I love when you come and leave little positive notes when things start to get better for me,  you are an inspiration and I really want to look like you.. so I better work!!!!!! 

Ok so.. last night I ended up also having some more lc milk in coffee and 1 drink (vodka w club) and a coffee w milk and h/h to stay awake for drive home.

Truthfully, I got upset again last night,  I was out dancing and no guys approached me (please dont give me the intimidated bs) and both my friends got approached and I was left out.  

I shouldn't use stupid guys as a means of judging myself, but I do.  I mean, the cute girls always get approached.  I wish I was thin already. *sigh*


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 19, 2004)

Today: no workout, tired and gym closing soon.  Maybe I will go for a walk later.

m1: 1/2c oats lc yogurt a whole bunch of F1 mixed in with both
m2: wheat toast w lil butter a few mints (not as many as usual) coffee w milk
m3: cup of chicken soup no rice
m4: half chix salad w dress/side, coffee w h/h,
m5: 1/2c oats 1c lc milk, straws
m6: rest of chix salad, piece of steak, broccoli
m7: coffee w milk, a lot of F1 w lc milk

I ate a lot again today, but I had a long day overall and I tried to space out smaller meals even tho m6 was pretty big (well probably feeling so full from the broccoli)


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2004)

Dont be so negative.

You are way to hard on yourself damit. 

You've started to be more like the old greeky. Let her out already.  Be more positive. Please.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 19, 2004)

OK! I am over that, mostly.  I talked to my friend, I was also upset bc I felt ignored, and she apologized, and I am ok now.  Stupid things I get hung up on!

I was washing the dishes and alll these little bubbles came out.. a lot of them.. I love bubbles!!!! BTW anybody know a good brand of bubble bath that makes tons of bubbles, none I've tried really work and now I'm in the mood for a bubble bath 

My mom has this funny thing, she calls people darleyboom instead of darling.  "Darleyboom, darleyboom" 

My little cousin calls her dad Bisquweech.  Kinda like Bisquick, I guess 

Sorry, just tryin to amuse myself 

Oh.. I felt so bad, around 5pm my sister was buggin me to take her out for coffee, and I said ok.. well when I got up a little while later and went to my room to get ready, I ended up lying down and napping for two hours!  OOPS! lol


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2004)

Napping is fun. Im glad you are in a better mood now. Did you get coffee? I went for coffee with a friend today-got a non-fat latte, it was gross. (probably cause I added too much s&l) Only drank 1/2.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 19, 2004)

I had coffee with a friend I havent seen in a few months, was nice.  Came home and ate a lot of F1 with lc milk that is one of my favorites now!

I like skim latte's w splenda and some cocoa powder.. whats s&l?


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 19, 2004)

sweet 'n low I think


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 19, 2004)

Ohhh.. I hate sweet n low!!! It's nasty


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

Greeky and Jill, I think we're all crazy about our coffee  We should all go out and have coffee together   
I love making my own, buying a nice flavored roast, using my sf syrup and lc milk 

So Greeky, when you say a lot of F1, is it a reasonable amount? Cause if it isn't you better make it  
I love it how you're in a better and happier place now


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

I LOVE my coffee too Jenny!!  Can I have coffee with you guys too?    

Good morning GBC!!  How are you??  Nice weather this weekend huh?  IT'S COLD TODAY!!    I hate the cold!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

Whats on the agenda today chickie???

Im with Jenny, how much F1???? Will you be in trouble today? Have you been eating sf jello much lately?

I make my own coffee most of the time at home too. I have one of those 1 cup coffee machines. I usually buy a flavored coffee (bavarian dutch chocolate) is what I have right now. Then ff powdered creamer, and lotsa splenda. Way to much splenda.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Viv.....First of all, as an uncle I demand respect.  I don't want to be picturing my lil' niece in a bubble bath, I refuse......difusing mental picture.....not working....damn I am uncle perv....   


Good morning beautiful, I am so glad that your good mood has transferred to today.  I am very proud of your weight loss so far.  I know you'll do well.
Don't bother trying to beat my post to you in my journal.  The truth is, when I write like that I don't prepare it and think about what I am going to say.  I type as it comes out.  It so happens that I was very glad to see you were in very high spirits.  Now, for the bad news.  Dad's never get off your case...
Now the good news, you are looking good and are happy.  What could be better than that?
Everyone here wants nothing less than your happiness.  We want you smiling.  I want to see a new Greeky photo.  I want to see the pearly whites.  I want you to brighten mine and everyone else's day....
Now, back to the grind, I have to do my own catching up in journals....I'll come by later to check up on you...


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

Jenny I would love to go out and have coffee with you girls!!!! That would be so awesome!! Plus if we lived close together we could work out and not eat bad stuff together   What flavors coffee and sf syrup do you use? I should start making my own at home more often..it gets expensive!

I've been eating F1 like it's a free food  Seems to be having the opposite effect of what it had in the beginning tho   Last night I had TWO bowls of it, didn't measure it out.. damn that stuff is so good with lc chocolate milk!

Sapphy..depending on what part of NY you're in, we might be able to actually have coffee!  BTW, I HATE cold, but I like hiding under sweatshirts til my weight drops! Much better than worrying about bikinis on the beach (for me, not for you)

Jilly, today I have no plans except call to see if my bloodwork results are in and call to get a dermatologist appt.  I know I can't go out at night because I work at 6am tomorrow.  Maybe I will go shopping  

As for be in trouble..if you're referring to what I think, yeah and it sucks  LOL

What flavors do you like besides the dutch choc? All I have at home is french vanilla, once I tried vanilla almond it was sooo gross  Love almonds, hate almond flavored stuff!

TIO! Bad uncle!   Oh well, but I still don't know which brands of bubble bath to get!!!!

And, writing it as it comes out is totally fine and only how it should be! That's one of your great qualities is that you are very sweet but unintentionally so, it just comes naturally to you!   Im not ready to post new pics yet, but I will say my tummy is def starting to look a little better so yayyyyy for that!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

How far away do you live from Vegas?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

Well Vegas is near the west coast of the US, and I live allllll the way on the other side, on the east coast, in New Jersey.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

See?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey Viv   Looks like everything is going great for you!!     I love fiber one, it's really good mixed in cottage cheese and yogurt too   .  I know when my mom did Weight Watchers fiber one was actually considered a free food.  I figure it will fill you up before you eat too much anyhow but don't eat it before a hot date!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Fiber One rules except for the     
Hmm.... with yogurt sounds   !


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

Cute map. Yes you are pretty far away. I am pretty much directly north of Vegas. You should really come. I bet its only like a couple hundred $$$$ for you.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Ok, so I am uncle perv, I know, but I have to tell you that you are beautiful and you should always know that as a fact, and don't be surprised that your Cuban uncle has bad thoughts about his niece...(just kidding, after that shock to the system of being called uncle, I have given up all hope, besides Miriam would probably beat my ass if I started getting too frisky with ya' ladies...LOL)


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

wb ncgirl! LTNS! pretty new avi!!! nice to hear that WW calls it a free food cuz Ive been eating a LOT!! Went through a box in 4-5days!

sapphy it is soo good with yogurt  

Jilly, the more people i see from here are going the more upset I get that im not but I Really dont think I could..plus theres a lot of other things to pay for besides tickets and hotel and stuff and id feel lost going alone too.. what hotel r u stayin at and how much does it cost? how much do tickets to the show cost? etc etc?   

Tio..it's ok im not mad!  heck, i have a pic of my (fat)ass in my gallery!!

diet (what i can remember of it)
m1 1/2c oats like 3 bowls f1, lc milk
m2 ~5oz sirloin salad ff dressing
m3 lc yogurt w F1 and oaties mixed in
m4 1/2 oats, straws (eatin lots of these lately, also as if they were a free food) roast chix, salad w ff dressing, coffee w lc milk 1/2 slice mg bread
m5 grapes (they were on the table when i got home...)

no workout, i was so tired today i took another long nap even tho i had actually slept the night before  also feeling kinda sick, head feels full of water sometimes and tummy is blahhh


----------



## dalila (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi greeky, how are you sweets? Haven't stuck my nose in here for a while so I wanted to see how're you doing? Ever tried that cumin-ginger tea yet to get rid of the bloat? By the way I sure hope those "straws" in your diet are strawberries and not real straws???


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2004)

3 bowls of F1, your nuts!  Your gonna pay tomorrow! I havent eaten straws for a while, they are way too expensive here right now.

I am super bloated today to.  

The olympia thing-Steve won a travel voucher from work, so we dont have to pay for the hotel/filght. Tickets are expensive, but you dont have to go to all the shows, you could just go to one The prices vary depending on the show, and your seats.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> wb ncgirl! LTNS! pretty new avi!!! nice to hear that WW calls it a free food cuz Ive been eating a LOT!! Went through a box in 4-5days!
> 
> sapphy it is soo good with yogurt
> 
> ...


 
...and again with the mental picture.......STOP IT


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

dalila hi honey! im good..no i never tried the tea, but i actually always keep ginger altoids in my car, they seem to help! do u buy the ginger and cumin separate or as a tea or use the powdered stuff or what? 

 they are strawberries! altho real straws sounds like it could be a free food.. 

jilly u so lucky.  ill take a quick look at pricing, do u know the site for it? if i could get cheapass tix and hotel...... but arent the hotels and flights all booked already and/or expensive?? i mean a lot of people go to the O!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

tio..as i get fitter, i promise ill post more


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> tio..as i get fitter, i promise ill post more


promises, promises.....I know you will be what you want and I am looking forward to congratulating you on your success....You will be a size 5 and yes you are special....
You will succeed.....


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Morning hottie!!!  Next time you eat fiber one, try this:  microwave 1 tbs. PB in the microwave for like 20 seconds.  Add 1/2 cup LFCC and fiber one.  Mix and eat!!  Easy but super yummy!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

Good morning Greeky!  Those are really cool shots in your j'lo pic in your gallery!! You are so beautiful, I love the shape of your eyes


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 21, 2004)

ty tio

ncgirl, i dont keep pb in the house  hehe

thanks velvet, i have big eyes, some ppl like it some dont oh well!

m1 2 lc granola bars
m2 egg beaters w shrooms 1 slice w toast coffee w milk
m3 1 cup all bran w milk
m4 cup of chicken soup
m5 another cup of chicken soup, side salad w honey mustard straws
m6 ~2 bowls F1 w sf/ff pudding and lc milk, a lot of watermelon
m7 2 more lc granola bars, coffee w milk, 1/2 little slimfast bar at my friends (60cal) and now salad w ff dressing plus 2 slices (~1oz) turkey

smallish spread out meals today.

I am sooo pissed off today! STUPID BOSSES! I hate getting yelled at for something somebody else did


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

again ... a random visit to the IM Greek goddess and what do I find ... another day of much more reasonable meals.  Not perfect, but wow, much better than what you were eating only a few weeks ago.    Good work Greekie!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks NT! That post made me a bit happier amidst my crankiness! I just added another meal, but that one doesn't look too bad either.  The chicken soup is just broth veggies and chicken, no rice, so it's pretty good I'm guessing.  I'm trying!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 21, 2004)

I am all bloaty bloaty due to being sick to my tummy lately, but I am so happy that my tummy is starting to look better than I really should scale back my eating (caloriewise I'm eating too much lately) So I don't lose what I JUST got! Oh, and I don't think I will be working out today either.  Argh. That's 3 days now.  I hate being kinda sick and kinda blah.  My head feels like its full of water still!!!! And my tummy isn't happy either  I hate skipping the gym.


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

Why arent you going to the gym missy??????????/


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 21, 2004)

I dont feel like it.  I am kinda sick and kinda cranky  Instead opting to go out for a bit with a friend, I need to vent.  I know, poor excuse.  I am choosing not to go, based on some unfavorable circumstances.  Is there anything else I can do, at home or something, to make up for it?


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

Go do 30mins of cardio. I guarantee you will feel better after you do.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, I'm with Jill, just go do it!! 30 mins is all you need to do


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm with Jill, just go do it!! 30 mins is all you need to do


Need I say I agree with Jenny and Jill?
I'll tell you what, you will feel better, so much better after you do that, and most importantly, very fulfilled....


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 21, 2004)

Guys, I couldn't.  I had to get out of my house, my dad was picking a fight, and I didn't want to hear it.  I had to leave.  I know, bad.  But going to the gym would've meant coming back here and dealing with him even longer, and I just didn't have the patience.  Fortunately, my friend let me say what I needed to say and now I feel better.  She used to work in a restaurant, and her dad is acting like a jerk too, so she knows where I'm coming from.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 21, 2004)

Lately, I feel like his enemy, not his daughter.  He's been saying some really out of line shit.  Oh well.  

I ate a ton today!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm sorry you're having problems with your dad  Don't let that get in the way of your workouts and diet though, that won't make you happier. You could have gone to the gym, brining a towel and shower there. Or shower at your friends place and you wouldn't have to go home  
Why don't you want to move out? I think I've asked that before but don't remember what you answered.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning Greeky!    What have you got planned for today?


----------



## Flex (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi, Ma'am, how ya doing?

sorry bout your pa-dukes.

want me to knock some sense into him?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 22, 2004)

Greekie ... you don't have to stay on strip, there are lower priced hotels off the strip.  As for the show, some like it, others don't care for it.  For the price of good tickets, you'd be better off buying the video.  For us, it was more entertaining to walk around and talk to bb.  They were all over the place.  Most of the big name bb were more than happy to stop and talk.  The best part for me was just hanging out at the pools talking woth these people - and not about body building ... just regular "Nt in the pool" type chatter.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

Man kid....I am sorry things are like that.

Maybe your dad is going thru some bad crap now...Has it always been like this?
Either way, don't worry about the gym yest. and your eating....
Pick yourself back up today and try again.  This will blow over at some point.  He can't be like this all the time right?
I'll be thinking of you nena....

Hugs....


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 22, 2004)

Jenny, right now I am re-contemplating my reasons.  I have to say two things tho: My parents are this way because they love me and they want me to the best I can be even tho it's a bad way of going about it, and secondly, I only work part time now and I can't do anything unless I have a full-time. 

GM Velvet! I got up, sat around, hung out some clothes to dry.  I am going to work out in a few (Ugh skipping a few days in a row makes you so llllaaaazzzzzyyyy!) And I have work tonight.  I wanted to go to walmart, but working out is infinitely more important.  

Flex, I could think of some better ways you can make me feel better 

My dad..eh.. I dunno if he will ever change.  He's a Greek man.  Ever since he broke his foot last year, he's been worse tho.  *huggles* I'll be ok Tio, I promise.

The good thing right now is that while these things are still bringing me down, I am bouncing back better than before.   Say that 10x fast LOL.  I am letting little things bring me joy again, it sounds trivial but it's a big improvement.  HUGE.  I'm happy for no damn reason except I am writing to my great friends on this site even though I've never met most of them.  I really wish I was going to the O! 

You all better go to the O next year!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 22, 2004)

I am learning how to choose to be happy.  Yay! 

I feel like sometimes my journal is really off track.  It's more about my personal feelings than my training.  But they really do affect each other right? OH well you guys dont seem to mind.  But I really need to hit the gym (TODAY) before my tummy starts getting fat again! I can flex my top two abs and I have the very top/beginnings of the "cage" which is what I call the type of stomach I want.  I have to find a picture sometime to show you guys.  

As cool as the motivation thread in the diet forum with the abs is, that's not the look I am trying to achieve.  I think it would be cool if I did a site like that...hmmm.. "thinking cap on" 

I amuse myself too easily!


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

Are you working at the diner today??? 

Get your butt to the gym missy! I was there at 5:45 this am doing leggies and then some cardio. You can do it hon.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 22, 2004)

Yes I am sweety 4-9.  I kinda don't wanna go cuz of the fight I had with my boss yesterday but I think I am gonna try to be the bigger person and talk to him about it.  I know I'm not perfect and I do not want to leave that place on bad terms.  

I'm going I'm going!!!! Bi's Shoulders and at least 30mins cardio..lets see what I end up doing!


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

Good


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 22, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Lately, I feel like his enemy, not his daughter.  He's been saying some really out of line shit.  Oh well.
> 
> I ate a ton today!



why do you take shit like that from your own family?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok so I did bi's shoulders and 45mins cardio yay!

Mycat, what am I supposed to do?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 22, 2004)

m1 1/2c oats, huge bowl f1 w lc milk
m2 2 slices mg bread. ham turkey 2 slices american cheese (mmm long time since i had that) watermelon, 1/2 banana
m3 lc granola bar
m4 lc granola bar, mints coffee w milk
m5 chicken salad, dressin/side coffee milk watermelon 
m6 F1, lc milk (love this so much eat it even when im not hungry, which is bad)


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2004)

What is chicken salad that you eat all the time? Just grilled chix, lettuce and ff salad dressing? Or like chicken parts and mayo? Is it homemade or store bought/made? 

What is american cheese?

Can you post a link to your lc granola bars?

What a pain i am  sorry


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 22, 2004)

chicken salad = chicken breast on top of lettuce.  dressing is sometimes but not always fat free, i denote with an "ff"  

mayo 

granola bars: http://www.kraftfoods.com/main.aspx?s=product&m=product/product_display&u3=******4300015604***

american cheese is this yellow cheese that you get sliced, it's milder than cheddar tho.  i dunno what canadians call it!  

NEVER a pain in the ass!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 23, 2004)

Good morning Greeky!

I wanted to comment on the granola bars you're eating...I really think you should limit them because of "partially hydrogenated oil"-- it's not something you want to consume daily (trans fats). I'm not telling you what to eat, but I just want you to eat the healthiest food. 

Here in Canada we also call it American cheese (at least I've seen it in stores). 

Anyways, I hope you have yourself a great day!


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

morning Greeky!


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2004)

We just call it cheese here!

Thanks for all the info. Dont those lc granola bars make you sick with the sugar alcohols?

Good job on the meals BTW!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 23, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ok so I did bi's shoulders and 45mins cardio yay!
> 
> Mycat, what am I supposed to do?



not take it like a whipped dog!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 23, 2004)

thanks diana.. i actually tried to switch over to eating more real foods at work like wheat toast and soup, but after my boss's comment about me eating all the time (i had a cup of fricking soup) i decided im better off eating a granola bar in the bathroom if i have to.

good evening sara and velvet (sorry ladies im a bit slow!)

jilly, my tummy is not happy lately! btw, my foods have been sorta clean but eating toooo much!

mycat, i dont, but again i dont appreciate people assuming they know what is going on and i refuse to discuss it further

meals today SUCKED! I didnt work out either i was not home all day.  NOT an acceptable excuse at all.

m1 3/4c oats lc yogurt
m2 2 slices mg bread, turkey, 2 slices amer.cheese, apple, light frap
m3 a whole bunch of that low carb special k, ff ice cream with crunchies (out)
m4 english muffin w/ a couple tbs real tomato sauce and some cheese (no choice) 
m5 bowl of oats and coffee w/ hh (starving from not eating enough at m4 at friends house) and some more lc special k (stuff is pretty good!)


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey, where are your veggies young lady?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2004)

Greeky, what about planning your meals a little better. Always having a shaker and protein powder in your bag, or even one of those RTDs out there now, that would help you get better meals in. And I really don't see enough protein in your diet at all! Protein will help prevent that starving feeling you know


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 24, 2004)

I know Diana.. Yesterday I had like none!

Jenny thanks for the ideas hon, I guess I should just call yesterday a cheat DAY and move on.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 24, 2004)

m1 lotta all bran, 1% milk, lc yogurt
m2 1 slice mg bread, 1 egg, ew's, straws, handful of reduced sugar cocoa puffs (craving chocolate)
m3 1/2c oats lc yogurt

legs and 15mins cardio i tried to do more but i was done lol felt dizzy and nauseous, low blood sugarish

m4 1.5 slices mg bread w some jam on top, tuna w salad, crumbled feta, tried jillys sun dried tomato dressing yum 
m5 umm.. dunno, but i know i am drinking tonight

oh well, can get some cardio in by dancing!


----------



## Jill (Sep 24, 2004)

More veggies, you know better!!!

BTW-how much water have you been drinking lately?


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Greeky,
You need to eat a ton of veggies and drink water to prevent overeating or cravings for that matter. They are very important!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 24, 2004)

not enough! I know I am a bad girl! *smacks my own hand* lol


----------



## Jill (Sep 24, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> tried jillys sun dried tomato dressing yum


Did you pour out the oil?  

Behave tonight would ya?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 25, 2004)

I poured out most of it, there was still some left that didn't seem to want to come out.

m5 from yesterday: two shots, 1 drink (mixed w club), a few sips of friend's drink w oj in it, and coffee w half/half! I didnt eat a thing at the diner

weight today up 5lbs I am mad at myself, but I know I needed to do it for a reality check cuz I've been eating like a total pig lately

gonna try keeping track of my calories somewhat

today
m1 1/2c oats w lite syrup (ran out of sf, bad) lc yogurt w F1 mixed in, bite of choc chip pancake (~350)
m2 tuna, salad, dressing (200) + coffee w milk
m3 chicken ceasar drs/side
m4 shared ice cream cone with sis
m5 same as m3 plus coffee w skim


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh and yes I behaved, I danced with a couple guys but that's it


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> gonna try keeping track of my calories somewhat



 Try fitday lady!!! Just a small suggestion. You seem to eat a lot more carbies than protein. Why not try switching that around? JMO. I would also watch the complex carbs after 3 or 6, and just stick to the fiborous one.

YOU DIDNT ANSWER MY QUESTION. How much water have you been drinking missy?????


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 25, 2004)

I've been laxing with the carb control, and eating them more than I should.  But most of the time when I have carbs later in the day, it's after a workout.. Aren't I supposed to have carbs after I train?  

Water.. I am not sure.  My best guess is like ~3/4 gallon, I definately drink more on workout days but I feel like I am not drinking enough some days.


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

how many liters is 3-4 gallons? Oh carbies after training at night is okay IMO.

You working today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 25, 2004)

Nope! My sis won tickets to this amusement park and my mom wants to go.. my boss just called me to go to work tonight and she told him I can't go!  

1 gallon = 3.8 liters so multiply by 3-4


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

15L????????


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 25, 2004)

What's 15L anyway? Do you drink that much water??


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

15 Liters of water? 3-4 gallons X 3.8Liters  = 15 Liters??????

I drink about 4-7 Liters a day


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 25, 2004)

The ice cream today was bad, but I am pretty sure overall my calories were much better.  It was hot at the amusement park, but I should've had something else I dunno what.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 25, 2004)

greeky =


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 25, 2004)

lol SF, why do you say that honey?
BTW 

Oh and no workout due to being at the amusement park with my fam all day.  I know I know, I could've went before, but we had to clean the house first.  And at least I walked around while I was there 

The dolphin show was cool.. and they had sea lions breakdancing! 

I don't wanna go to work tomorrow damnit!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 25, 2004)

As an aside, I killed a big spider in the gym yesterday.  And, I think I may have did my stiff legged deads wrong cuz I felt it more in my back than in my hams and butt.  I have to check exrx.  I am a bit annoyed that I only squatted 85lbs cuz that's what I did last time and I am looking to hit 100 soon


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 25, 2004)

I just think you're really pretty, that's all I meant. 

SLDL in your back usually means you were letting your back round. Try not to do that.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks sweetie 

Round out or round in? I am still unsure of my form cuz I just started doing those, along with regular deads and squats.  So I am iffy on all of them, and it's annoying!

I try to remember to always stick my butt out and keep my chin out, but I am still prob doing something wrong.  I wish I had a trainer *sigh*


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 25, 2004)

I'll train you. I accept payment in the form of cookies. 

Try to keep your back arched when you do SLDL. The more reps you do, the more fatigued you'll get and you'll let your back want to round over. There's a thread in the Training forum I started called "Squatting Like a Powerlifter, Squatting Big." There's a picture attached to the post that shows the type of arch you should have for squats, deads, and SLDL. I hope they help.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 26, 2004)

I'll have to look for the pic cuz I am still confused.  BTW, the only form of payment I have is kisses, do you accept that currency? 

Long day, tired. 

m1 1/2c oats lc yogurt w F1 mixed in
m2 coffee w milk, half lc granola bar
m3 other half gran bar
m4 chix salad w honey mustard on side
m5 coffee w milk and a bit of sugar, a small chocolate, 1 pringle (my friend's daughter was feeding me, VERY persistent child)
m6 more chix, salad, sundried tomat dress, 2 figs
m7 will be all bran w lc milk and a coffee w milk or skim


----------



## dalila (Sep 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> As an aside, I killed a big spider in the gym yesterday.  And, I think I may have did my stiff legged deads wrong cuz I felt it more in my back than in my hams and butt.  I have to check exrx.  I am a bit annoyed that I only squatted 85lbs cuz that's what I did last time and I am looking to hit 100 soon



Girl, you are darn strong!! Soon squatting 100 pounds?? That's a 100 pounds more than me!! ;laugh:  Well done!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 26, 2004)

I am not there yet but thank you!!!!! I feel weak, and am not as strong as I appear.  Somebody told me I look jacked, and while he meant it as a compliment, it kinda bothers me cuz I dont wanna be jacked!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 26, 2004)

I had a bunch of strawberries and a lot more all bran with lc milk than I was planning.  I managed to stay out of the ice cream in the freezer, as hard as that was.  And I am smacking myself realizing I drank way too little water today and that's prob why I was hungry.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Good job on staying away from the ice cream! 
Have a good monday sweets


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 27, 2004)

Morning hun!! Hope you have a good day


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I managed to stay out of the ice cream in the freezer, as hard as that was.



   Nice    

 GET ALL YOUR WATER IN MISSY!!!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 27, 2004)

> m1 1/2c oats lc yogurt w F1 mixed in
> m2 coffee w milk, half lc granola bar
> m3 other half gran bar
> m4 chix salad w honey mustard on side
> ...


Diet is looking great! How are things going? I know that for a while you were having a tough time with your diet, etc. How are things?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Jenny!! I didn't even want to take a little taste bc in my mind I'da lost  But I won! 

Good morning andrea! How are you today sweetie! I am fine, I'd say content.  Derm appt. today, so excited yet nervous at the same time! 

TY Jilly! I know, I kinda smacked myself afterwards.  I seem to have the most trouble drinking water on days I work.  I can't run to the bathroom whenever I feel like it and I usually drink something caffienated bc I am always sleepy while I'm there! Sometimes I think it's the smoke that does that to me!

Monstar thanks! m5 was not great, but I kinda felt bad and I had the minimum possible.  It's retarded because I WAS doing better and my stomach WAS starting to look better.  Somehow everytime I start to see progress, I start eating too much for days on end til I mess it up.  I read it's some psychological thing but that doesn't make me feel any better!!!! But anyway, Sat. night I looked in the mirror and was horrified how fat my face looked.  So I made myself eat as clean as possible Sunday, and will continue to.  No more of this being fat bullshit for me, I can't take it anymore! So yeah, I am gonna try a lot harder to not just be balanced, but to eat clean and avoid junk foods.  How about you sweetie, how's your dieting going?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 27, 2004)

My dieting? What dieting? My binging has been ridiculous lately. It's okay though because now I am at the point where I see that it's out of control, and I am going to get in control of it. I have no choice, at this point. There's no way in hell I will not be able to see my abs, I'll go crazy. 

Hang in there! Keep it up, and I am sure your face doesn't look fat at all.


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> So I made myself eat as clean as possible Sunday, and will continue to.  No more of this being fat bullshit for me, I can't take it anymore! So yeah, I am gonna try a lot harder to not just be balanced, but to eat clean and avoid junk foods.



Thats what I like to hear.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 27, 2004)

Now that's my Greek goddess!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> ... So yeah, I am gonna try a lot harder to not just be balanced, but to eat clean and avoid junk foods.  How about you sweetie, how's your dieting going?



*Don't try, just do it!*  You know you want to, so just get it done.  

Go Greeky Go!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm with NT, Just Do it  I know you can do it Greeky


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 27, 2004)

Monstar sweetie, like everybody's telling me, just do it, don't keep saying you'll do it, just do it.  Bring up your calories and clean foods and carbs enough that you dont want to binge. 

Thanks Jilly Sapphy Nt and Jenny! I am so happy you guys believe in me.      LOVE the support, love you guys.  You are all really special to me 

I told my mom in the car that I really, truly need to diet, and she knows I've gained a lot of weight.  I told her I really need her help and she agreed to help me as best as she can.  I tried to explain how much her support matters to me, and she's cool with it.  So at least now she won't be buying any more ice cream  

I was so upset, I went to the derm today and I HAVE to go on birth control to go on accutane, virgin or not   I am scared of gaining more weight   Anybody know which ones are good to not gain weight?

m1 1/2c oats, lc yogurt w F1 mixed in
m2 roast chix, salad, vinegar, coffee w lc milk
m3 cottage cheese w all bran (yum!)
m4 chix, salad, veggies, dressing
m5 pork chop, salad, coffee w milk


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2004)

I went on BC and did gain weight. When I stopped it and cleaned up the diet I lost. EVeryone is different I guess. I dont know which pills are good/bad. Sorry

Hey, I think you should have more protein in M1. How much is there, like 10g? JMO


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

I gained weight when I went on BC too  I was really moody with the first brand I tried too, PMS mood was 10 times worse. But as Jill said, everyone is different! You should go for a low hormone BC IMO.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thanks Jilly Sapphy Nt and Jenny! I am so happy you guys believe in me.      LOVE the support, love you guys.  You are all really special to me



It may take you getting angry withyourself to really make the change, but when you start, you'll know it.  You will have craving but your desire to attain the bodytype you're after will supercede any craving desire.  Or it may be something as rude as what has happened to you in the past and made GG make the change ... a rude & unnecessary comment that really digs deep down into your soul.  What you need to do is now attack your diet and hit the gym with a pronounced desire to attain what you think you want to look like.  You said you were tired of not liking what you see in the mirror, so go and change that.  You know we're here to kick your cute little tush when needed, so let's get this done Miss Greeky!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey beautiful, I bet you didn't miss me with all the support you've been getting from all of this good people.  

I have been out of the loop but you know that I am always thinking of you.  Believe it or not, I have been reading, it's just that it's so hard to write something, because every time I try, there is a fire at work that I need to put out, or I'm at home and my son wants me to play with him (I can't say no to him....  ) or a hurricane tries to give us a scare every other weekend....

Hey, you'll be Ok.  There are times in which by getting angry at yourself will wake you up to what you need to do.  I am so happy you spoke to your mom.  Believe it or not, that's the first step into changing your lifestyle completely.  If your pops doesn't help, then put him aside...He's not going to be of help, then he's not to be involved...
Either way Viv, I am really proud of you for giving yourself a chance to make it.
You be good, Ok?

Hugs....


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 27, 2004)

Jilly I will check the protein content another time, but it's slightly more than that.  I like it how it is tho  

Jilly and Jenny how much weight did BC make you gain? Which brands did you try and were they high or low hormone/dose? I am seriously considering getting the prescription and not filling it.  I am not having sex anywayz 

NT, I am actually pretty happy with my meals today.  I think I did well 

Tio, Don't worry I understand.  I miss you, and am thinking of you as well, even if I don't post a comment either.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

I wouldn't get the prescription and not use it. Why would your Dr want you to take BC? I don't get it..
I tried Yasmin and some other european brands. Yasmin is rather low hormone I believe. Do some research and figure out what could be best for you.


----------



## dalila (Sep 27, 2004)

hey greeky! Just wanted to tell you that I've neve gained an ounce on my BC. No side effects at all - I am on Meliane, I think it's german but am not sure.  However, I am sure you can't just use any pill right? Your doc probably wants you to use a specific one that helps acne too? 

Also, even the pills that make people gain weight work in a way that they increase your apetitre I think, no direct chemical process that makes you put on weight. So in the end it all boils down to controlling your food intake, don't worry too much, the 4th gen pills are all pretty good.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Also, even the pills that make people gain weight work in a way that they increase your apetitre I think, no direct chemical process that makes you put on weight. So in the end it all boils down to controlling your food intake, don't worry too much, the 4th gen pills are all pretty good.



That's not necessarily true. It's the hormones working as well. I believe it's the slight male-sex-hormone effect that the pill can have on some women. 
I would think Yasmin would be your best bet since it contains a new progestine called drospirenone that is supposed to reduce water weight.
Some people actually lose weight with some of the low dose pills.

Why do you have to start taking BC?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 28, 2004)

I took Ortho Tricyclen.  I don't remember if I gained weight, but I'm pretty sure I didn't.  It also helps with cramps and other things, but I can't take BC anymore.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 28, 2004)

Every woman is different. I took the depo shot years ago. I gained alot of weight on it but had no emotional sides. I went on Ortho Tricyclen and although I gained no weigth I had to go off of it b/c I had severe anxiety attacks on it to the point of being scared of them. There are so many different brands now. If you are not having sex I would not take it. It's not worth messing with your est and test levels unless you need to prevent pregnancy or don't mind the sides.


----------



## klmclean (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey, Greeky

You don't have to go on birth control just becaue you take accutane. I took accutane and was on no birth control. The doctor may not give you Accutane  if you say you won't take B/C, but just tell him you're going to take it and he'll give you the prescription   But if you are going to be having sex, be very, very, careful. I'm sure you've read up on accutane and what it can do to a fetus, they usually always recommend you have an abortion if you get pregnant on accutane. Take care, hope this helps. If you need anymore info. on accutane, let me know


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

Greeky 

Is it possible the doc doesn't believe you are a virgin and plan on staying that way for a while??     What a sweetie you are!!  

Anyway... I think if you are a virgin , tell him or her NO and don't worry about it!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

Jenny, the reasoning is that Accutane can cause very severe birth defects and my doctor basically does not trust me that I will not have sex, he's covering his ass against a malpractice lawsuit 

Dalila, like Jenny mentionned, it's the hormone changes themselves that can make you gain weight even if you DONT eat more.  I am deathly afraid of gaining more weight.  The BC would not be for the acne because the Accutane does a very good job at that. 

Thanks for the recommendation ncgirl but why can't you take it anymore? Sorry to be asking if it is personal, just trying to gather as much info as possible before deciding. 

Lis, I do feel like I have a slight hormone imbalance and my cycle isnt as regular as Id like, so that is why I am considering possibly taking the BC, but no I am not having sex.  Still, not sure if having a regular period is worth the weight gain I might get

Klm, I am not having sex.  Even if I meet the man of my dreams tomorrow, he'd have to wait a while   What kinds of side effects did you experience on Accutane? Did it work clear you up 100%? Is it worth the trouble/risks? I've read some people get such bad joint and back pains they have to stop working out 

Sapphy, yes I am, but the doctor said "do you know how many women lie about it?" I see his point.  So basically I have to decide for myself if I want to take it or not for the hormone regulation, and if not then just pretend I'm taking it when I'm not.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

So tired it hurts today.  Can't sleep well at all when I have an early day the next day.

m1 1/2c oats lc yogurt w all bran mixed in
m2 all bran, milk
m3 egg beaters, mushrooms, ketchup
m4 lc granola bar
m5 chix, salad
m6 all bran, lc milk, coffee w regular milk
m7 lamb salad

lotsa meals, been up early.  they r not all big tho


----------



## klmclean (Sep 28, 2004)

*Glad to see you're waiting, good for you! Regarding the side effects, there's so many I don't know where to start, I was on it about four years ago, I completed the whole treatment and for the first time in my life I loved my skin. When I went on it I believed it was supposed to be a permanent cure, this was not the case! My skin was great for about two years and then my acne returned This royaly pissed me off after all I went through. I was working out everyday while I was on it, but it was difficult. I was extremely tired, and I also found that when I began to sweat when I was working out my skin would get so itchy it drove me mad, but I still kept going. The side effects will worsen as you go on with the medication, dry lips, must have blistex with you at all times, you'll die without it!  I had joint pain near the end, very bad, almost couldn't get out of bed some days. Mood swings, expect these daily. My girlfriend had different side effects than me when she went on it, some the same, but other nasty ones like rectal bleeding and raw vaginal area  ( I know you probably didn't want to hear that one, but they are another nasty side effect). I also found my vision to be blurry and was unable to drive at night.   My doc said sometimes people need to go on it for another course of the treatment  and that the first course doesn't always do the trick. Well, my bestfriend went on the second course and guess what, acne came back when she went off. But, this is not true for everyone, I also have another friend whose skin has been clear for ten years. Would I go on it again?  Yes, believe it or not, it made such a difference in my skin, it was worth all the nasty side effects to regain my self-esteem, to me this was priceless, even if it was only for two years. My acne comes and goes, I had a bad spell about two years ago and I was very depressed about it, but things are pretty good now. I found since I stopped putting so much crap on my face it's made a big difference. I use Cetaphil cleansing lotion and Cetaphil moisturizer, I can't say enough about this stuff, it's made a huge difference in my skin. It's not expensive either, you can get it at the drug store, it's usually in with all the other cleansers and creams. I hope this sheds some light on it for you. If there's anything else I can help you with let me know *


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 28, 2004)

And definitely stay out of the sun and tanning booths. A close friend damn near fried herself getting into a tanning bed when she was taking that stuff.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm at the point where I don't know what else to do or try.  The only other thing I'm considering is megadosing with B5, but I'm afraid it won't work/will be a waste of time and will also stress my kidney and liver before going on Accutane.  

Scary side effects 

SF, I'm going to cancel my tanning membership when I start it

Hi Jilly!  So rainy here I couldn't go anywhere after work, not even the gym    Luckily my brother and I both got home safe, we are still waiting on our dad


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

Klm, do you have any long term effects, anything residual, anything? Or did EVERYTHING go away when you stopped treatment?

Also, were you taking any supplements in conjunction to treatment?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2004)

See, accutane is terrible shit.  What about using that birth control that helps with acne?


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

I did take accutane several years ago now that I think about it. My acne wasnt even bad either. I dont really think I had any side affects. I still tanned too. I would nt take it now though, unless it was a last resort. Are you gonna take the bc?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

My family physician said I need something stronger than just a BC that helps with acne, something specifically to help the acne. 

Jilly, it pretty much is a last resort, good to hear you had no sides, how long were you on for, if you remember?

I think I'm pmsing, I want something sweet.  Haven't decided about the BC yet.


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

I think I only took acutane for a few months, it was soooooo long ago. I was fat then i remember that.

Craving sweets-I ALWAYS am! I ate 4 sf jello cups today. My tummy is killing me. For some reason i can not tolerate aspertame like I used to be able to. Its eith that or the diet yogurt sweetened with yup, you guessed it! ASPERTAME! 

I bought 3 boxes of splenda from costco today.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

Sweetie, if it bothers you cut it out.  The past few days my diet has been improving.  Had a plate of choc chip cookies on my register counter and didn't even touch a crumb.  No mints either.  I am proud of myself, but I still dunno what I want to make my sweet craving which I'd say is sorta weak now after all the water go away.  Probably just wait it out and fulfill it when it gets stronger (closer to TOM) with some sugar free chocolate.  I have to plan these things out so they don't turn into disasters.  I was so cranky earlier, but overall my moods are more even and better than before.  Eating clean is so therapeutic in and of itself.  I haven't been to actual therapy in a while.  It's hard sometimes, we were working on my mom-issues.  I think I am still making progress tho, but I will set up an appointment soon.


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> before.  Eating clean is so therapeutic in and of itself.


----------



## dalila (Sep 28, 2004)

greeky and jenny I didn't know that thing about BC actually causing weight gain, I always thought it just increased the appetite. Well, everyday you learn something . I never ever had any probs with my BC.

As for accutane that stuff sounds scarry greeky!! And it sounds like it doesn't fix the root of the problem either, seems justl like a symptomatic cure, since the acne still come back after years of treatment! Can't you try some alternative medicine treatments ( herbs and such)? I am a firm believer in these, as they've helped me time and again!


----------



## klmclean (Sep 28, 2004)

*I didn't have any long-term effects from the accutane at all. Once I stopped taking it I went back to normal. Oh, yes, another thing, I don't know if you wax at all, eyebrows, etcetra, but don't do it while you're on accutane. I had my eyebrows done and the skin came right off with the wax *
*If I can think of anything else I'll let you know *


----------



## klmclean (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry, forgot about the supplement part,  I was taking a variety of herbal supplements at the time also for weight loss. Ask your doc what you can and can't mix with the accutane or if you have a list of things you're wondering if you can take, my girlfriend is a pharmacist and I can check with her for you


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 28, 2004)

dalila, which herbs and vitamins should i take?

accutane is basically mega dosing a vit A derivative

add another meal: all bran w lc milk

craving just a fun/bite sized thing of chocolate 
feel like shit, nauseous and cranky

i dont wax currently, i tweeze

sorry for the short answers ladies, i feel sick and am going to bed now good night thanks for answering my questions muahh


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> *... If there's anything else I can help you with let me know *



if you could turn off the bold, it would make reading your posts easier on the eyes.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

Good morning Hon...how is everything?  Having a great day I hope!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 29, 2004)

LoL @ NT I don't mind either way but sure

Good Morning Velvet! I am great.  I got an egg crate thing for my bed finally! The first time I heard it, I thought JenJen meant actual egg crates you know the paper or styrofoam ones lol.  I had said damn you'd need to eat a lot of eggs   So yeah. the egg crate made my bed a lottttt more comfortable.  My back still needs a tiny bit more support so I dunno what I will put under it, but it was weird bc I didn't need a pillow under my knees like I usually do.  I usually sleep with a pillow under my knees and a rolled up towel or sweatshirt under my back, and I am still only so-so comfortable.  I am wondering since I have a bad back and joints now how much Accutane will kill me.  Better get those fish oils, altho does anybody know if they stress the kidney or liver?  Gotta watch that.. 

My premed friend tells me a good reason to take the BC during accutane is because the steady est/test levels will help my liver detox the accutane quicker and therefore prevent liver damage 

m1 (big cuz i got up late so its like two meals) 1/2c oats, all bran and lc special k w lc milk (yummm) blues
m2 turkey on 2 slices lt mg bread
m3 lc granola bar, coffee w milk
m4 chix salad coffee w hh


----------



## klmclean (Sep 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> if you could turn off the bold, it would make reading your posts easier on the eyes.


 
Sorry, about that, I didn't realize it was so hard on the eyes, it's just the 

opposite for me, I can  read it better when it's bold, but I'll certainly turn it off for you


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2004)

thanks ... but Greeky said it doesn't matter either way and it's her journal, so you do what you'd like.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

I must be getting old.. Bold is easier on my eyes too


----------



## klmclean (Sep 29, 2004)

PreMier 
Might help if I actually used me reading glasses


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

hehe, I just want to make everybody happy!

I am happy with my meals, except for all the coffees with half and half at the diner.  I am really hungry right now but I am too fat to eat anything this late


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

Good morning Greeky!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 30, 2004)

Viv- your meals yesterday looked GREAT   .  If you get really hungry at night, why not just have a 1/2 cup of LF cottage cheese or something small.  I eat everynight usually before bed.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

I forgot to add a bunch of grapes to yesterday!

Good morning Velvet! Whatcha doin today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks ncgirl! Like I mentionned in my last post, I had grapes before I went out.  As for the cottage cheese, I bought some and tried to eat it again and it really has too much lactose for me.  I can handle most dairy but I am not too good with the CC.  I was going to have either all bran w lc milk or sliced turkey, but I decided not to eat at all.  I really, really need to lose weight.  I dunno


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 30, 2004)

I usually have a protein shake w/ popcorn so I'm not the best person to be giving advice on what to eat before bed, but I don't see anything wrong with grapes, turkey or the cereal you mentioned.  The weight will come off Viv, I promise- just stick with it!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> hehe, I just want to make everybody happy!
> 
> I am happy with my meals, except for all the coffees with half and half at the diner.  I am really hungry right now but I am too fat to eat anything this late


STOP CALLING YOURSELF FAT!!!     

How about a protein shake with water at night if you are hungry??


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

Patience girlie. Glad you didnt eat 'bad stuff' last night!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Girls, just a reminder that I don't do protein shakes anymore for a long time now.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 30, 2004)

GBC, the name of your journal says it all. BABY STEPS.. you just need to keep on making them. and at the same time, STOP calling yourself hurtful names. you are not fat, you are beautiful, and you are sweet and intelligent and smart. Never forget those things that the scale cant tell you!

now keep up the good work!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks lakergirl.  I am definately making progress in my eating, but not my workouts.  I haven't been to the gym since last week.  It sucks that I let work and not sleeping and my stupid tummyaches get in the way.  I am so tired due to not working out.  I am going later today.  But I can't get comfortable.  I am at a higher weight than I've been in years.


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

Will you be working out today????


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

Greeky ... now that you are getting some sort of healthier eating regimine, you must now tackle the gym.  You are correct when you say you're letting being tired, work, etc affect whether or not you go to the gym.  Everyday you sound a bit more frustrated about your weight ... I can see the turnaround day coming soon.  The day where you decide that enough is enough and you'll become a gym nut.  The lbs will start to fall ... the bf will fall with it and for the first time in a while, you'll like what you see in the mirror.  That day is coming soon ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Jilly, yes

and NT, thank you  its been a long long time since ive been able to eat so cleanly and i know that when the gym becomes routine for me ill be right back where i was last year when i wore those tight-ass white pants and felt good about it

big m1,. thats what i get for goin to bed starving

m1 1/2c oats, lc yogurt w blues, bowl of allbran + lc spec k w lc milk, figs coffee w milk
m2 turkey on 2 slices lt mg brd, lettuce, mustard, coffee w milk
m3 turkey, chicken, salad w bit ceasar, dandelions w olive oil
m4 lc yogurt, lc sp k w lc milk
m5 (after workout) 1/2c oats, steak, spinach


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm so proud of you for improving your diet, good job


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> ... * i wore those tight-ass white pants and felt good about it*



that motivates me to motivate you ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank you Jenny.  It goes beyond the big stuff tho, you know? Like right now, I can have a plate of cookies or a bowl of sugary mints in front of me ALL day and not touch even one crumb.  I can cut the cakes and pies and cheesecakes for the dessert tray and NOT taste them.  I think it's a mental victory, that I can stay away, more than anything else.  And yeah, it should help me lose weight too 

NT, I had bought them last summer and I didn't really fit into them but they were on sale bigtime.  Then in October, I wore them on halloween as part of my angel costume.  I was getting serenaded by frat boys from their balconies  I got a lot of lame pickup lines that night too.  It wasn't something I'm used to but it definately felt nice.  I had to change in the car tho, there was no way I was going to walk out of my house in those white pants.  I wasn't wearing any underwear   

So yeah, those white pants are among the MANY things I want to wear when I get in shape.  I am going to be a worse shopper than Jilly!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

It definitely is a mental victory  It's the first step! Just think about the white pants


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Thank you Jenny.  It goes beyond the big stuff tho, you know? Like right now, I can have a plate of cookies or a bowl of sugary mints in front of me ALL day and not touch even one crumb.  I can cut the cakes and pies and cheesecakes for the dessert tray and NOT taste them.  I think it's a mental victory, that I can stay away, more than anything else.  And yeah, it should help me lose weight too



If this is true, you are definitely on the right track Miss Greeky!!! 



			
				greekblondechic said:
			
		

> NT, I had bought them last summer and I didn't really fit into them but they were on sale bigtime.  Then in October, I wore them on halloween as part of my angel costume.  I was getting serenaded by frat boys from their balconies  I got a lot of lame pickup lines that night too.  It wasn't something I'm used to but it definately felt nice.  I had to change in the car tho, there was no way I was going to walk out of my house in those white pants.  I wasn't wearing any underwear



again ... more motivation for me to motivate you  ... assuming pics will come with the newer hotter bod.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

NT, I have a digicam waiting to take pictures of me when I am ready


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> So yeah, those white pants are among the MANY things I want to wear when I get in shape.  I am going to be a worse shopper than Jilly!!!!!



Not a chance.


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> NT, I have a digicam waiting to take pictures of me when I am ready


take some now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

LoL.  True, I dont have as much $$$ to spend.  But you can guarantee I'll be hitting those sale racks on a regular basis!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Pics of me now..no way! Not yet.  I dunno.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Pics of me now..no way! Not yet.  I dunno.



what was that again ... absolutely, positively without a doubt *I might* take pics.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

What were you doing up at 3AM?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

I had gone out, to a bar, and then the diner.  Then I came home and wasn't sleepy so I came online for about half an hour or so.


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored at work today!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Jilly, I am a hungry girl today.  And also having tummy troubles.  Why can't I be normal and not have stomach problems 24/7?????


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

My tummy hurts a bit right now too-I think its cause I swallowed a couple pieces of gum.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

I feel so gross, if anything I might just do weights today.  I don't think I can handle cardio without


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I feel so gross, if anything I might just do weights today.  I don't think I can handle cardio without


try for 20 mins.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Ugh I am so upset.  Dunno what to do today, did legs last so not legs.  Not up for back.  Prob do shoulders/bis


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Since I had to make myself workout, I decided to do chest and tri's since I like that workout better.  I finally got out of the car, and I actually went to the gym late hoping it'd be empty.  No such luck.  I had to wait for two machines, and on the second one no one was there but as soon as I touched it this guy came running over "Oh I am using that!!" Geez, well, I couldn't tell.  What a frickin dumbass.  He then proceeded to do something really stupid looking.  I guess I overall feel better, I did my chest and tri's and I did 20mins cardio for Jilly.  I am still pissy, but I managed to eat a meal afterwards and the tummy is cooperating.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Congrats on making it to the gym babe


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2004)

Good job on going to the gym!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks Premi and Jenny, I knew how mad at myself I'd be if I didn't go.  But I must say, getting out of my car once I was in the parking lot was the hardest part.  Once I conquered that, it was ok.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Add in some strawberries and a diet hot choc bc I was freezing.  Hate the cold! And it's barely October!


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> m4 lc yogurt, lc sp k w lc milk



Luuuuuuuuuuv the abre.

So glad you went to the gym, good stuff.  I ate like a mad man today!


----------



## dalila (Sep 30, 2004)

Cold... I need to way up to the hills to get some fresh air at 14 degrees!!  goes to prove that one is never happy with what one has. 

Greeky well done with that workout!! And I know what you mean about guys doing silly things in the gym.. I went to this unisex gym the other day and there were all these guys puffed up and so self-important wearing those lifting belts, and check this out  - lifting mere 40 pounds in upward rows!!  Belts for those kinda weights??? 

The other 2 were asking some other guys to spot for them, so they don't injure themselves, and they were doing chest presses with 20lbs dumbells!!! It was just plain silly watching them, coz they had that air about them 'don't mess with me, I am a big guy'!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

LoL, I make fun of people in the gym all the time, it helps the time pass


----------

